# Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



## ClaudiLu (18. Oktober 2002)

Kommen auch Radl-Freunde ausm plattsnackenden Land hierher?


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Kommen auch Radl-Freunde ausm plattsnackenden Land hierher? *


zzzzzzzzzzzorro is aus meckpomm versuch ma ersten kontakt aufzunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (18. Oktober 2002)

Tja, keine Ahnung, wie ich den Kontakt zu ihm aufbauen kann. ich denke, vielleicht kommt er ja hierher...


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2002)

gehst du ihn suchen und wen du ihn irgendwo gefunden hast den schick ihm ne PM  oder du rufst halt gaaaaaaaaaaaanz laut zzzzzzzzzzzzzorro


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2002)

Moin ClaudiLu!

Herzlichen Willkommen!  

Den Zzzzzorro "findest" Du HIER 

Schick' ihm einfach mal 'ne PM (Persönliche Message). Damit Du ggf. seine Antwort nicht verpasst solltest Du in deinem Profil die Benachritigung bei PM und/oder die Pop-Up Funktion für PM's aktiviert haben.

Gruß,
Harry
(Moderator im Nordeutschlandforum)


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Oktober 2002)

HuHu,

hier isser schon ganz aufgelöst ob des freudigen Ereignisses nun Neubrandenburg und die MeckPomm-Pampa nicht mehr allein vertreten zu dürfen.

Also ClaudiLu auch hier nochma ein Herzliches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *(Moderator im Nordeutschlandforum) *



DU POSER!


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2002)

hmm da bietet sich ja den eine baldige assimilierung an


----------



## Rabbit (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> DU POSER!
> *


und 


> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> hmm da bietet sich ja den eine baldige assimilierung an
> *


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> *


Wiederstand ist zwecklos!!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> Wiederstand ist zwecklos!!!! *


Na dann kommt ihr mal vorbei und bringt uns ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Schnitzel mit.  

Ich denke du weißt welches Tier ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (19. Oktober 2002)

bin auch nen meck pommeraner ja ja und dazu einer der wenigen die dirtjump und street fahren also meck pomm rulez wer bock hat und aus der ecke gü kommt sollte sich mal mit ner mail an mich melden da ich nen haufen spots in meck-pomm was dirt und dh kenne und im frühjahr is der erste meck- pomm dirtjump contest bei mir zuhause vor der tür.see you in hell after the dirt


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Na dann kommt ihr mal vorbei und bringt uns ein
> 
> ...


ja logo weis ich welches tier du meinst
leider besteht ein export embargo auf die schnitzel jehner tiere!!
aber kommt doch vorbei und hol euch eins


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Oktober 2002)

Hej, hallo, besonders allen Meck-Pommeranern ein kräftiger Wink. Bin ja froh, einige meiner Landsleute gewonnen zu haben. Hej, Zzzorro, du auch Neubrandenburger? Wo fährst du so? Und was fährst du? Eher Langstrecken? Auf Schnelligkeit? Gelände?


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Oktober 2002)

Noch ne Frage: Ist ein Rennradler unter euch oder nur MBer hier?


----------



## Rabbit (19. Oktober 2002)

<---- MTB only 

Gruß,
Rabbit, der sich mehr als ein Rad gar nicht leisten kann


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Oktober 2002)

Gruß zurück. MTB fahr ich aber auch. Aber ganz normal, ohne Kunststücke und keine Schotterabfahrten... Aber irgendwann dann vielleicht TREK. Schaun wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Hej, Zzzorro, du auch Neubrandenburger? Wo fährst du so? Und was fährst du? Eher Langstrecken? Auf Schnelligkeit? Gelände? *



Jupp, Ja ich glaube Du hast alles genannt. Musst es nur noch miteinander verbinden.  Also ummen Tollensesee, inner Region gar wilde Strecken, natürlich auch Gelände usw., usw., usw. Gemütlichere Touren dürfens aba auch mal sein. Das mim Rennradelfahren habsch mer nun fast abgewöhnt, liegt auch daran, dass ich mich dies Jahr vom Straßenpfeil getrennt habe. Mim MTB gehts ja auffer Straße auch recht zügig. Und über 70 % des MTB-Trainings finden eh auffer Straße/Rolle statt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Oktober 2002)

Wie alt bist du? 
Fährst du nach Lust und Laune? Oder richtig Training? Wieviel Wochenkilometer?
Machst du sonst noch was sportliches? Also ich jogge noch nebenbei? Hin und wieder skaten und wenns hoch kommt Fitneß.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Oktober 2002)

Mei Alter Bisher nach Lu&La, aba schon extrem, d.h. täglich & in den vergangenen Monaten immer über 300 km die Woche draußen. Jetzt in der Woche meist Rolle und am Wochenende Langstrecke (bald auch mehr mit Herbert). Seit nem Monat wieder Training mim Team.


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Mei Alter Bisher nach Lu&La, aba schon extrem, d.h. täglich & in den vergangenen Monaten immer über 300 km die Woche draußen. Jetzt in der Woche meist Rolle und am Wochenende Langstrecke (bald auch mehr mit Herbert). Seit nem Monat wieder Training mim Team. *


300 km? Bow, ist aber schon echt extrem. Also auf über 200 km bin ich auch schon mal gekommen. Jetzt aber meistens 100-150 km. Na mit Job und Familie ist das nicht immer einfach.
Ja, ein altes Rennrad haben wir auch shcon auf die Rolle gestellt. Aber solange das Wetter noch gut ist, gehts raus... Heute morgen eine Dreiviertelstunde Rolle und frühen Abend noch schnell 21 km runtergespult.
Was macht ihr so im Training?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Oktober 2002)

Viel Gelände; des Bike durchen Wald scheuchen, z.B. Lindetal, Mühlenholz & viel am Panzerberg (am Augustabad); am Wochenende auch längere Touren, gestern gings über ein paar Dörfer nach Friedland und zurück, das waren 73 km, die bin ich heut gleich nochma abgefahren.


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Oktober 2002)

Das ist dann doch nicht alles meine Strecke. Du findest mich eher rund um den See, oder in Richtung Rowa und Holldorf und auch schon mal in Richtung Altentreptow über Tetzleben und Lebbin...


----------



## Ackebua (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Noch ne Frage: Ist ein Rennradler unter euch oder nur MBer hier? *



Ich vertrete zwar die Besatzungsmacht Berlin/Brandenburg, die seit einiger Zeit die Hoheit über Eure Pampa besitzt, verliere mich aber ab und zu auch mal mit dem Straßenrenner in nördliche Gegenden. Vielleicht kommt da ja mal ein Meet of the Street zustande.

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (24. Oktober 2002)

Sprichst du mich jetzt persönlich an oder die Algemeinheit?
Was fährst du? RR?


----------



## Ackebua (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Sprichst du mich jetzt persönlich an oder die Algemeinheit?
> Was fährst du? RR? *



Ich meine natürlich die Allgemeinheit persönlich. 

Da noch einzelne zersplitterte Nachkommen meiner Vorfahren im Mecklenburgischen zu Hause sind (in Schwaan bei Bützow), bin ich des öfteren auch mit dem Hobel dort oben. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommst Du doch aus der Nähe von NBG, oder? Wenn ich mal wieder in der Nähe bin, melde ich mich mal.
Ich fahre eigentlich haupsächlich mit der Geländegurke, gehe aber auch sehr gern mit RR auf die Piste.

Gruß aus dem Preußischen,

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (25. Oktober 2002)

Nee, ich komm direkt aus Neubrandenburg. Was fürn RR fährst du? Hast du 2 Räder? MTB und RR? Wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2002)

jaja unser landwirt steckt überall seine nase rein  gell bäuerlein und versucht doch tatsächlich fromme mtber auf den falschen pfad des rr zu lenken 
Nene acke ich find dich überall selbst hier im norden


----------



## Rabbit (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Nene acke ich find dich überall selbst hier im norden *


Danke El, wenigstens einer, der auf ihn aufpasst


----------



## Droppel (27. Oktober 2002)

Also um alle Mecki`s mal zu schocken:

Rostock ist in brandenburgischer Hand. Ich komme aus dem Herzogtum Eberswalde und schickte mich vor 8 Jahren an, das wilde Land am Meere zu erobern und zu zivilisieren. So harre ich denn hier oben aus ....


----------



## eL (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Also um alle Mecki`s mal zu schocken:
> 
> Rostock ist in brandenburgischer Hand. Ich komme aus dem Herzogtum Eberswalde und schickte mich vor 8 Jahren an, das wilde Land am Meere zu erobern und zu zivilisieren. So harre ich denn hier oben aus .... *


----------



## ZZZZZorro (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Also um alle Mecki`s mal zu schocken:
> 
> Rostock ist in brandenburgischer Hand. Ich komme aus dem Herzogtum Eberswalde und schickte mich vor 8 Jahren an, das wilde Land am Meere zu erobern und zu zivilisieren. So harre ich denn hier oben aus .... *



Momentsche mal, wozu hab ich denn meine Kundschafter in Warnemünde, die hängen doch wahrscheinlich wieder in Achim's Bistro rum, schnabulieren ne LPG (Bauernfrühstück) und benetzen ihre Kehlen mit nem Frischgezapften.  Alles muss man selbst machen, *raschelraschelschrüttzupfzerr* So ich bin wieder in Bikeklamotten, gleich auffem Roß und unterwegs anne Küste. manomano alles muss man selber machen
*schimpfendaufalleswassichinnenwegstelltlosradelnd*...


----------



## ClaudiLu (27. Oktober 2002)

Ein "Ausländer" in Rostpock macht noch keine brandenburgische Hand. Rostock ist und bleibt von Meck-Pommeranzen bevölkert und regiert. Auswertige Ansiedler müssen sich dem unterwerfen.


----------



## Droppel (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ein "Ausländer" in Rostpock macht noch keine brandenburgische Hand. Rostock ist und bleibt von Meck-Pommeranzen bevölkert und regiert. Auswertige Ansiedler müssen sich dem unterwerfen. *




Hahaha, Du belustigst mich. Ein Volk von Bauern und Fischern zu unterjochen ist keine Kunst für einen, der im Herzogtum Eberswalde Rang und Namen hat. Unterworfen haben sich die Rostocker und gebieten mir demütig die Ehre.

So soll es sein ....


----------



## Droppel (28. Oktober 2002)

Übrigends:

Die Entscheidungsschlacht ward geschlagen. Der bunte Haufen Rostocker kam mit Ragazzi und Baumarktrössern, welche chancenlos waren gegen mein stolzes Ross. Das Tier des Anführers der Bauern und Fischerstreitmacht nahm ich mir als Trophäe und ziert seitdem meinen Nick als RAGAZZI mit XTR ....


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Oktober 2002)

Herr droppel, 

hütet eure Zunge, sonst werde ich sie euch nehmen.  Zu Gast an der Tafel der Rostocker und so niederträchtige Äußerungen. Bin zutiefst getroffen. Meine Ahnenreihe hat Bärlin und Brandenburg bereits vor vielen Monden geschickt in nem Zangengriff zersetzt. Bin ja schließlich zur Hälfte von sächsischem Blute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (28. Oktober 2002)

Du windest Dich wie ein Wurm .... Willst nicht ganz ein Fischergeschlecht sein, sondern zur Hälfte gar ein Räuchermännchenschnitzer?

Nun denn, nehmt zur Kenntnis, dass die Rostocker Tafel verwaist, da nur noch ich tafele, nach erfolgreicher Mission werde ich das Land noch ein wenig knechten ...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Oktober 2002)

jo bin nich ma ganz urmecklenburger, der rest meines ursprungs kommt aus thüringen und oberschlesien nur meine uroma war von hier  

na gnade euch neptun, wenn ich das nächste mal in rohrstock kein bauernfrühstück bei achim bekomme, weil die lekkeren mecklenburger kartoffeln ausschließlich zu eurer verköstigung genutzt wurden   na die lumpigen stinkenden ostseefische könnt ihr behalten und selbst verzehren.


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Oktober 2002)

Puh mir geht das Latein aus, aber ist echt witzig eure Kommentare zu lesen. geschlagen gebe ich mich aber dennoch nicht. Never!


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2002)

ja das der zorro so kann war mir bekannt Aber Das droppel auchnoch 


> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Puh mir geht das Latein aus, aber ist echt witzig eure Kommentare zu lesen. geschlagen gebe ich mich aber dennoch nicht. Never! *


 konsequenz rules


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Oktober 2002)

Hochachtung - rulez. Würd ich auch gern können... War ja schon froh, daß mir die obigen drei Worte einfielen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Oktober 2002)

is alles ne frage der übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *is alles ne frage der übung  *


und die hat unser zzzzzzorro 
ich denke da nur an unzählige wortgefechte mit dem landwirt und dem kosmonauten 
aber schließlich und schlussendlich vollbringt man solche literarischen werke nur wenn man fleissig und mit offenem geiste das B/B forum inhaliert


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Oktober 2002)

Aha, Zzzzzorro pflegte also früher mal die altnorddeutsche Sprache...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> und die hat unser zzzzzzorro
> ich denke da nur an unzählige wortgefechte mit dem landwirt und dem kosmonauten
> aber schließlich und schlussendlich vollbringt man solche literarischen werke nur wenn man fleissig und mit offenem geiste das B/B forum inhaliert *


Is zumindest ne tolle Inspiration  Ihr Dichterfürsten


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Aha, Zzzzzorro pflegte also früher mal die altnorddeutsche Sprache... *


Oh ja, da galt es manches Wortgefecht zu führen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (29. Oktober 2002)

Wie jetzt? Was für Wortgefechte? Kritische? Kontroverse? Streitbare?


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wie jetzt? Was für Wortgefechte? Kritische? Kontroverse? Streitbare? *


gehet hin und leset und vorallem begreifet


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> gehet hin und leset und vorallem begreifet *


gehet deshalb vor allem in das Berlin-Brandenburg-Forum und leset gar heldenhafte Verbalschlachten, die wir dort austrugen


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Oktober 2002)

Na mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag Zeit erübrigen kann. Ist immer alles ziemlich knappig. Im Net vergeht die Zeit wie im Fluge. Abr ich schau mal... Heute mal wieder supi Radlwetter  Bin so angesäuert. Na vielleicht siehts nachmittags anders aus...


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Na mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag Zeit erübrigen kann. Ist immer alles ziemlich knappig. Im Net vergeht die Zeit wie im Fluge. Abr ich schau mal... Heute mal wieder supi Radlwetter  Bin so angesäuert. Na vielleicht siehts nachmittags anders aus... *


Moin claudi
noch soo früh und schon sooo sauer?das muss doch nich sein


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

Was treibet die Gemeinen denn schon so früh auf die Äcker? Doch wohl nur der Dienst am Fronherren?

Wahrlich, Zeit für technische Gelüste können meine Untertanen nur wenig erhalten, aber was gibt es schöneres, als für seinen Herrn zu arbeiten und ihm all die Kostbarkeiten dieses unwirtlichen Landes darbieten zu können. 

Reich an Weibern und an Fisch, arm an Rössern und Häusern, in denen man Zerstreuung  finden kann. Wer Mecklenburg unterwirft, hat sich in ein schwieriges Unterfangen begeben. Viele Edelleute schelten mich als einen Narren, aber ich halte aus und werde den Landstrich lebenswerter machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

"Bike: Specialized SJ FSR XC Comp & Stevens 6.5.2"


Sagt mir noch eins, Herr Zorrrro. Wie kommt ein Nordmann wie Ihr an solch Rösser aus recht edlem Gestüt? Liefen sie herrenlos herum oder nahmt ihr sie auf schändliche Weise einem Edelmann? Sollte mir hier in Rostock solch eine Tat zu Ohren kommen, muss ich darauf bestehen, dass ihr -trotz der mich gnädig stimmenden IBC-Gilden-Mitgliedschaft- die Rösser ihrem wahren Herrn zukommen lasst.


----------



## Ackebua (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Viele Edelleute schelten mich als einen Narren, aber ich halte aus und werde den Landstrich lebenswerter machen!
> 
> 
> *



Wohlan Gevatter DroppELius, haltet aus, die Erlösung kommet alsbald. Schon unser Vorreiter Kolumbus hatte sein kühnes Vorhaben, die Heiden zu America dem christlichen Glauben und der mittELländischen Zivilisation zuzuführen, jäh glorreich vollbracht.
So werdet auch Ihr, entsandt aus dem Brandenburgischen, in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft die Herolde aussenden, auf daß sie von Euren HELdentaten berichten.
Und man wird sich dann abends am Feuer die Mär erzählen vom einst'gen Urvolke MeckELburgs, welches sich tapfer, jedoch hoffnungslos der Übermacht der Brandenburger zur Wehr zu setzen versuchte.
Doch Schande über mein edles Haupt ob dieser meiner Worte, bin ich doch ein Bastard, in dem zur HELfte auch das Blut der MakrELenfänger fließet. 

Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

Jedoch, edler Herr Ackebua habt ihr euch für die richt`ge Seite entschieden. Eure Kenntnisse und euer mecklenburgischer Instinkt werden uns zu Nutze sein. Das wird, mit mit solch excellenten Führern, eine Freud`, das wilde unwirtliche Land an uns zu bannen!

Ich sende zugleich meine Boten aus, die den Unterführern von Eurem Schreiben berichten sollen. Ihr schenkt uns Kraft .....


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Wahrlich, Zeit für technische Gelüste können meine Untertanen nur wenig erhalten, aber was gibt es schöneres, als für seinen Herrn zu arbeiten und ihm all die Kostbarkeiten dieses unwirtlichen Landes darbieten zu können.  *



Na dann: Geht an die Arbeit, Ihr Narr!!! Glaubt Ihr etwa meine Äcker bestellen sich von selbst, der stinkend Fisch würde sich freiwillig in die Netze begeben, die Milch fließe ohne Zutun in Strömen in die Krüge, das Vieh produziert Schinken und Wurst mit seinen eigen Hufen und die köstlichen Speisen bereiten sich von Zauberhand zu?

ZZZZZorro
Herold und Großinquisitor
des Großherzogtums Mecklenburg


----------



## BikestationBS (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo
ich bin jetzt mal ganz frech und mische mich in eueren Thread ein.
Und zwar mein Anliegen.
Wie wollen mit der Schuler (Klasse 12) als Abschlussfahrt eine Radtour in Mecklemburg Vorpommern machen. wir wären zu 12.
Was kann man da unternehmen und gibts da irgendwelche Bikeparks o.Ä. Ihr seit doch da die Profis.
Danke für euer bemühen
Mfg
Manu


----------



## Ackebua (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Nee, ich komm direkt aus Neubrandenburg. Was fürn RR fährst du? Hast du 2 Räder? MTB und RR? Wow. *



Mit Verlaub ClaudiLu, ich vergaß vor lauter Leserei völlig, meine Feder zur Antwort zu treiben.

Neubrandenburg - das ist ja gar nicht allzu weit weg von meinem Hofe. EL-Diabolo und ich planten jäh, eines Sonntags morgens noch vor dem ersten Hahnenschrei mit dem Feuerross oder dem Vierrad in Richtung Eurer Burg aufzubrechen.

Ich nenne sogar 3 Rösser mein Eigentum, so wisset: entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es - mein Rotwild RCC01 auf leicht getrimmt und voll unermesslicher Schlagkraft bei Wettstreiten einsetzbar; desweiteren ein Barracuda Cuda Comp von 1993 mit starrer EinzELradaufhängung und grünem Sitzpolster  ; Ihr fragtet auch nach meinem Straßengaul: Marke OTTO-BIKES (eigentlich Scott AFD Pro), Chorus-GangwechsEler, SELcoff-Titan und Ksyrium-Wagenräder. Doch berichtet mir auch von Euren LastenesELn.

Mit preussischem Gruße,

Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Na dann: Geht an die Arbeit, Ihr Narr!!! Glaubt Ihr etwa meine Äcker bestellen sich von selbst, der stinkend Fisch würde sich freiwillig in die Netze begeben, die Milch fließe ohne Zutun in Strömen in die Krüge, das Vieh produziert Schinken und Wurst mit seinen eigen Hufen und die köstlichen Speisen bereiten sich von Zauberhand zu?
> ...




Seid ihr des freien Daseins überdrüssig. Ihr als Gemeiner wagt es, einem Herrn mit Rang und Namen zu raten, er solle Land, dass nicht einmal euch gehört bestellen. Seid ihr ganz von Sinnen.

Eure Worte werden nicht ohne Folge bleiben. Noch ist euer armseliger Hof von uns verschont geblieben. Doch waren wir schon bis zum Tollensesee. Aus rein strategischen Gründen sah ich von einem weiteren Vorstoß ab, da die trostlose Landschaft nicht enden wollte und ich für Mann und Ross Verantwortung trug.
Nach solchen unsäglichen Beleidigungen werde ich im Sommer wohl doch eine kleine Expedition starten, die Euch zerdrücken wird ....

Hütet Eure Zunge und denkt einmal darüber nach, mit welchen Werten ihr Eure baldige Entschuldigung unterstreicht. Gold und Vieh kann das nicht aufwiegen!

So soll es sein!


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *Hallo
> ich bin jetzt mal ganz frech und mische mich in eueren Thread ein.
> Und zwar mein Anliegen.
> ...




Na wo denn? Bikeparks - Nö!

Wäre echt gut zu wissen, wo ihr steckt!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *"Bike: Specialized SJ FSR XC Comp & Stevens 6.5.2"
> 
> Sagt mir noch eins, Herr Zorrrro. Wie kommt ein Nordmann wie Ihr an solch Rösser aus recht edlem Gestüt? Liefen sie herrenlos herum oder nahmt ihr sie auf schändliche Weise einem Edelmann? .*


Die Rösser sind bei Ritterspielen ehrlich erstritten. Die traurigen Reste der ehemaligen Besitzer sind im Planwagen ins brandenburgische zurückgereist. 



> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Sollte mir hier in Rostock solch eine Tat zu Ohren kommen, muss ich darauf bestehen, dass ihr -trotz der mich gnädig stimmenden IBC-Gilden-Mitgliedschaft- die Rösser ihrem wahren Herrn zukommen lasst.*



HoHo ein Leibeigener erhebt das Wort. Hütet Eure Zunge! Ich werde Eurem Junker davon berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ackebua (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *... gibts da irgendwelche Bikeparks o.Ä. Ihr seit doch da die Profis. *



Hey Manu (bist Du etwa DER Manu Chao???  ),

bei dieser, so muß ich doch wirklich zugeben, herrlichen mecklenburgischen Landschaft braucht man keinen sterilen Bikepark. Es gibt wunderbare Ecken für noch wunderbarere Touren. Wo wollt Ihr denn genau hin?

Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> HoHo ein Leibeigener erhebt das Wort. Hütet Eure Zunge! Ich werde Eurem Junker davon berichten. *




Teufel noch eins, sollte das Met eure Zunge so lösen Bauer? Egal, meine Gnade bekommt ihr nicht. Allein die Vorstellung, wie ihr auf hinterhältigste Weise echten Brandenburgern die Rösser entführt habt, weckt meinen Groll.

Es sei so. 

Meine Ritter werden euch schon zu meinem Hofe schleifen. Ich werde euch lehren, was es heisst über Rostocks Hof zu spotten.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Seid ihr des freien Daseins überdrüssig. Ihr als Gemeiner wagt es, einem Herrn mit Rang und Namen zu raten, er solle Land, dass nicht einmal euch gehört bestellen. Seid ihr ganz von Sinnen.*


Was ihr wagt es mich als Gemeinen zu bezeichnen. Euch hat wohl herabfallender Mörtel die Lederkappe beschädigt. Herr von Rang und Namen? Ihr maßt Euch auch noch Titel an? Das ist Ketzerei!!! Benehmt Euch, sonst lasse ich Euch in Kerkerhaft nehmen!



> *Eure Worte werden nicht ohne Folge bleiben. Noch ist euer armseliger Hof von uns verschont geblieben. Doch waren wir schon bis zum Tollensesee. Aus rein strategischen Gründen sah ich von einem weiteren Vorstoß ab, da die trostlose Landschaft nicht enden wollte und ich für Mann und Ross Verantwortung trug.
> Nach solchen unsäglichen Beleidigungen werde ich im Sommer wohl doch eine kleine Expedition starten, die Euch zerdrücken wird ....*


Im Sommer will er eine Expedition starten. Hah, wundert Euch nicht wenn bereits nach wenigen Monden meine Mangen und Triboks an Euren Mauern klopfen. 



> *Hütet Eure Zunge und denkt einmal darüber nach, mit welchen Werten ihr Eure baldige Entschuldigung unterstreicht.*


Diese erwarte ich von Euch. Sonst gehts ab in den Graben.


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich werde mich nun erstmal zu den Quacksalbern an meinem Hofe begeben, da eine hinterhältige Krankheit, geholt in dieser Hölle auf Erden, mich ans Bett fesselte. Nur die Tugenden des Brandenburgers und seine strotzende Manneskraft holten mich alten Recken wieder an die Seite meines treuen Rosses zurück.

Mal sehen, welche Künste die Fischer aufbieten, um ihren Herrscher zu heilen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Meine Ritter werden euch schon zu meinem Hofe schleifen. Ich werde euch lehren, was es heisst über Rostocks Hof zu spotten.*


Ich merke schon Euch ist das gleiche Schicksal wie vielen Eurer brandenburgischen Landsleute wiederfahren. Skorbut und der viele Mohn in Eurer Kindheit haben Euch zugesetzt.

Eure Ritter werden das Winseln lernen und ihr Ende finden, wenn sie nach Schließen der Fallgitter die reichlichen Geschenke aus den Mörderlöchern und den Maschikulis entgegennehmen. 

Nein, Ihr Minnesänger sollte lieber mehr Zeit mit Euren Neumen verbringen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Ich werde mich nun erstmal zu den Quacksalbern an meinem Hofe begeben, da eine hinterhältige Krankheit, geholt in dieser Hölle auf Erden, mich ans Bett fesselte. Nur die Tugenden des Brandenburgers und seine strotzende Manneskraft holten mich alten Recken wieder an die Seite meines treuen Rosses zurück.
> 
> Mal sehen, welche Künste die Fischer aufbieten, um ihren Herrscher zu heilen.*


Das ist der Beweis! Ich fordere ein Gottesurteil und wähle die Wasserprobe, geht Ihr unter, so gilt Eure Unschuld. Über eine Abschwächung der Art des Gottesurteils auf eine Feuerprobe werde ich wegen Eurer Erkrankung nach zwei Monden entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ackebua (30. Oktober 2002)

Oh Gott, Meister Droppel,

es ist doch wohl nichts ernstes? Hierzulande berichtet man von  gar greulich Geschichten, die Pest habe Besitz vom Fischervolke ergriffen. Besinnt Euch Eurer Herkunft und meidet die heidnischen Quacksalber. Sie werden Euch verderben. Auch wenn der Duft gekochten Walfischtrans Euch die Sinne raubt, bleibt standhaft und nehmt nicht von der Suppe, die der Möwenfresser Euch reicht.

Ich zähle noch auf Euch,
Ackebua


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Hierzulande berichtet man von  gar greulich Geschichten, die Pest habe Besitz vom Fischervolke ergriffen. Besinnt Euch Eurer Herkunft und meidet die heidnischen Quacksalber. Sie werden Euch verderben. Auch wenn der Duft gekochten Walfischtrans Euch die Sinne raubt, bleibt standhaft und nehmt nicht von der Suppe, die der Möwenfresser Euch reicht.
> *



Wohl erkannt Herr Ackebaua, nur ist es nicht das Fischervolk, dass vom schwarzen Tod ergriffen. Nein vielmehr sind es jene, die versuchen unser Land zu bedrohen. Demnach besonders (AngEL-)Sachsen, Bärliner und Brandenburgär. Zweierlei Medizin gibt es auch.


----------



## Droppel (30. Oktober 2002)

Habt keine Sorge Ritter Ackebua, mich dünkte schon, dass hiesige Schamanen versuchen, mir eine Falle zu stellen. So ließ ich mich denn behandeln, labte mich an ihren Künsten, jedoch bevor die Falle zuschnappte, gab ich meinem Ross die Sporen. Ein, zwei Tritte und ich liess die verstörten Gauner zurück.

Jetzt aber zu Euch, geächteter Zzzzzorro. Als Beweis meiner Schätzung und Achtung Euch gegenüber ist bereits ein Wagen mit dem feinsten Mist auf dem Weg nach Neubrandenburg.
Er soll dort vor Eurer Kate abgeladen werden.

Verwendet ihn, ich bedarf dessen nicht.

Neubrandenburg! Ha, nun weiss ich, woher die Rösser stammen. Ihr nahmt sie einem Brandenburger, der eure Siedlung wohnbar machte, euch zeigte, wie man Boden fruchtbar und Nachkommen macht. Diesem Manne, der Eurem Unterschlupf den Namen gab, habt ihr, anstatt zu achten, feige bestohlen und vertrieben.

Wir werden entscheiden, wo und wann es zum Wettstreit kommt. Verkauft Euch teuer, schließlich steht Ihr für eure abtrünnige Region!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Jetzt aber zu Euch, geächteter Zzzzzorro. Als Beweis meiner Schätzung und Achtung Euch gegenüber ist bereits ein Wagen mit dem feinsten Mist auf dem Weg nach Neubrandenburg.
> Er soll dort vor Eurer Kate abgeladen werden.
> 
> ...



HoHo vielen Dank für Eure Warnung. So konnte ich meinem Vertreter bei der Hanse zu Rostock eine entsprechende Nachricht zukommen lassen. Jener Wagen hat die Stadt nicht verlassen. Denn am Steintor wurde dieser abgefangen und mittels zugesetztem Stroh in Brand gesteckt. Die so entstehenden giftigen Nebel liegen nun in den Gassen der Stadt, um Euch an der Flucht zu hindern. Also achtet auf das Klopfen an Euren Mauern.

Ha, jener Brandenburger war ein unglaublicher Schmarotzer, eben ein Parasit, dessen Entfernung zum Wohle des Landes beitrug. Er hatte ausschließlich die Zersetzung der Ländereien zum Ziel und förderte Zwietracht under den Vogten. Dies zu beheben brauchte einiges an Zeit, aber auch die Enthebung einzelner geblendeter Vogte per Gottesurteil und heiliger Inquisition. Seine Rösser nahm ich an mich und gab ihnen neue sowie edlere Crossmax-Hufe, mit denen sich vortrefflich weitere unbeugsame Ländereien unterwerfen lassen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Oktober 2002)

An das Gemeine Volk, was sich herabließ, mit seiner Anwesenheit  diesen heiligen Ort zu entweihen. Ich getraue mich dennoch hier offen kund zu tun. daß dero losen Zungen mir so manch spontanen Lacher entlockte. Ist es Wahnsinn? Ist es Sünde? Gott möge mir verzeihen, den ich kann mich nicht mehr wehren, meinen schlanken Fuß in diesen Sündenpfuhl zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut setzen. gehabt euch wohl!


Nein, es gibt hier keine Radparks oder ähnliches. Man kann hier toll um dem See fahren und ein paar Bergleich hoch kraxeln.
Was ich aber definitiv weiß, iost, daß in Luckenwalde bei Berlin eine 100 km Skater- und Radstrecke ist. Also  so richtig mit Pacour und so. ABer ihr wolltet ja nach Meck.-Pomm.


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2002)

> An das Gemeine Volk, was sich herabließ, mit seiner Anwesenheit diesen heiligen Ort zu entweihen. Ich getraue mich dennoch hier offen kund zu tun. daß dero losen Zungen mir so manch spontanen Lacher entlockte. Ist es Wahnsinn? Ist es Sünde? Gott möge mir verzeihen, den ich kann mich nicht mehr wehren, meinen schlanken Fuß in diesen Sündenpfuhl zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut setzen. gehabt euch wohl!


jetzt hats die claudi auch erwischt 
sacht mal welch großzügigen lehnsherren habt ihr den der euch soviel freiheit gewährt,nicht das zu tun wozu ihr nutze seid sondern zu philosophieren über dinge die des philosophierens garnicht wert sind. Lasset uns lieber zur tat schreiten und Meckpomm dem Berlin /Brandenburgischen einfach durch assimilation hinzufügen!!!!! DroppEl ich rechne mit einem flankenangriff aus der hanse zu Rostock dann nehmen wir die neuen zu branden in ihrer burg gefangen.Das mit dem landverwüsten das lassen wir lieber schließlich wollen wir es noch nutzen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Oktober 2002)

ich staune, ich staune, El. Das war echt nicht übel. *schmunzel*
im ernst, ich bin echt platt, so daß ich gar nicht mehr Fraktur reden kann...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> * DroppEl ich rechne mit einem flankenangriff aus der hanse zu Rostock dann nehmen wir die neuen zu branden in ihrer burg gefangen.Das mit dem landverwüsten das lassen wir lieber schließlich wollen wir es noch nutzen. *



Na mein lieber Herr EL, da werdet ihr noch einige Monde vergehen lassen müssen. Schließlich wurde Eurem Verbündeten in Rostock Beize in den Badezuber geschüttet, auf dass er sich nun zum Aderlaß begab. So berichteten mir es meine Büttel, die ich nach Rostock aussandte und die den von Herrn DroppEL gewählten Medicus aufsuchten. Nur wenig später begab es sich, dass die Büttel dem Aussätzigem die Rasseln anlegten, um die Bevölkerung vor seinem Erscheinen zu warnen, damit sich niemand anstecke. 

Ihr Herren Angst könnt Ihr uns nicht machen, den Rüstung und Insignien sind poliert, das Reichsschwert geschärft und das Schlachtross gut im Futter.


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Na mein lieber Herr EL, da werdet ihr noch einige Monde vergehen lassen müssen. Schließlich wurde Eurem Verbündeten in Rostock Beize in den Badezuber geschüttet, auf dass er sich nun zum Aderlaß begab. So berichteten mir es meine Büttel, die ich nach Rostock aussandte und die den von Herrn DroppEL gewählten Medicus aufsuchten. Nur wenig später begab es sich, dass die Büttel dem Aussätzigem die Rasseln anlegten, um die Bevölkerung vor seinem Erscheinen zu warnen, damit sich niemand anstecke.
> ...




Mag sein, dass Ihr durch Bauernschläue mein Geschenk vernichten konntet und fürwahr, giftige Dämpfe durchzogen die Gassen meiner geliebten Bastion, jedoch war das treue Volk auf den Äckern und dem Meere, sodass eure hinterhältige Tat nur die eigenen Büttel streckte. Ich throne hoch über Rostock, hier ist die Luft rein.

Herr EL, sagt mir wann und wo und meine Mannen werden mit Freude die linke Seite der Zange übernehmen, die diesem Dorfschulzen sein Land entreisst.

Auch von Brandschatzung will ich Euch zuliebe absehen, jedoch frag ich mich wie ihr euch an trostloser Landschaft erfreuen wollt?

Es sei euer Wunsch, und er ward von mir erfüllt werden. Zugleich stellt sich mir die Frag`, ist`s das mecklenburger Blut, welches Euch dazu gedrängt?

Lady ClaudiLu, sagt, seid Ihr aus diesem Lande? Seid Ihr dem Meere entsprungen? Ich kenne Euch nicht, jedoch lässt Eure Schrift auf höheres, edleres Geschlecht ahnen. Ist es an dem oder seit Ihr nur das Abbild eine M/V Jeanne d´ Arc???


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Oktober 2002)

Also wir kommen aus Hof in Bayern und wollen da in Richtung Ostsee uns begeben. Was kann man da so anschauen??
Mfg
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Ich throne hoch über Rostock, hier ist die Luft rein.*



Ihr thront hoch über Rostock? Heißa ist mir der Schachzug gelungen. Haben meine Büttel Euch nun doch an der Spitze der Marienkirche als Warnung für weitere Aussätzige befestigt. Nun sollen diese nur noch Euren Verbündeten finden, der Eure frevelhaften Worte darniederschreibt und die Pergamente in dieses Informationsnetz hängt.


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich denke mal, dass ihr auch an der See biken wollt. Im Inland wäre das ja Quatsch. Rügen wäre das einzige, was noch so einigermaßen geht!

Habt ihr Karten???


----------



## BikestationBS (31. Oktober 2002)

Jepp wir haben uns schon welche besorgt


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Ihr thront hoch über Rostock? Heißa ist mir der Schachzug gelungen. Haben meine Büttel Euch nun doch an der Spitze der Marienkirche als Warnung für weitere Aussätzige befestigt. Nun sollen diese nur noch Euren Verbündeten finden, der Eure frevelhaften Worte darniederschreibt und die Pergamente in dieses Informationsnetz hängt. *




Ihr seid ein Narr! Denkt einmal, wie sollten Eure Bauern an meinen Rittern vorbeikommen? Was soll eine RAGAZZI oder Mc Kenzie Gabel gegen ein RS oder Manitou-Schwert ausrichten? Gebrochen leigen die Forken Eurer entsandten Lumpen vor meiner Stadt. Der Rost -unser Verbündeter- wird den Rest erledigen. Verderb ist nicht nur Euren Waffen, sondern auch Euch selbst näher, als Ihr glaubt. Glaubt mir Bauer ZZZZorro, bald werden Eure Baumarkt- und Supermarktlager erschöpft sein, dann regieren hier brandenburger Rösser. Das Glitzern der Rüstungen und die Anmut ihresgleichen wird Euch blenden und Euren Untergang besiegeln. Niemand vermag uns aufzuhalten. Nicht einmal die Urvölker dieses Landstrichs.

Ihr solltet Eurem Bauernboten, der Falsches kundtut, die Zunge mit Brausepulver verätzen. Dieser Tölpel ist bestimmt nicht in die Nähe der Rostocker Mauern gekommen, nie und nimmer hat er mich und meine ehrenwerte Gemahlin in meinen Gemächern gesehen. Nie sah er die Spitze der Burg zu Sankt Marien.

Ich entsende nun einen Boten zu Euch mit einer Depesche, die unter anderem den Abbau aller Rossständer in eurem Dorf fordert. Geht Ihr darauf ein, so sei euch freies Geleit zu den Slaven zugesichert. Tut Ihr es nicht, wird mein Volk eure Rösser mit Gepäckträgern und Glocken versehen, damit Ihr euch zum Gespött der Brandenburger macht!


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brille _
> *Jepp wir haben uns schon welche besorgt *




Auch von Rügen????

An der Steilküste kann man fein biken und es ist auch noch was für`s Auge!


----------



## Ackebua (31. Oktober 2002)

Höret! Ihr, die Ihr nicht zu den ungläubigen Bastarden gehört, vernehmt meine Stimme!

Vielleicht bin ich zu ungehalten ob meines heißspornig' Gemüts, aber auszuharren der Pläne, die erst geschmiedet werden wollen, vermag ich nimmer. Auch des Ritters EL Ross scharrt bereits ungeduldig mit den Pneus. So lasset uns doch am zehnten Tag des elften Monats zu großartig Taten aufbrechen und die Festung Neubrandenburg ein für alle Male nehmen. Zzzzorros und ClaudiLus Mannen wähnen sich jäh in Sicherheit ob des nahenden Winters. Es wird für uns ein Leichtes sein, die Tore zu öffnen und unseren Siegeszug in einer glanzvollen Parade auf dem Marktplatze zu Neubrandoburg enden zu lassen. Bei Wein, Weib und Gesang lobpreisen wir den brandenburger Adler und geben uns dem Triumphe in einer ries'gen Feierlichkeit hin. Ja, so soll es sein.

Wer nun getrauet sich, zu fechten an meiner Seit? Nur mutig' Recken möcht ich seh'n, der feige Lump bleibt besser bei den Weibern. Also folget Eurem König!

Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Höret! Ihr, die Ihr nicht zu den ungläubigen Bastarden gehört, vernehmt meine Stimme!
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich zu ungehalten ob meines heißspornig' Gemüts, aber auszuharren der Pläne, die erst geschmiedet werden wollen, vermag ich nimmer. Auch des Ritters EL Ross scharrt bereits ungeduldig mit den Pneus. So lasset uns doch am zehnten Tag des elften Monats zu großartig Taten aufbrechen und die Festung Neubrandenburg ein für alle Male nehmen. Zzzzorros und ClaudiLus Mannen wähnen sich jäh in Sicherheit ob des nahenden Winters. Es wird für uns ein Leichtes sein, die Tore zu öffnen und unseren Siegeszug in einer glanzvollen Parade auf dem Marktplatze zu Neubrandoburg enden zu lassen. Bei Wein, Weib und Gesang lobpreisen wir den brandenburger Adler und geben uns dem Triumphe in einer ries'gen Feierlichkeit hin. Ja, so soll es sein.
> ...




Ich werde shen, ob ich Armee und Troß so schnell kann rüsten. Jedoch darf der Kampf nicht allzu lange dauern und auch die Kraft soll nicht stark schwinden, da ich noch an der tückischen Krankheit leide. Wohlan, wir sollten den Tag im Auge behalten. Mein Herz dürstet nach neuen Taten.


----------



## Ackebua (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Wohlan, wir sollten den Tag im Auge behalten. Mein Herz dürstet nach neuen Taten.
> 
> *


Alsbald will ich das Heer der Brandenburger zusammenstellen (Aufruf im BuU-Forum). Lasset mich Euch meine große Freud' mitteilen ob Eurer Teilnahme. Werdet Ihr mit Feuerross oder pferdeloser Kutsche anreisen? Will heißen, wo werden unsere Truppen aufeinanderstoßen?

AB


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

Der Feldherr und seine Versprochene werden wie ihnen gebührt mit der Hofeigenen Kutsche anreisen.

Den Treffpunkt überlass ich Euch oder den anderen treuen Recken. Auch die Strecke des Feldzuges dürft Ihr wählen.

Der feine Herr ZZZZorro meldet sich nicht mehr! Wird wohl schon mit seinen Lumpen zu den Slaven geflohen sein.

Es wird also ein Leichtes. Bald erfreuen wir uns an den Köstlichkeiten des kargen Landes, schmiegen uns an die hiesigen Weiber und lassen uns vom Narren ein paar Possen erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (31. Oktober 2002)

Der mächtige Herr ZZZZZorro nahm an einem Manöver teil, welches die Erkundundung des Reiseweges der diesjährigen Adventstour meines MTB-Teams zum Ziel hatte. Diese Tour findet am 1. Advent, somit dem 01.12. statt und teilnehmen an dieser Truppenübung kann jeder der Laune auf ne lustige Tour (ca. 65 km) hat und über ein Ross verfügt. Im vergangenen Jahr waren das umme 60 Reiter.

Am 10. Tage des Novembers kann ich meine Teilnahme an der Schlacht noch nicht garantieren, da ich in der nächsten Woche einige Tage in Bayern verweile, um Bündnisse zu schließen. Am 18. des Monats aber bin ich für einige Stunden in Rostock, um dann nach Timmendorf einzufallen. Schließlich gilt es dort einige junge Schleswig-Holsteiner in der Wissenschaft öffentlicher Finanzen zu unterweisen.


----------



## Droppel (31. Oktober 2002)

So, so nicht garantieren. Arbeitet es schon in Eurem Gedärm? Bündnisse mit Bayern und den Dänen? Wozu? Ihr werdet Euren Bündnispartnern nichts darlegen können, da das Land, dass zu Unrecht Euch einst gehörte, bereits wieder seinem stolzen Herrscher zurückgeführt ward!

Eure heidnische Adventsritte werdet ihr bei den Slawen machen müssen. Lasst Euch nicht von uns fangen, sonst werdet Ihr auch noch der Ketzerei angeklagt. Wollt Ihr diese Läuterung erfahren?

Also stellt Euch! Viele Gaben bringe er mit und die Brandenburger Recken wollen Powerbar-Met mit Euch aus einem Horne trinken um somit Eure Niederlage kundzutun. Ein Zeichner muss dabeisein, damit diese Historische Geste für alle Nachwelt in allen Brandenburger Festen und Burgen als Freske festgehalten werden kann.


----------



## ClaudiLu (31. Oktober 2002)

Zzzzzorro, du solltest dich als Textschreiber für die Störtebeker-Festspiele in Ralswiek bewerben.


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Am 10. Tage des Novembers kann ich meine Teilnahme an der Schlacht noch nicht garantieren, da ich in der nächsten Woche einige Tage in Bayern verweile, um Bündnisse zu schließen.*



Oh ha! Er übet Verrat am eig'nen Vaterlande. Die Einfäligen lasset er die Lanzen brechen, doch selbst er lieber das Heil im fernen Bajuvarenlande suchet. Kein Edelmann auf hies'ger Erd' tät solch abscheulig' Ding'. Drum ruf ich Euch, Zzzzzorro, stellt Euch, sonst hol ich Euch in eig'ner Person aus dem Land des großen Fels'.

Ackebua


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Der Feldherr und seine Versprochene werden wie ihnen gebührt mit der Hofeigenen Kutsche anreisen.
> 
> Den Treffpunkt überlass ich Euch oder den anderen treuen Recken. Auch die Strecke des Feldzuges dürft Ihr wählen.*



Ich bin entzückt, meister DroppEL. Eure Versprochene wird mit Euch sein? Wird sie auch mit uns streiten oder lasset Ihr sie in der Burg zu Neobrand den Tag verleben, während wir die Rösser treiben?
Den geheimen Ort uns'rer Zusammenkunft lasse ich Euch rechtzeitig wissen. Da ich der feindlichen Ortskenntnis nicht mächtig bin, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, wo entlang wir uns're Rösser treiben werden. Der Weg wird sicher der sein, den der Feind vor uns flüchtet.

Ackebua


----------



## ritzelflitzer (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wohlan mein lieber Droppel, auch wenn die Schlacht nur ein Scharmützel wird, nur mit voller Manneskraft ist der Sieg der unsrige. Vielleicht verweilt ein reisender Baderchirurg in deinem Ort, der für einen Penny einen erleichternden Aderlaß setzt. Sei dir unserer Kampfeskraft sicher, denn wir Stärken uns auf ein Fest, das zu Ehren deiner Gesundung innerhalb der Tore des großen Bärlins abgehalten wird. 

Ritzelflitzer
derSeitanSeitmitEuchkämpfenwird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (1. November 2002)

Heißa, ein treuer Ritter schließt sich dem Feldzug an. Nun Herr Ritzelflitzer, ich freue mich schon, an Eurer Seite zu kämpfen.

Herr Ackebua, meine Versprochene wird mit ihrer ganzen Kraft fechten. Auch sie hat ein Ross aus edlem Gestüt und ihren Mut bei vielen Schlachten bewiesen. Daher muss sie an unserer Seite reiten. 

Nach dem Scharmützel wird sie meine -oder auch gegen viele Taler- eure Wunden lecken!    (Anm.: Das schrieb mein Hofnarr, also schlagt es Euch aus dem Kopf, sie ist Mein und bleibt Mein)


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Heißa, ein treuer Ritter schließt sich dem Feldzug an. Nun Herr Ritzelflitzer, ich freue mich schon, an Eurer Seite zu kämpfen.
> 
> Herr Ackebua, meine Versprochene wird mit ihrer ganzen Kraft fechten. Auch sie hat ein Ross aus edlem Gestüt und ihren Mut bei vielen Schlachten bewiesen. Daher muss sie an unserer Seite reiten.
> ...



Ich habe meine Mannen ausgesandt, auf daß sie nach Ritter RitzELflitzer suchten. Diesen edlen Recken mit stattlichem Gardemaß wußte ich schon vor vielen, vielen Jahren treu an meiner Seit', als es noch galt, die Rösser wagemutig mit nur 7 Gängen und Haken+Riemen zu führen. Ach, ich könnt' jetzt der Geschichten Dutzende erzählen...

Ich überlegte jäh, ob auch meine Hofdame mit uns käme. Doch ist sie nicht sehr sicher im Umgang mit dem Zaumzeug, da sie ihr Ross nur für Spazierritte aus dem Stall holt. So soll sie mir während uns'rer Schlacht lieber Haus und Hof sauber halten, bis meine Wiederkehr sie beglücken läßt.

Ich halte schon Feder und Tinte bereit und hoffe, Euch noch vor dem zwölften Glockenschlage die frohe Kund ob der anstehenden Schlacht übersenden zu können.

Euch Ehre erweisend,
Ackebua


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

@ClaudiLu:
Sollte Zzzzzorro bei seinem Vorhaben bleiben, sich beim Bajuvaren zu verstecken, solltet Ihr den Mut beweisen, die Neubrandenburger am 10. Tag dieses Monats zu vertreten. So leset einen der letzten Schriftwechsel des DroppEL: Selbst die Fürstin des Chateau zu Rostock wird uns begleiten, also stimmt auch Ihr zu!

Ehrvolle Grüße aus Preussen
Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (1. November 2002)

Aber Ritter Ackebua, dass einfache Gelände um Neubrandoburg sollte auch für einen jungen Reiter zu meistern sein. Aber Haus und Hof wollen für Empfänge natürlich auch rein sein. Also trefft Eure Entscheidung. Weise wird sie sein.

Bis zum zwölften Glockenschlage? Teufel noch eins, dass nenn ich flink. So will ich dennoch einige Vorkehrungen treffen, die das Aufbrechen aus dem Winterlager leichter machen.

Ritter Ritzelflitzer ist ein alter Kämpe? Wohlan, dann können wir noch viel von Ihm lernen. Soll er an der Spitze reiten und die Fahne tragen, die im Winde weht und von einem stolzen Land und seinen Recken erzählt. Sollen die Urvölker vom Beben der grobstolligen Hufe erzittern ......


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

Es ist vollbracht. Noch bevor die dritte Stunde des Nachmittags zu Ende ging, waren die Boten bereits ausgesandt mit dem Aufruf zu Bildung des brandenburgischen Heeres. Leset hierzu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34244

Wenn feststeht, wer mit auf uns'rer Seite sein wird, bestimmen wir genauen Ort und Zeitpunkt. Aber eines ist jetzt schon sicher: Neobrandt wird fallen!  

Ackebua


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. November 2002)

Na wartet, es scheint, dass mein Termin der fremdbestimmt Zeiten umfasst, rechtzeitig endet. Sofern mir dann die Reise aus dem Fränkischem durch Feindesland rechtzeitig gelingt, so werde ich mich mit meinem Feuerroß Euch entgegenstellen. Den Rittern meines MTB-Teams werde ich diese Schlacht ebenfalls empfehlen, auf das Ihr Euch mit Euren dann zerbeulten Rüstungen nie wieder gegen uns erhebet.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (1. November 2002)

Welch mutiger Schlag, trotzend der Übermacht versucht ZZZZZoro durch brannenburger Land seine schon längst brandgeschatzten und geknechteten Ländereien zu erreichen und sein Weib und Hof vor den grausligen Schändungen der mordenden Meute zu schützen. Führ Wahr, was für ein Gegner! Lasst uns die Ketten ölen und Stollen schärfen, auf das die Schlacht ein ehrenwerten Platze in den Büchern der Geschichtsschreiberlingen findet.


----------



## Droppel (1. November 2002)

Fürwahr edler Ritzelflitzer, fürwahr mögen des Bauern Worte mächtig klingen, ich rate euch, schärft etwas die Sinne und Ihr werdet sehen, dass Ackergäule es niemals mit den unseren aufnehmen können. Doch sollen sie nur kommen, wir brauchen solche Gäule für unsere uns liebgewonnenen Buletten. Mein Hofmetzger wird ein feines Mahl daraus bereiten.

Wir haben die ruhige Stund genutzt um Rüstungsteile für meine Versprochene zu erwerben und für mich zu ordern. Meine Rüstungsteile werden in Kürze fertig und kampfbereit sein. In der Eile vergass ich, dass meine Waffenkammer nur Sommerrüstungen innerhat. Doch schrafen Verstand und windeeile wurde diesem Makel jedoch der Garaus gemacht.

Bedenket, dass die Jagd nicht allzulange weilen sollte. Über 90 Meilen werde ich aufgrund der tückischen Kranheit nicht mit hohem Tempo jagen können. Aber mich dünkt, dass Diese ja eine Freud` werden soll und keine Meute den ZZZZorro hetzen muss.

So blicke ich, meiner Kräfte bewusst 9 Monde voraus!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Bedenket, dass die Jagd nicht allzulange weilen sollte. Über 90 Meilen werde ich aufgrund der tückischen Kranheit nicht mit hohem Tempo jagen können. Aber mich dünkt, dass Diese ja eine Freud` werden soll und keine Meute den ZZZZorro hetzen muss.
> 
> So blicke ich, meiner Kräfte bewusst (ängstlich) 9 Monde voraus! *


----------



## Droppel (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Hiermit sei die Abstammung des Wurm´s endgültig bewiesen. Bäuerliche Manieren!!!

Überlasst ihn mir, damit ich Ihn quetschen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *@ClaudiLu:
> Sollte Zzzzzorro bei seinem Vorhaben bleiben, sich beim Bajuvaren zu verstecken, solltet Ihr den Mut beweisen, die Neubrandenburger am 10. Tag dieses Monats zu vertreten. So leset einen der letzten Schriftwechsel des DroppEL: Selbst die Fürstin des Chateau zu Rostock wird uns begleiten, also stimmt auch Ihr zu!
> *



Wie meint ihr? Wem oder was soll ich zustimmen?


----------



## ritzelflitzer (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Wie meint ihr? Wem oder was soll ich zustimmen? *



Ihr sollt Eure holde Stimme erheben und der Schlacht der Schlachten beiwohnen. Auf das im Schlachtfeld der Ehre nicht nur Ritter männlichen Geschlechts röchelnd auf dem Boden liegen. Die Gemahlin des großen Droppel wünscht eine ebenbürtige Streiterin, mit der sie ihre Kampfeslust teilen kann.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. November 2002)

Und was soll meine Stimme in em Fall dazu beitragen?


----------



## eL (1. November 2002)

Lese ich richtig?? oder trügt mein augenschein???Es wird WEIBSFOLG anwesend sein??!!


----------



## Ackebua (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Und was soll meine Stimme in em Fall dazu beitragen?  *



Es ist doch ganz einfach: wie in der Kirche/Standesamt - einfach "JA, ICH WILL" sagen, und schon freuen wir uns auf Eure Anwesenheit.


----------



## Droppel (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Lese ich richtig?? oder trügt mein augenschein???Es wird WEIBSFOLG anwesend sein??!! *




Ja, Herr Ritter, es wird das Burgfräulein Kunigunde -meine Versprochene- anwesend sein. Jedoch las ich in Eurem Länderforum etwas von schwerlichen Bedingungen und so ist`s nun fraglich, ob auch die Rostocker Herren den Brandenburgern zur Seite stehen können.

Unterschätzt jedoch mein Burgfräulein nicht. Ihre Zunge ist spitz, sie strotzt vor Kraft und zeigt einem ihr Ross oftmals von hinten.


----------



## eL (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


abwarten herr ritter
zwar ist der november der monat der festspiele und vergnüglichkeiten auf das der met in strömen fließe.doch das letzte wort ist noch nicht gefallen!!!!!


----------



## Droppel (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> abwarten herr ritter
> zwar ist der november der monat der festspiele und vergnüglichkeiten auf das der met in strömen fließe.doch das letzte wort ist noch nicht gefallen!!!!! *




Gern würd ich Euren tröstenden Worten Glauben schenken, jedoch ist`s die Erfharung, die mir sagt, dass es zu dieser Schlacht wohl nicht kommen wird. Zu groß ist der Streit bei unseren Führern. Hoffen wir nur, dass in Zeiten des Streits und der Schwächung, niemand durch Handstreich Landstriche, die unser sind, entreisst.

Rostock ist sicher!!!


----------



## eL (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nun die generäle beraten noch!!!die kundschafter haben aug und ohr weit offen.die Wachen wurden verdoppELt der antimeckpommerische schutzwall wird halten.wir sind der gefahr gewiss und werden dieser zu begegnen wissen.Habet vertrauen in die euren ..Derer zu Berlin/Brandenburg auch die Heimat ist sicher!!!!! darauf mein wort als EL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> nun die generäle beraten noch!!!die kundschafter haben aug und ohr weit offen.die Wachen wurden verdoppELt der antimeckpommerische schutzwall wird halten.wir sind der gefahr gewiss und werden dieser zu begegnen wissen.Habet vertrauen in die euren ..Derer zu Berlin/Brandenburg auch die Heimat ist sicher!!!!! darauf mein wort als EL *



Ich glaube Ihr leidet ob der ausstehenden Blamage Fieber. Von welch Generälen sprecht Ihr?!? Euer höchster Rang ist Oberst!!!

Feldmarschall ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Lese ich richtig?? oder trügt mein augenschein???Es wird WEIBSFOLG anwesend sein??!! *



Dafür geb ich euch mein Wort. Auf das Weibsvolk ist Verlaß. Unsere Hohepriesterin ist Jeanne d`Arc. Sie gibt uns Kraft aus dem Himmel hoch da droben.


----------



## Ackebua (4. November 2002)

Lobsam, ClaudiLu!

Auch wenn es scheint, daß Uneinigkeit den ESK spalten läßt, so wisset doch: einig' tapf're Recken werden kommen nach Burg zu Neubrandt, und das an geplantem Tage.
Schau doch auch noch mal Ins Berlin-Unterforum / Thema ...Neubrandt II.

Grüße,
Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. November 2002)

Aha, Ihr seit auch des Online-Status mächtig. So wie meine   holde Person. Gern würd ich euch den Wunsch zu Füßen legen, ein paar gut gemeinte Worte zu wechseln. Jedoch mein tageswerk ist noch nicht vollbracht. Während andere sich der Labsal des Essens hingeben oder ihr müdes haupt zur Ruhe betten, so muß meine Wenigkeit erst zur Tat schreiten.
So kann ich mich auch nicht eurem Wunsch hingeben, den von euch genannten liebreizenden Ort zu besuchen. Allein es mangelt an Zeit, nicht an Lust. Aber es nicht aufgehoben, sondern auf später nur verschoben.
Wohlan, erfürchtigerweise wünsch ich euch einen sonniglichen Tag auf all euren Wegen. Mögen sie immer gerade und eben sein. Auf bald!


----------



## Ackebua (4. November 2002)

Heissa, wie Euer liebreizend Wort meine verstaubte Seel' erquicket. Doch bin ich ach so traurig ob Euer Abtrünnigsein, hätte ich doch die eine oder andere Lanz' mit Euch gebrochen. Der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir beide Aug in Aug uns gegenübersteh'n.  

Bis dahin schmachtet mein Herz und ich werde kämpfen Schlacht um Schlacht, bis auch die letzte Magd von mir erobert ward'.

Ehrgebietend,
Ackebua


----------



## mischiflix (4. November 2002)

hilfe, seit 3 tagen bin ich jetzt hier im forum und weiss jetz schon nich mehr ob ich nu zu berlin oder zu n-deutschland gehöre, eins iss klar auf jeden fall liegt mein sitz in der burg zu neubrand und auch wird dies weiterhin so bleiben, naja dann schau ich halt auch hier ab und zu ma rein (so 9*10³ mal pro stunde), also bis denn dann, 
  lang lebe der König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Heissa, wie Euer liebreizend Wort meine verstaubte Seel' erquicket. Doch bin ich ach so traurig ob Euer Abtrünnigsein, hätte ich doch die eine oder andere Lanz' mit Euch gebrochen. Der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir beide Aug in Aug uns gegenübersteh'n.
> 
> Bis dahin schmachtet mein Herz und ich werde kämpfen Schlacht um Schlacht, bis auch die letzte Magd von mir erobert ward'.
> ...


damit haben sie sich selbst übertroffen!!!!! da bleibt mir nur noch die verstummung und meine ehrfurcht euch gegenüber 
sodann beruhigt mich nur noch der fakt das ihr auf meiner seite kämpfet und das gar sehr oft!!
hochachtungsvoll  ELiminator


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Heissa, wie Euer liebreizend Wort meine verstaubte Seel' erquicket. Doch bin ich ach so traurig ob Euer Abtrünnigsein, hätte ich doch die eine oder andere Lanz' mit Euch gebrochen. Der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir beide Aug in Aug uns gegenübersteh'n.
> 
> Bis dahin schmachtet mein Herz und ich werde kämpfen Schlacht um Schlacht, bis auch die letzte Magd von mir erobert ward'.
> ...


Meine Abtrünnigkeit ist nicht wirklich Abtrünnigkeit. Das leben geht oft verschlungene Wege und nicht selten kann man sich dagegen erwehren. Fürwahr, ich hoff, ich muß euer Wort nicht wörtlich nehmen: und ihr brecht eine Lanze mit mir. Es herrschet doch kein Krieg zwischen uns, holder Ackerbua?
Jedoch muß ich für meine Geschlechtsgenossinnen eintreten. Der Mägde bedarf Eroberung nicht. Verfügen soll über uns kein Mannsbild. Wir sind nicht des Mannes Untertan. Dies BIld gehört der Vergangenheit an. Im Jetzt leben wir und sind unser eigen Glückes Schmied.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Jedoch muß ich für meine Geschlechtsgenossinnen eintreten. Der Mägde bedarf Eroberung nicht. Verfügen soll über uns kein Mannsbild. Wir sind nicht des Mannes Untertan. Dies BIld gehört der Vergangenheit an. Im Jetzt leben wir und sind unser eigen Glückes Schmied. *



WAS??? Das ist Ketzerei!!!   Naja zumindest in manch südlicheren Gefilden. Die Kunde von solch Treiben in Hohen Neuendorf musste ich bereits vernehmen.


----------



## MrSchnabel (5. November 2002)

mann, seid ihr alt....

so ca. 13 JHDT haben die so albern geredet. vampire? die sollen doch ewig leben, oder???


----------



## ritzelflitzer (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *...
> Jedoch muß ich für meine Geschlechtsgenossinnen eintreten. Der Mägde bedarf Eroberung nicht. Verfügen soll über uns kein Mannsbild. Wir sind nicht des Mannes Untertan. Dies BIld gehört der Vergangenheit an. Im Jetzt leben wir und sind unser eigen Glückes Schmied. *



Wohlwahr, das Weib ist nicht mehr die Magd des Mannes, jedoch kann ich es nicht recht glauben, die Eroberung der selben als solches nicht mehr von Nöten sei. Es sei denn und ich will doch nicht mit dem schlimmsten rechnen, deine Mägde sind alle schon versprochen und nur der Fürst von Neobrand hat das alleinige Recht der ersten Nacht.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Ackebua (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> *mann, seid ihr alt....
> 
> so ca. 13 JHDT haben die so albern geredet. vampire? die sollen doch ewig leben, oder???   *



Gevatter MrSchnabEL,

über welches große Wasser seyd Ihr gekommen, daß Ihr mit solch eigensinnig' Worten mich jäh überrascht?

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. November 2002)

@RItzelflitzer: Ich sing der Eroberung ein Hohelied, jedoch muß die Liebe der Grund von dieser sein.
Kein Ritter hat das Recht der ersten Nacht, schon gar nicht das Band der Liebe zu durchbrechen, wenn das Herz des Weibes gehört einem anderen Mann.
@Zzzzzorro: Wer spricht denn da von Ketzerei? Ist es nicht eher Sünde in Gottes heiligen Bund zu mischen sein Besitzrecht?
Im Auge Gottes sind alle gleich, wieso soll es auf Erden Unterschiede geben? Unser Schöpfer lehrt uns, zuallererst sind wir Menschen und nun erdreistet sich der Mensch uns alle auf verschiedene Stufen zu stellen. Setzt er sich damit nicht über Gott hinweg? Die Kämpfe, dem entgegen zu wirken, dauern bis heuer an.


----------



## Droppel (6. November 2002)

Raffiniert Frau Magd. Welche Worte ihr benützt um Bauer ZZZZorro von seinem Recht abzubringen. 

Das Ihr zur Schlacht nicht erscheint, könnte von Eurem Volk als Schwäche dargelegt werden! Zittern die Neobrander? Angesichts unserer Übermacht sei`s ihnen nicht verdacht. Sei`s drum, Ihr habt Edelmann Ackebua den Kopf verdreht, nur deshalb sei Euch das Fernbleiben straflos gestattet, da niemand AB Ehre antastet. Jedoch seit gewarnt. Ein dauernder Zustand soll das nicht bleiben. Bald werdet Ihr an seiner Seite durch seine Länder streifen. ZZZZorro soll Euch in die Steigbügel helfen .....


----------



## Ackebua (6. November 2002)

Ihr sprecht mir von der Seele, edler Recke DroppEL. Keine jungfräulich' Maid verschmähte mich jäh. Drum ClaudiLu, seid Euch Eurer nicht so sicher! Wollt Ihr denn weiter in den Katen Neubrandts hausen oder nicht viel lieber die Mauern der Burg zu Hohen Neuendorf Euer künftig' Reich nennen?


----------



## Droppel (6. November 2002)

Potz Blitz - Ritter Ackebua! Ihr lasst nichts anbrennen. Das lob ich mir.

Wird bald eine neue Hochzeit in Brandenburgs Geschichte geschrieben? Die Geschichte eines tapferen Edelmannes, Ritter und König, der sich gar unglücklich verliebt aber nach einiger Zeit, durch seine heroischen Feldzüge im wilden Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, doch die Gunst seiner Angebeteten erhielt?

Bald wird feierlicher Gesang und die Klänge der Fanfaren in den Mauern der Feste zu Hohen Neuendorf erschallen und sogar die machtigen Bäume des Neuendorfer Tanns zum Beben bringen.
Wildbret, Wein, Weiber und die Hofnarren werden zu unseren Füßen sein, uns zu bewirten und um unsere Gedanken zu zerstreuen ....

Welch herrlich Fest könnte das sein.

Nun ist´s an Euch ClaudiLu, reicht ihr den Kelch weiter, den man Euch gab oder nehmt Ihr an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (7. November 2002)

Dem Herrn Droppel ist eine schöne Drohung entfläucht. Naja, ich den Prügel zu spüren bekomme. Jedoch muß ich sagen, daß die Herrn, ob besser oder weniger besser geboren, mit langen Zungen reden. Ihnen ist das Treiben von Waschweibern anheim.
Schlimmer als die Marktfrauen... Sag es einem und schon weiß es das ganze Dorf. Naja, einmal kann ich noch verzeihen.
Aber demnächst ihr hohen Herrn fraget doch lieber meiner selbst.
Manchen Tag kommt man nicht umhin, anderer Verpflichtungen zu frönen. Die Mäuler meines Anhangs müssen wohl bestopft sein. Da kann ich mich nicht unnützem Zeugs wie meinem Ross die Sporen in die Rippen zu schlagen hingeben.
Aber die Vorstellung Herr Zzzzzorro hält mir den Steigbügel gefällt mir gar zu sehr.


----------



## Droppel (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Dem Herrn Droppel ist eine schöne Drohung entfläucht. Naja, ich den Prügel zu spüren bekomme. Jedoch muß ich sagen, daß die Herrn, ob besser oder weniger besser geboren, mit langen Zungen reden. Ihnen ist das Treiben von Waschweibern anheim.
> Schlimmer als die Marktfrauen... Sag es einem und schon weiß es das ganze Dorf. Naja, einmal kann ich noch verzeihen.
> Aber demnächst ihr hohen Herrn fraget doch lieber meiner selbst.
> ...




Hoho, spitze Zunge habt Ihr da! Mäuler Eures Anhangs? Schweigt still, sonst vertreibt Ihr den edlen Ackebua! Das Reiten eines stolzen Ross` ist eine Kunst und kein unnütz` Zeugs. Mich dünkt, Ihr wisst nicht welch herrlich Gefühl es ist, edle Rösser durch seine Länder zu jagen. 

ZZZZorro könnte Euch schon bald in den Steigbügel helfen, denn nach der Schlacht zu Neobrand, soll er meine Hochzeitsgabe an Ackebua sein - als Stallbursche wird er sich einen besseren Namen machen.

Ich entnehm den sehnsüchtigen Zeilen, dass Ihr gern besser geboren ward`. Nun denn - jetzt ist es günstig, aud den Gassen Neobrands emporzusteigen auf die herrliche Feste zu Hohen Neuendorf. Es liegt an Euch.

Und (Lady) ClaudiLu - Euch zu drohen läge mir fern. Ein Manne meinen Schlages schreitet zur Tat. Es bedarf keiner Drohung. Neobrand wird fallen!


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. November 2002)

Master seit Ihr toll? Wie könnt Ihr es wagen, zu behaupten, daß Neobrand fallen wird. Neobrand hat wackere Mauern. Und welche UNverfrorenheit zu behaupten, Hohen Neuendorf stehe im Rang höher als Neobrand. Um 1249 ward die kleine Stadt geboren und ist um ein viel größeres gewachsen.
Mit meiner Herkunft bin ich gar sehr zufrieden. Allein Herz und Hand machen meinen Wert aus.
Mit meinem Ross bin ich gar sehr verbunden. Jedoch kann wilde Reitereien nicht den blick auf die Pflicht verstellen.
Was meint ihr mit der Aussage, daß Herr Zzzzzorro eine Gabe sei?
Hochzeit? Wer freit hier wen? Mich dünkt, ihr wollt mich foppen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. November 2002)

SEYD IHR VON SINNEN?!!?  

Mich dünkt Ihr habt zuviel des Mohnes genascht. Niemandem werde ich zur Gabe gereicht! Und gar niemandem werde ich in die Steigbügel verhelfen. Vielmehr werde ich jedem der es behauptet aus eben denselben verhelfen, als Strafe der Gerechten werde ich diese/n mit Grim strafen.


Das adlige Ius primae noctis gilt natürlich für Mecklenburg. Unsere Ahnen, ja auch mein Vater Ihro Gnaden Großherzog Wilhelm XVI zu Mecklenburg, waren alle in das Vergnügen eines solchen Gesetzes gekommen, doch hatte ich lange Zeit dazu keine Chance, meine frisch getrauten Untertanen zu beglücken. Daher habe ich vor einigen Monaten folgendes Gesetz erlassen:

*§1* 
Jede geplante Vermählung ist Uns, ZZZZZorro, Sohn von Großherzog Wilhelm XVI, zu melden.

*§2* 
Jede frischvermählte Frau muss sich einen Tag vor der Vermählung bei Uns einfinden, damit Wir einen Eindruck von der Frau bekommen.

*§3* 
Die Entscheidung, ob das "Ius primae noctis" genutzt wird, liegt alleine in Unserer Hand.

*§4* 
Am Abend des Vermählungstages muss sich die Jungfrau bei Uns einfinden und Wir werden Ihr einen schöne Nacht bereiten.

*§5* 
Geschwängerte Frauen haben keinen Anspruch auf Entschädigung durch Uns, sie haben aber das Privileg, Ihren Sohn Wilhelm taufen zu lassen, Ihre Tochter Wilhelmine.

*§6* 
Damen, die vor der Einbringung des Gesetzes vermählt wurden, können Uns auch um "Betreuung" bitten, Wir werden, wie in §2 beschrieben, Unsere Entscheidung dann fällen.

*§7* 
Jedwede Verstöße gegen dieses Gesetz werden mit dem Tode bestraft. Die Vollstreckung kann ohne jedwede Verhandlung durch die Scharfrichter vorgenommen werden.

gez. ZZZZZorro
Herold, Großinquisitor, Marschall und 
Sohn von Großherzog Wilhelm XVI


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. November 2002)

Primär Noctis? Seit ihr toll? Zu viel Brandy vielleicht? ich sollte wohl mal William wallace auferstehen lassen und in eure Hufstapfen schicken.
Wie erklärt Ihr dieses Teufelsgesetz vor Gott? Wer gibt euch das Recht, die Frau ein zweites Mal in die KNie zu zwingen und zu unterdrücken? Ihr raubtet ihr die Arbeitskraft und jetzt auch noch ihre Jungfräulichkeit. Nehmt Abstand von diesem Vorhaben und erweist euren UNtertanen als großmütig.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wie erklärt Ihr dieses Teufelsgesetz vor Gott? *



*ICH bin GOTT und STAAT zugleich, auch alles RECHT spreche ICH!!! FREIHEIT ist ein Privileg, dass ICH nach Belieben erteile und entziehe!  * 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _*Wer gibt euch das Recht, die Frau ein zweites Mal in die KNie zu zwingen und zu unterdrücken? *


siehe oben, ICH!!!

Gleiches gilt auch für MEINE männlichen Untertanen! Sicher kann ihnen primae noctis nicht widerfahren, das wäre verwerfliches Tun, doch sind sie an Arbeitskraft zu leisten auch mehr im Stande. Auch habe ICH von MEINEM Privileg das ius primae noctis zu vollziehen, bislang keinen Gebrauch gemacht, da MEINE Berater mir davon abrieten. Ein solches MICH begünstigendes Gesetz werde ICH jedoch nicht widerrufen!


----------



## eL (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> siehe oben, ICH!!!
> 
> Gleiches gilt auch für MEINE männlichen Untertanen! Sicher kann ihnen primae noctis nicht widerfahren, das wäre verwerfliches Tun, doch sind sie an Arbeitskraft zu leisten auch mehr im Stande. Auch habe ICH von MEINEM Privileg das ius primae noctis zu vollziehen, bislang keinen Gebrauch gemacht, da MEINE Berater mir davon abrieten. Ein solches MICH begünstigendes Gesetz werde ICH jedoch nicht widerrufen! *



ZZZZZZZZZZZorro jetz übertreibt ihr aber vollkommen!!!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. November 2002)

Moin das wollte ich auch.  Is natürlich Blödsinn, aba dem Prinzip *l'etat ce moi* verfällt nunmal einjeder Herrscher/Regierende einmal. Das sehen wir an unserer tollen Juppie-Regierung doch gerade mal wieder, auch wenns der andere sicher nicht besser gemacht hätte. Manchmal ist man dieser gelebten Demokratie eben überdrüssig.


----------



## Droppel (9. November 2002)

ZZZZorro, Du als Ober-Schröder Wähler kommst zur Vernunft?

Nee, wa?

Dann drehen wir vielleicht bald noch eine politische Runde!

   


Komm erstmal in meine schwarze Feste, dann sehn wa weiter!


Viele Grüße!


(Bei euch auch so Sch***-Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZorro jetz übertreibt ihr aber vollkommen!!!!!
> *



Achso wenn Ihr das Thema Gleichberechtigung ansprecht, so sehe ich darin nie ein Problem, das ist ein Gebot der Fairness. Wogegen ich aber allergisch bin ist jede Form von borniertem Feminismus a la Alice Schwarzer und etwaigen Frauenquoten, nach dem Motto diese Stelle muss mit einer Frau besetzt werden, weil 70 % der gleichbewerteten Stellen von Männern besetzt sind. Und eine Frau die was auf sich hält sollte sich da auch nicht bewerben, wenn ihr das bekannt ist. Ich sage jedenfalls laut etwas gegen die Umsetzung solcher Tendenzen wie Gender Mainstreaming, die durchaus auch sinnvolle Ansätze haben.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *ZZZZorro, Du als Ober-Schröder Wähler kommst zur Vernunft?
> 
> Nee, wa?
> ...



Wir hatten doch die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. 

Jo, Schneegestöber hama auch, war heut morgen schon die übliche Runde ummen Tollensesee. Ich find das wetter aba nich so schlimm.


----------



## Droppel (9. November 2002)

Mit dem passenden Beinkleid wär das schon o.k.! Leider ist meine neue Hose noch nicht da, so muss ich mit meinen Runningtights die Wartezeit überbrücken.

Bin gestern mal knapp 30 km gesprintet  ! Na - eher zügig gefahren. Das Erste mal seit meinem ollen Handicap.

Ich war sowas von durchgeschwitzt - alles klitschnass. Super!


Das Wetter hält mich an diesem Wochenende auf jeden Fall in der Wohnung fest!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Das Wetter hält mich an diesem Wochenende auf jeden Fall in der Wohnung fest!
> 
> *



Ab aufs Rad!!! Kannst ja auch mit langen Baumwollunterhosen fahren.  

Ach ja Neubrandenburg ist auch eine schwarze Burg, unser Vogt war ja schließlich mal Bundesminister.


----------



## Droppel (9. November 2002)

Im Leben nicht mein Lieber.

Dieses Wochenende werde ich mein Winterlager endgültig aufbauen. Soll heißen Dachträger abbauen, Räder einmotten ....

Ich habe eine Rolle! Hö, hö!


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. November 2002)

Oh JUngs, ihr tut mir leid. Das Wetter ist echt nicht das beste. Wenns nur etwas nass und kalt wäre, aber es ist schon etwas rutschig.
@Gleichberechtigung: ist gut und schön. Aber es sollte nicht zur Quote werden.
@Politik: ich bin froh, daß Schröder gewonnen hat. Mein Gott, bvor sein Amt antrat, hatten wir 16 Jahre CDU-Regentschaft. Und war das toll, hat uns das was gebracht? Ich finde, vier Jahre sind dagegen zu wenig, als man da alles richten könnte. Im Prinzip ist es doch egal, wer an der Spitze steht. Im Grunde müssen wir so oder so damit leben. jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *@Politik: ich bin froh, daß Schröder gewonnen hat. Mein Gott, bvor sein Amt antrat, hatten wir 16 Jahre CDU-Regentschaft. Und war das toll, hat uns das was gebracht? Ich finde, vier Jahre sind dagegen zu wenig, als man da alles richten könnte. Im Prinzip ist es doch egal, wer an der Spitze steht. Im Grunde müssen wir so oder so damit leben. jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. *



Echt? Wow, dann zahl ich eben keine Steuern mehr! DU scheinst ja alles gerne mitzumachen. Ich halte unser Kasperltheater für sehr unterhaltsam. Mehr aber auch nicht. Wer wirtschaftlich nicht antizyklisch handelt, sondern prozyklisch ist für mich eine Niete und gehört nicht wiedergewählt.

Merken: Lieber Schulden machen und somit die Wirtschaft kräftigen + Liberalisierung (z.Bsp. Arbeitsmarkt) + Entflechtung des dt. Gesetzewirrwarrs um so in besseren Zeiten zu sparen, als die Erweiterung der EU quasi alleine zu tragen, Arbeitslosigkeit zu fördern und dem normalen Bürger zweimal in die Tasche zu greifen. Direkt über höhere Steuern und indirekt über Preiserhöhungen, die wiederum auf die Politik zurückzuführen sind, des produzierendes Gewerbes.


Sollte das jetzt etwas hart klingen: Bitte, NEIN, ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen etc.!


----------



## Droppel (9. November 2002)

Und damit das hier keine politische Diskussion wird, setze ich mal einen Schlußstrich:


KEINE POLITIK BEI BIKERN!


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. November 2002)

DroppEL eine weise Entscheidung. Wir würden uns streiten.
denn an der regierung kannste sowieso nichts machen und mußt irgendwie schon damit leben. Und das ich alles mitmache, darüber will ich erst mal nicht nachdenken. Es klang etwas ironisch. Aber ich will mal positiv denken und hoffen, daß es so nicht gemeint war.
Kasperletheater ist auch zweideutig. Meinste den Thread hier oder die Lage, die Politik in Deutschland?


----------



## Droppel (10. November 2002)

Ich meine nur die Regierungsmannschaft!

Du musst mich ja für einen total fiesen, hundsgemeinen, hinterlistigen Herrscher über Rostock halten!

Dabei bin ich doch so ein schüchterner, zuvorkommender, hilfsbereiter, aufmerksamer, unschuldiger .........


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Du musst mich ja für einen total fiesen, hundsgemeinen, hinterlistigen Herrscher über Rostock halten!
> 
> Dabei bin ich doch so ein schüchterner, zuvorkommender, hilfsbereiter, aufmerksamer, unschuldiger ......... *



Claudi laßt Euch nicht einlullen, in Rostock herrscht ein Tyrann, auf den all das rot markierte zutrifft!


----------



## Droppel (10. November 2002)

Schurke, dass soll der Anlass sein, auf Euch ein Kopfgeld auszusetzen!


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. November 2002)

Was ich von euch halte Herr von DroppEL ist schwer zu sagen. Denn das Schild der Anonymität in diesen heiligen Hallen ist ziemlich groß und breit. Jedoch versucht mein Herz den Panzer zu durchbrechen und mit Röntgenaugen vermag ich einen schüchternen, zuvorkommenden, hilfsbereiten, aufmerksamen, unschuldigen (was denn noch immerrrr????) ......... auszumachen, der uns glauben machen will, seine Rüstung wäre aus Gold und sein Schwert soooo lang.  

Wieso seit ihr alle online? Ich denke, ihr habt euch auf der Burg zu Neo Brand getroffen? Schon wieder heimgekehrt? Das Wetter war doch klasse heute hier. Ideal zum radeln. Oder etwa verkatert? Verschlafen? Zug verpasst?


----------



## Droppel (10. November 2002)

Nein, die Brandenburger zogen es vor, lieber zu feiern als gegen die Wilden in Neobrand zu reiten.

So hat sich an jenem Wochenende auch mein Heer ins Winterlager begeben und so kommt es, dass ich zu diplomatischen Spielchen bereit bin.

Heuer war körperliche Ertüchtigung in Form eines Waldlaufes angebracht. Wahrlich, ein herrliches Wetter heute ....


Schaut nicht zu weit mit Eurem Röntgenaug`, sonst hält man es für Hexerei. Fragt mein Burgfräulein Kunigunde und sie wird Euch von einem Manne berichten, den man sich wünscht!

Ein Brandenburger eben!


----------



## eL (10. November 2002)

neinein es wurde die schlacht taktischer weise auf den 1ten advent verlegt


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. November 2002)

Ach edler Herr, ich mag von euch ehrlich gesagt nur das beste denken.
ich sehe gerade du fährst ein RAGAZZI. Ich zuvor auch. Allerdings war es ein Kauf im Getränkemarkt. Die Telegabel war ziemlich schnell im A... Jetzt hab ich mein Checker Pig, das ich für fast die Hälfte bekam, da Ausverkauf.
Hatte mich kurzentschlossen auf einen Ritt eingelassen über ein paar kleine Dörfer. War ein einsamer Ritt und ich hab trotz des Gegenwinds sehr aufgetankt. Nach dem gestrigen Mistwetter hab ich nie für heute zu hoffen gewagt. Aber das Klima war einfach zu verlockend. Hab 40 km abgehottet, dann schöne Dusche und leckeres brunch. Nachher gibts noch Hühnchen.
Hoffe auf gnädiges Wetter nächste Woche, denn ich will mit dem PIG wieder zur Arbeit sausen. Die Gänge müßten mal wieder nachgestellt werden. Schreib ich mir gleich für morgen auf die fahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. November 2002)

Auch das Ragazzi ist eine Täuschung denn unser Droppel hat da nur einen noch unerfüllten Wunsch darniedergeschrieben. 

Heut hab ich keine Tour unternommen, war schließlich kein Regen, kein Schnee und keine Sturmböen, somit wenig Motivation.

Wieso gibts gleich Hühnchen? Heut is doch Sonntag, da läuft doch kein Al Bundy.


----------



## Droppel (10. November 2002)

Es ehrt mich, wenn meine Trophäe Euch gefällt. Ich bin ein Liebhaber von edlen Sachen, zu denen RAGAZZI sicherlich gehört. Juwelen und Gold mögen den Wert eines der Echten nicht aufwiegen. Kein Mc Kenzie und Active kann es gegen ein Echtes aufnehmen. Doch sagt mir, warum erstandet Ihr Eures in einem Brauhaus? Hier findet man es nur bei edlen Gestüten.


----------



## Droppel (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Auch das Ragazzi ist eine Täuschung denn unser Droppel hat da nur einen noch unerfüllten Wunsch darniedergeschrieben.
> *




Verflixt! Kam der Gauner mir wieder zu vor!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> Verflixt! Kam der Gauner mir wieder zu vor!
> *



HeHe, war mir eine Ehre.


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Doch sagt mir, warum erstandet Ihr Eures in einem Brauhaus? Hier findet man es nur bei edlen Gestüten.
> *


Weil jemand aus meiner Verwandtschaft sich das geholt hatte und ich es probe fuhr und es für gut befand. Und es war beim REAL-Getränkemarkt im Angebot. So kam das. Nur bin ich damit keine 200-300 km damit gefahren und die Telegabel war hinüber.
@Zzzzzorro: Das Hühnchen war lecker trotz Al Bundy.


----------



## Ackebua (11. November 2002)

*HALLO, HALLO, HIER SPRICHT BERLIN/BRANDENBURG!*

Ich glaube jetzt zu wissen, daß es eine weise Entscheinung war, nicht das Schlachtfeld zu Neobrandt aufgesucht zu haben. Das Fest auf Schloß RiFli ging bis in den frühen Morgen. Ich selbst tat nur 2 Stunden ruhen, um alsbald wieder auf dem Zossen zu sitzen und die vermaledeite Kost des Vorabends vollends zu verwerten. Meine Jagd dauerte nur 3 Stunden an, forderte aber das Tiefste in mir. Also eine wahre Schlacht gegen die Meckelburger wäre mir nie und nimmer geglückt.

So harre ich hier und sehne schon Euren Adventsausflug herbei, bei dem ich (hoffentlich) möglichst viele der Hiesigen mobilisieren kann.

Und solch politisch GefasEL will ich nicht noch einmal lesen - da wird mir förmlich schlecht.  

Und nun fahrt fort mit Schreiberei!

Ackebua


----------



## Droppel (11. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Weil jemand aus meiner Verwandtschaft sich das geholt hatte und ich es probe fuhr und es für gut befand. Und es war beim REAL-Getränkemarkt im Angebot. So kam das. Nur bin ich damit keine 200-300 km damit gefahren und die Telegabel war hinüber.
> *



Welch` ruppig Reistil legtet Ihr da an den Tag um solch ein edles Ross zu schinden? Hat man Euch wenigstens gebührend bestraft? Im Brauhaus zu Real erstanden? Sicherlich bei verbotenem Glücksspiel. *notierend* So, so, Eure Untatenliste ward immer länger. Lady ClaudiLu, so kommt doch zur Vernunft, bevor Ihr Eure beste Zeit im Neobrander Kerker verbringen müsst. Sicherlich würde ich Euch aus den Klauen ZZZZZorros befreien. Aber es wäre nicht von Nöten.

Ich bitt` Euch!


----------



## ClaudiLu (11. November 2002)

Edler Herr von und zu DroppEL. Ich weilte niemals in einem Verlies im Lande Neobrand. Und der Zzzzorro hat keine Krallen, er ist doch nur eine kleine, zarte, kuschelige Mietzekatze - schnurrschnurr.
Erzählte ich schon das in mein edles Pig fast 40 km scheuchte durch ein paar kleine Städtchen? Über Feld, Wald und Flur.
Die Luft hatte son ein Aroma und verführte mich zu diesem genußvollen Ausritt. Es hat mich sehr gestärkt und so konnte ich mich gut erholt und voll freude heute in die kalte Morgenlust stürzen. Die Medizinmänner vom Wetterfrosch prophezeiten heute Schnee- und Regenstürme. Der gleichen blieb mir Gott sei Dank erspart. Des nächstens sollen ja mildere Ozone wehen und das freut mein edles radlerherz. Kann ich doch weiteren Ausritten frönen. Wie ist das Klima bei euch ihr edlen Herren?


----------



## Droppel (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Edler Herr von und zu DroppEL. Ich weilte niemals in einem Verlies im Lande Neobrand. Und der Zzzzorro hat keine Krallen, er ist doch nur eine kleine, zarte, kuschelige Mietzekatze - schnurrschnurr.
> Erzählte ich schon das in mein edles Pig fast 40 km scheuchte durch ein paar kleine Städtchen? Über Feld, Wald und Flur.
> Die Luft hatte son ein Aroma und verführte mich zu diesem genußvollen Ausritt. Es hat mich sehr gestärkt und so konnte ich mich gut erholt und voll freude heute in die kalte Morgenlust stürzen. Die Medizinmänner vom Wetterfrosch prophezeiten heute Schnee- und Regenstürme. Der gleichen blieb mir Gott sei Dank erspart. Des nächstens sollen ja mildere Ozone wehen und das freut mein edles radlerherz. Kann ich doch weiteren Ausritten frönen. Wie ist das Klima bei euch ihr edlen Herren? *




Höret: Das Klima im rauhen Norden kann einem Manne wie mir nichts anhaben. Jedoch werde ich ob des nahenden Winters meine gefütterte Reiterrüstung anlegen.

Ich wollte Euch nicht unterstellen, dass Ihr bereits im Verliess ward, sondern, dass Ihr gute Chancen habt, in ein solches zu gelangen. Euer ruppiger Reitstil mit Edlen RAGAZZI-Rössern würde eine solche Strafe begünstigen.

ZZZZorro eine Katze? Bestimmt eine Nacktkatze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (13. November 2002)

Zzzzorro ne Nacktkatze *prust* Zu putzig.
Edler Herr von und zu DroppEL. Erzählte ich euch nicht, daß mein RAGAZZI als Gefährt für die Straße nicht mehr nütze war. In meinem Stall steht jetzt ein edles CHECKER PIG kurz PIG genannt. Morgen kann es sich ausruhen, da ich mit anderen Tagelöhnern in ein Kaffeehaus am anderen Ende der Stadt einkehre. Meine zeit ist arg bemessen, darum will ich meine Mitstreiter mit ihren Feuerstühlen nicht so lange warten lassen. Wer später kommt, muß länger bleiben. Und so ein Tag Pause tut meinem geschundenen Körper gut. Er ächzt schon etwas. Nicht, daß er sich mit Gewalt nimmt, wonach ihm verlangt. Dann würde sich mein Antlitz wohl eher grau färben vor Gram.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (13. November 2002)

Mahlzeit,

na nu zerbrecht Euch mal nich die Köpfchen welch Katze ich bin. Hier die Antwort: *Katze'N'hasser*. In meinen Augen taugen die nur als Radkastenputzer, auch wenn se nach Benutzung auffem Asphalt gar net nett ausschauen.  

Claudi lasst Euch nicht einlullen, Herr DroppEL schreibt mit gespaltener Zunge. Lest zwischen den Zeilen. Ich habe dort u.a. gelesen, dass er seinen geschundenen alten Körper wegen eines Rheumaleidens in warme Winterkleidung verpackt und wahrscheinlich noch die Magnetkissen von der letzten Werbefahrt unter die Rüstung schiebt. Ob er am 1. Advent wohl seine Zivis mitbringt, die ihm die Herz-Lungen-Maschine nachtragen.   

@Ackebua
Es ehren mich Eure zahlreichen Bestrebungen im Board. Auf das die Tour eine Große werde.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (14. November 2002)

Ich bin auch eine Katze, nämlich *CatLover* Ganz hscön hart, was du da schreibst über diese edlen Tiere. Also ich kann keiner Fliege was zu leide tun, außer... villeicht Spinnen... Ich hasse sie.
Wegn DroppEL mach ich mir nicht s die Sorgen. Dies ist ja eher ein locker-leichter Thread und so nehm ich es auch. Ist doch witzig. Ich arsch eigentlich nur mit.
Gehabts euch wohl, die Herren. Und das Treten nicht vergessen


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ich bin auch eine Katze, nämlich CatLover Ganz hscön hart, was du da schreibst über diese edlen Tiere. Also ich kann keiner Fliege was zu leide tun, außer... villeicht Spinnen... Ich hasse sie.*


Morsche Claudi,

siehste siehste Spinnenmord  is auch was grausames. Aba Katzen sind doch keine edlen Tiere. Die können richtige Nervensägen sein.



> *Wegn DroppEL mach ich mir nicht s die Sorgen. Dies ist ja eher ein locker-leichter Thread und so nehm ich es auch. Ist doch witzig. Ich arsch eigentlich nur mit.
> Gehabts euch wohl, die Herren. Und das Treten nicht vergessen  *


So wars auch ged8. Bin ja schon so gespannt auf die Antwort des Herren ausser nach altem Fisch riechenden Stadt anner Ostseeküste. 



> *Gehabts euch wohl, die Herren. Und das Treten nicht vergessen  *


Jo gleich wieder, mal sehen wieviele Leude beim Ritt übern Platz vorm Rathaus heute mit Herzkaspar zurückbleiben. Ich hasse dat Stück Radweg, wo de durch die auffe Busse Wartenden durchrasen musst. Naja wenigstens is man dann wach.


----------



## Droppel (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Mahlzeit,
> 
> Claudi lasst Euch nicht einlullen, Herr DroppEL schreibt mit gespaltener Zunge. Lest zwischen den Zeilen. Ich habe dort u.a. gelesen, dass er seinen geschundenen alten Körper wegen eines Rheumaleidens in warme Winterkleidung verpackt und wahrscheinlich noch die Magnetkissen von der letzten Werbefahrt unter die Rüstung schiebt.
> *




Was zum Teufel les ich da???
Es scheinen einige Rösser über euch hinweggeritten zu sein. Rheumaleiden? Mitnichten, viel tückischer ist`s, wovon mein Leib besessen. Was ist ein Magnetkissen, wieder so ein Teufelszeug? Meinen edlen Körper hüllen nur die feinsten Webarbeiten von den Meistern aus dem fernen Rom ein. Darüber trage ich in der Tat meine Winterrüstung und ein Katzenfell für meine Nieren! 

Auch würde ich nie so einer feinen Dame mit gespaltener Zunge entgegentreten. Bekundete ich nicht nur meine Liebe zu RAGAZZI? Sorgte ich mich nicht nur um Lady ClaudiLu, die anscheinend auf kriminellen Abwegen wandelt? Wollte ich mich nicht nur bemühen, einer Dame aus dem tristen Bauerndasein zu helfen?

Glaubt mir ClaudiLu, an Ackebua`s  Hofe bräuchtet Ihr kein Schwein zu reiten. Da staunt Ihr was? Ein Engeländer erzählte mir, was Pig in der Germanisch-Brandenburgischen Redekunst heisst.

Wie dem auch sei, vermutlich wird man sich auf dem Schlachtfelde begegnen, sei`s auch nicht in friedvoller Absicht. Doch denket immer daran, es hätte nicht sein müssen....

Nun zu Euch ZZZZZorro:

Eure Fahne, die noch Eurer Ross ziert, soll mir ein feiner Schmuck am RAGAZZI sein. Auch den Butterdeckel werde ich Euren Speichen entreissen und er soll an meinem Ross von den kühnen Taten des Herrn zu Rostock erzählen.


----------



## Ackebua (14. November 2002)

Es ist, wie Eure Durchlaucht DroppEL saget:

ClaudiLu, nehmt Ihr nicht bis zum Adventsritt Vernunft an, dann soll folgende Strafe über Euch verhängt werden:

*Ihr müßt die ganze Zeit vorn vor mir im Wind fahren!*

Ich denke, das dürfte zur Abschreckung genügen. Ein Mann meines Standes ist es nicht gewohnt, um das Weibe zu werben.

Meister DroppEL, es geht Euch doch hoffentlich schon wieder besser?

Ackebua zu Hohen Neuendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (15. November 2002)

Was meint Ihr, soll ich mir bis zum 1. Advent überlegen?
Mein Pig ist ein richtiges Rennschwein, laßt euch nicht von dem Namen verleiten und wenn die Herren meinen, ich müßte ein besseres Pferd im Stall mein Eigen nennen, so werd ich sie neim Kauf als Geldgeber einsetzen lassen, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Ackebua (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Was meint Ihr, soll ich mir bis zum 1. Advent überlegen?*



Edle Dame, lang ist's nicht mehr hin. Daher solltet Ihr schnell Euren Entschluß fassen. Aber es wäre doch eigentlich Ehrensache, daß Ihr uns folgt, oder?




> * ...wenn die Herren meinen, ich müßte ein besseres Pferd im Stall mein Eigen nennen, ... *



Mitnichten, My Lady, mitnichten! Ich wäre äußerst entzückt, sähe ich Euch auf Eurem Schwein daherreiten  Das wird ja der reinste Zoo, denn ich komme auf einem prächtigen Hirsch (Rotwild) geritten. Wenn es aus Kannen regnet, könnte ich allerdings mit meinem Raubfisch (Barracuda) kommen, da dieser Fisch doch nunmal ins Wasser gehört.

Euer Ackebua
DersichschonaufdenerstenAdventfreut!


----------



## Droppel (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> DersichschonaufdenerstenAdventfreut! *




Ich hoffe, Ihr werdet am 1. Advent mal an mich denken! Denn leider ist`s uns nicht möglich dabeizusein!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Zu schad, so können wir nun gar kein Ragazzi-Wettrennen durchführen.  Hatte mir schon überlegt das Ross vonnem Kumpel für die Tour auszuleihen, damit wir uns zünftig messen können. Ihr mit Euren edlen Parts und ich mit den Standard-Parts eines Ragazzi.  Naja dann wird das halt a bisserl später mal was. Natürlich werden wir an Euch denken und Euch auch den ein oder anderen Schluck aus dem Camelbak widmen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. November 2002)

Guten Abend, die Herren! ich kann auch noch nicht sagen, ob ich komme. Die letzten Wochen vorm Jahreswechsel sind immer sehr voll gepackt. Dann muß ich erst mal das Wetter mit einem Auge betrachten am Tag der Tour. Nicht desto trotz sind es 65 km am Stück. Oft fahre ich ein solches Pensum nicht. Also laßt euch überraschen, Ob ClaudiLu dabei ist.


----------



## Ackebua (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *ich kann auch noch nicht sagen, ob ich komme.  *



Frau Lu, ich habe wohl nicht recht gelesen? Wir kommen mit einer ganzen Schar von gutgelaunten Zweiradlern extra aus Berlin bzw. Brandenburg angereist, und Du bist nicht dabei??? 

Dabei brauchst Du doch nur morgens aus dem Bett zu fallen, und schon kann es losgehen. So wie ich Zzzzzorro verstanden habe, wird es sowieso eine eher ruhige Ausfahrt mit mehreren Verpflegungspausen.

Also komm doch mit, bütte, bütte!

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. November 2002)

Na, ihr kommt ja wohl nicht wegen mir. ich weiß es noch nicht, ob ich komme. Es sind 65 km. Und es ist fast das doppelte, was ich sonst fahre. So und die Penzliner Burg liegt aufm Berg.
"Ich weiß noch nicht" heißt nicht, daß ich nicht komme. Es bedeutet einfach: ich weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Ackebua (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Na, ihr kommt ja wohl nicht wegen mir. *


Also ich schon.  Nee, natürlich komme ich wegen der Veranstaltung an sich. So etwas gibt es ja nicht oft.



> *"Ich weiß noch nicht" heißt nicht, daß ich nicht komme. *


Zweimal "nicht" hebt sich auf. Also willst Du sagen:*"Ich weiß noch nicht" heißt, daß ich komme.* Ich gebe nur Deine Worte wieder.

Schöne Grüße aus Hohen Neuendorf,
Ackebua


----------



## Artist (20. November 2002)

he he ClaudiLu, die Burg zu Penzlin liegt nicht auf einem Hügel, ich denke sogar mehr in einem Tal. Das mit dem Berg ist wohl eher die Burg zu Stargard.

Ist irgendwie ein Phänomen, das kurz vor einer Veranstaltung immer diese Rückzieher sein müssen. *hi hi*

Achso, und noch eins ClaudilLu, im geschlossenem Verband fährst auch du 60 o. 70 km, ohne dich verausgaben zu müssen. Soll ja eh locker werden.

Gruss Artist


----------



## Droppel (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *
> Ist irgendwie ein Phänomen, das kurz vor einer Veranstaltung immer diese Rückzieher sein müssen. *hi hi*
> 
> Gruss Artist *




O.k., o.k. - ich geb`s ja zu. Ich hab halt Riesenschiss vor euch. Deshalb kommen wir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (20. November 2002)

Es sollte heißen: ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich komme. Hab gestern nach meinem Post festgestellt, daß ich Tickets für die Sportlerparty hab, die am Abend zuvor stattfindet. Da werden u. a. die Sportler des  gewählt. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit sich die Party ausdehnt. Also ich entscheide mein Kommen frisch am nächsten Morgen. teilt mir also auf jeden Fall den Treff mit.
Falls ich es noch nicht tat, muß ich noch gestehen. daß ich 10 Jahre gar nicht Rad gefahren bin, auch nicht intensiv. In der Zeit immer nur zur Arbeit und zurück. Wieder geradelt bin ich erst seit dem Frühsommer und intensiv erst seit August oder so. Also 65 km sind ganz schön heftig und dann auch noch zur Burg hoch. Gut ich bin auch schon 53 km und 480 HM gefahren. Aber das war im Urlaub auf kreta, da war ich frisch und ausgeruht und hab keine Party vorher gefeiert. Noch dazu werd ich wohl sehr aufgeregt sein, euch zu treffen. Wie ich shcon anfangs sagte: ICH WEISS ES NOCH NICHT GENAU... Alles klar? Aber schön, daß du dich auf mich freuen würdest. *knuddl*


----------



## mischiflix (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


verständlich, nene, das wird wirklich nur ne lockere ausfahrt ohne altersklassen- und gesamtwertung, also machts ma guddi und ClaudiLu: ich denke dass ein gewisser teil unseres teams den morgen vorher auch noch lange das colosseum rocken wird, und wir sind trotzdem da , also schlafen kann man auch auf dem bike
gute nacht


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. November 2002)

Überreden gilt nicht. Muß jeder selbst wissen. Die Party ist eine Sache, mein Leistungslevel eine andere. Wie gesagt, ich entscheide das am selbigen Morgen. Gebt mir den Treffpunkt und ihr werdet sehen, wann ich komme.


----------



## Ackebua (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Überreden gilt nicht. *



Ok., Ok. Ich habe verstanden. Wenn nicht überreden, dann eben erpressen: Wenn ClaudiLu nicht kommt, dann komme ich auch nicht. Und wenn ich nicht komme, kommen alle Berliner/Brandenburger auch nicht. und wenn die Berliner/Brandenburger nicht kommen, sind zu wenig da und die Tour fällt aus - und das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder?  

Nix für ungut, ich glaube, daß das eine wirklich sehr ruhige Tour mit sehr vielen Zwischenstops sein wird. Da kann, glaube ich, jeder mithalten.

Schöne Grüße,
Ackebua


----------



## Ackebua (21. November 2002)

@ClaudiLu:
Ach so, noch etwas: Wenn Du mitkämst, würde ich Dir auch eine Überraschung mitbringen. Sagen wir mal - ein Trek 2200 WSD.  

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (22. November 2002)

Das finde ich jetzt ein bischen heftig. Besonders, daß ihr alle nicht kommen wollt, wenn ich nicht komme. Dazu kann ich erst mal gar nix sagen. Issn bissl viel Druck.


----------



## ClaudiLu (22. November 2002)

Und das mit dem 2200er WSD ist glasklar ien Witz, dazu brauche ich gar nicht näher hinzugucken.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. November 2002)

Mahlzeit,

was muss mein entzündetes Auge denn hier erkennen. Wehrkraftzersetzung, Erpressung und nackte Angst.

@Claudi
Mönsch Claudi das is ne Tour für Jedermann, also lockeres Tempo und Pausen. Der Altersschnitt wird auch sehr vielschichtig sein. Ich bin wenn sich nicht noch Änderungen ergeben als Hinterherfahrer eingeteilt. Also bestimmen das Tempo der Gruppe letzlich die am Schluß Strampelnden. Und immer an folgenden Spruch denken: *Da wo wir Radeln ist vorn und sind wir hinten, ist das vorn!* 

Die Feste Penzlin liegt sehr wohl auf einem Berge, dieser ist jedoch nicht viel höher als der, der bereits in Broda zu bezwingen ist, nur müsste man dazu in Penzlin den Aufstieg aus dem Burggraben wählen. Nur wäre das schon allein wegen der Streckenführung äußerst ungünstig. 

@Droppel
Aha, Ihr bibbert also lieber in eurer Stadt vor Angst. Na mit Eurem Ragazzi würdet Ihr auch für einige Unterhaltung sorgen.  

@Ackebua
Der Herr versucht also mit Erpressung Unentschlossenen zuzusetzen. - Weitermachen!!! -  Ich hoffe doch aber nicht, dass Ihr Eure verbale Drohung mit Taten (Nichtanreise) untersetzen werdet.


----------



## ClaudiLu (24. November 2002)

Wie dem auch sei. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad. Und noch ist nicht aller Tage abend. Ich bekomm hier ziemlich viel Druck. Ihr fahrt alle schon jahrelang und intensiv. Und ich? Ich will mich nicht wiederholen - siehe oben. Ja heißt ja. Nein heißt nein. Vielleicht heißt vielleicht. Sagt mir den Treffpunkt und ihr werdet sehen, wie ich mich entscheide. ja vielleicht kommt sporttechnisch auch zeimlich viel auf mich zu und ich hab privat viel an den Hacken. Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas verschüchtert, weil da so eine männliche Lawine von Sportlichkeit in eurer Menge, di ich nicht kenne, auf mich zurollt. Ist ein bisschen viel für mich. Und alles zusammen genommen fühl ich mich einfach überfordert. ich möchte mich nicht gedrängt sehen und vor längerer Zeit hab ich mir geschworen, ich mache nur noch, was ich will. Früher hab ich immer nur gemacht, was andere erwartet haben. Damit hab ich abgeschlossen. Die Ziele, die höher liegen, mache ich nur, wenn ich es mir zutraue. So und ich weiß es halt nicht. das möchte ich frisch und ausgeruht entscheiden. Bitte versteht mich, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. November 2002)

Morsche Claudi,

wir wollten Dich doch net unter Druck setzen, nur ein wenig Interesse wecken. Überlegs Dir halt  und wir werden dann ja sehen ob Du erscheinst.

Treffpunkt: Wassersportzentrum
Datum: 01.12.02
Zeit: 09:00 Uhr
Anmeldungen möglichst bis 8:45 Uhr

mehr Info's: Advent Rad Tour


----------



## ClaudiLu (24. November 2002)

Ja, ich weiß. Ich bin manchmal schwierig. Tut mir wirklich leid. Ich hab so meine Erfahrungen. Sorry. Ganz klar, ihr könnt nix dafür. Sag mal, ich hab davon in der Zeitung gelesen. Kann das sein? Ich dachte, ihr trefft euch privat. Wie kam es dazu? ich dachte Treff ist 11 Uhr, wie das letzte Mal. 9.00 Uhr ist doch wohl echt der Horror. Uff. ich muß nachdenken. Schaun wir mal...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. November 2002)

Jupp, im Blitz war ein Artikel dazu. Ne das is ne richtige Tour mit Programm und veranstaltet vom MTB Racing Team des SV Turbine Neubrandenburg. 9:00 Uhr is doch ok. Aba 11:00 Uhr??? War letztes Jahr net dabei, oda meintest du die Trainingszeiten sonst? Die sind aba samstags 1000.


----------



## ClaudiLu (24. November 2002)

Nee die Tour vom letzten Jahr mein ich nicht. Sondern die Jungs hier und Du. Ihr wolltet euch doch vor kurzem schon mal treffen, aber da ist es ins Wasser gefallen, weil die Berliner oder brandenburger zu ner Party wollten. Und der treff war hier am Bahnhof, 11 Uhr. So weit ich weiß.
9 Uhr ist schon sehr früh. Wenn ich vorher zur ner Sportlerparty bin und ich da ziemlich früh am Sonntag nach Hause komme.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (25. November 2002)

Na dass passt doch gut, wenn de erst früh vonner Party kommst. Da kannst Dich gleich aufs Radl schwingen und brauchst die Zeit nich mit Schlaf vertun.   

Aso die Geschichte meintest Du. Hatte ich schon verdrängt bzw. die Alzheimer hat mal wieda ihren Tribut gezollt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (25. November 2002)

Na mal sehen. Wo ist das wassersportzentrum?
Im Moment macht sich gerade eine Erkältung breit.
ich bin begeistert. Widerwillig laß ich das Radl stehen.
In meiner family grassierte gerade Angina. Klasse. Ich bin die letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (25. November 2002)

Morsche,

na da wollen mer mal nich das schlimmste hoffen. So und das Wassersportzentrum is an unserm kleinen Yachthafen:







Da is anner Ecke auch sone Kneipe, im Sommer stand unten am Weg auch imma ne Bude und einige Wohnmobile vorm Gebäude. 

Gruß ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (26. November 2002)

Augustastraße? Ist das am Augustabad irgendwo in der Nähe?
Also du hast nicht stark genug gehofft. Ich liege flach mit Angina. Sch... Ein Kollege hört in dieser Woche auf und den sehe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.
Aber vielleicht schaff ich es bis Sonntag, bis SAmstag eigentlich, dn zur Sportlerparty will ich ja auch.
Hab gehört, Tietz hat einen Laden bei mir in der Nähe aufgemacht? Rostocker Straße? ich muß zur Durchsicht. Das ist so klasse. Denn zu Leffin will ich nicht und zu Wendt ist das immer so weit, wenn man ohne Rad wieder abhauen udn es später wieder abholen soll.
Muß ich mir einen Termin für die Durchsicht holen, was meinste?
Ich würd es Freitag Vormittag hinschaffen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. November 2002)

Hier ist ja auch seit 4 Tagen nix los, whats wrong boys? Jedenfalls hab ich mein rad schon bei ehemals M&B im schönen Radshop Tietz durchsichten lassen. Es ist im einwandfreien Zustand. Da fühlt man sich ja super aufgehoben. Meine Gänge sind wieder optimal eingestellt. Leffin hats einfach nicht drauf. Ich glaub, ich bleib dort in der Werkstatt. Das wird bestimmt den Zzzzzorro ganz arg freuen.


----------



## Ackebua (30. November 2002)

Also mich gibts noch, es gab nur nichts neues zu berichten. Trotzdem schöne Grüße aus dem überschwemmten Brandenburg!

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Dezember 2002)

Aber sonst haste dich auch immer sehen lassen und hast rumgefrotzelt. Hab jeden Tag geguckt - aber imma nix neues.


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Dezember 2002)

He Leutz, die Bilder von der Adventsradtour sind ganz gut geworden. Kann mi noch einer verklickern, wie ich hier Bilder reinstellen kann, die ich vom Compi hochladen möchte?  
 Sorry, bin ich in dieser Richtung etwas unwissend.


----------



## mischiflix (1. Dezember 2002)

@ClaudiLu
ja, also bilder sind ja immer ne schöne sache, also ich weiss davon das man die als anhang direkt vom pc hochladen kann, dann aber nur jedes einzeln, 
tscha, bis dahin und nich weiter reicht mein technisches verständnis, zumindest gegenüber computern
achso, eine bessere wahl des fahrradladens hättest du garnich treffen können
na denn


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Dezember 2002)

Wie meinst du das? Als Anhang von e-mails kenne ich das nur. Aber nicht als Anhang von POsts. 
Ähm, Du bist der mit der Videokamera und den langen Haaren. Oder? Ich muß nach mal zu Tietz Rostocker Straße und dem mutigen Showtrailer. Meine Gänge. Heute bei der Heimfahrt haben die shcon wieder gemault. Er kriegt das schon hin.


----------



## Artist (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi ClaudiLu,

also die Fotos von der Adventradtour kannst du ins Netz stellen, in dem du ein neues Fotoalbum erstellst. Ganz oben unter dem IBC - Pic findest du den Button Fotoalbum, einfach anklicken. 

Dann wählst du die Kategorie aus, in welche das Album gesteckt werden soll ( am besten unter Kategorie Bilder-Bilder ). Du klickst auf den Button Bilder-Bilder und kannst jetzt oben rechts ein neues Unteralbum erstellen.

Jetzt folgst du nur den Anweisungen die da stehen und dann müsste eigentlich alles glatt gehn.


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Dezember 2002)

Danke für deinen Tip. Warst du eigentlich auch dort?
Ja das mit dem Fotoalbum hab ich alles gefunden und auch schon den Namen ADVENTSTOUR NEUBRANDENBURG 2002 vergeben. Jedoch konnte ich noch keine Bilder hochladen. Ich krieg immer die Info "DISMISS". Also das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich würde immer erst ein Bild hochladen. Die haben aber einen Umfang von 61 kB. Vielleicht zuviel? Vielleicht probier ichs heute Nacht noch ma. Hab diese Woche Spätschicht und komm erst wieder gegen 23 Uhr ins Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artist (2. Dezember 2002)

Jupp,

war auch dabei, sozusagen als Führungsfahrer, der in der Retro-Scott-Uniform . 
Ja das mit den Fotos is schon ne Sache. Ich denke du musst jedes Fotos einzeln hochladen, denn oben is ja ein Button für neues Foto hinzufügen.
 An der Grösse der Pic´s kanns auf gar keinen Fall liegen, denn bis 80 kb ist alles noch gut webtauglich. Wenn du dir die Mühe machen willst, kannst du natürlich mit irgendeinem Grafikprogramm die Dateigrösse minimieren.
Zwei Fehlermöglichkeiten fallen mir ein. Einmal könntest du ein falsches Format verwendet haben (gängige Formate sind jpg, gif) oder du wolltest alle Pic´s auf einmal hochladen, dann war die Dateigrösse zu groß.
Man, normalerweiser fass ich mich sonst immer kürzer. 

Asooo, woran konnte man dich erkennen??

Gruss Artist.


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Jupp,
> 
> war auch dabei, sozusagen als Führungsfahrer, der in der Retro-Scott-Uniform .
> ...



Warst du bei dem Gruppenfoto dabei? Ich hatte ein knallorangene Jacke an und eine Schwarze Mütze auf. Ich fahre ein Checker Pic. Ähm Scott-Uniform sagt mir nix. Sorry. Wie hattest du die Haare, Brille oder Bart? Welches Alter ungefähr? Hoffentlich denkst du nicht, ich bin oberflächlich (nur auf Äußerlichkeiten bedacht), aber so was prägt sich bei mir immer eher ab, also fast alles, was sich im Gesicht abspielt.
Hattest du  was El, Ackerbua oder Zzzzzorro zu tun?
Ja, also erst hab ichs tatsächlich mit allen Bildern versucht, dann aber mit einem einzelnen und das klappte auch nicht. ALso das Bild ist unerarbeitet von der Digitalkamera gezogen, das sind garantiert keine jpg oder gif. Mist. Und Ahnung hab ich von Grfikprogrammen wie das Schwein vom Uhrwerk. Hm. Ich muß drüber nachdenken.
So, muß in einer Stunde zum Dienst und kann dir höchsten 23 Uhr wieder antworten. Machs gut. Bis danni!


----------



## Rabbit (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ich würde immer erst ein Bild hochladen. Die haben aber einen Umfang von 61 kB. Vielleicht zuviel? Vielleicht probier ichs heute Nacht noch ma. Hab diese Woche Spätschicht und komm erst wieder gegen 23 Uhr ins Netz. *


Hallo ClaudiLu!

Du kannst auch alle Photos zunächst mit einem sog. Packprogramm (wie z.B. WinZIP, WinACE, PKZIP ...) in eine Datei im ZIP-Format zusammenpacken, wobei die einzelnen Fotos natürlich in den unterstützten Formaten vorliegen müssen.
So brauchst Du dann nur dieses eine ZIP hochladen.

Andernfalls kannst Du in dem entsprechendem Feld bis zu max. 10 Fotos in einem Arbeitsgang hochladen lassen! Einfach nur in dem entsprechendem Drop-Down-Feld die "10" auswählen und über die BROWSE-Buttons dann die gewünschten Fotos bzw. Dateinamen hinzufügen.

Hier ein Link zu Toms ursprünglicher Ankündigung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t18216.html

BTW: to dismiss = entlassen; aufgeben

Und im Falle des Fotoalbums ist m.E. das "Entlassen" gemeint (der Vorgang des Hochladens wurde abgeschlossen und kann jetzt "entlassen" werden). Zumindest war diese Meldung auch bei meinen Hochladeversuchen immer die Letzte und die Bilder waren dann da!
(Wer hat eigentlich das eine Foto dort schon hochgeladen?) 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> ALso das Bild ist unerarbeitet von der Digitalkamera gezogen, das sind garantiert keine jpg oder gif. Mist. Und Ahnung hab ich von Grfikprogrammen wie das Schwein vom Uhrwerk.*


ALso, das gängiste Format, welches auch DigiCams nutzen ist eigentlich JPEG bzw. JPG! Meine Kamera z.B. legt die Bilder bei der Übertragung auch in diesem Format ab!
Sicher kann man teilweise auch andere Format einstellen z.B. für den MAC, aber ich denke mal das wird bei dir nicht der fall sein.

Du kannst das Format der Bilder aber an der Dateiendung erkennen. Die sollte lauten *.JPG bzw. *.JPEG. Allerdings wird dir vermutlich die Endung nicht angezeigt weil die Endungen für "bekannte" Dateitypen ab - und da muß ich jetzt vielleicht Lügen - Win98SE nach der Installation zunächst ausgeblendet sind. Dies kannst Du ändern indem Du in einem beliebigen Explorerfenster unter Extras (Tools) - Optionen - Ansicht das Häckchen "Dateinamenerweiterung bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" (oder so ähnlich) deaktivierst.

So, und nun hoffe ich da bald ein paar Fotos von eurem 1.Advent-Event sehen zu können!

Gruß aus HH,
Harry


----------



## ZZZZZorro (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> * Ähm Scott-Uniform sagt mir nix. Sorry. Wie hattest du die Haare, Brille oder Bart? Welches Alter ungefähr? *



Hi Claudi,

Alter und Aussehen kannst Du seinem Avatar entnehmen. Die Haare waren natürlich nich so zerzaust, weil er hatte doch nen Helm uff.  Den Stumpen hatta aba immer dabei.   (oh oh das gibt Haue vom Artist  )

Nene hab heut ein paar Bilder ins Fotoalbum gebastelt. War mein erster Versuch und mit den Texten binsch auch noch nich fertig. Naja jedenfalls is da ein Bild unter dem der Name Artist steht. 

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Dezember 2002)

He Rabbit, ich habs endlich geschafft. Supi, daß ich dich hatte zur moralischen Unterstützung. Kannst ja mal gucken gehen. Sind ganz gute bei. Zzzzzorro hat auch schon welche reingestellt.
@Zzzzzorro, du nimmst ja den armen Artist hopps. Böser Mann. Aber ich hoff, er bekommt sein Gebiß bald wieder.  *lol* Trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht, wer er ist.


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *He Rabbit, ich habs endlich geschafft. Supi, daß ich dich hatte zur moralischen Unterstützung. Kannst ja mal gucken gehen. Sind ganz gute bei. Zzzzzorro hat auch schon welche reingestellt.
> *


Na prima! Da werde ich doch gleich mal schauen was sich in unserem Nachbarland am 1. Advent so getan hat


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Dezember 2002)

Und was sagste? Sieht doch enorm aus oder?


----------



## Artist (3. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

he ZZZZorro besser hätte ich mich selber auch nicht beschreiben können. 
@ ClaudiLu: So, jetzt weiss ich wer du bist, hab ein Pic mit dir drauf entdeckt, das hat Jockel ins Net gestellt. Knallorange Gore Bike Wear Jacke, man dass hätte mir doch auffallen müssen . 
Zu meiner Wenigkeit hat ZZZzorro ja schon paar Angaben gemacht, aber hier ma ne Kurzbeschreibung nach deinem Fragemuster: Haare: blond, aber unterm Helm nich zu sehn, Brille: ja, silber mit orangen Gläsern, nur beim biken, Bart: hab ich, aber eher unscheinbar*hi hi*, Alter: hmm, da muss ich überlegen, 26.
Nein ich bin nicht mit aufm Gruppenbild.
Hilft dir glaub ich auch nicht viel weiter, oder?? Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf ner gemütlichen Ausfahrt.
Cool, dass das mit den Fotos geklappt hat .

Gruss Artist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Hallo,
> 
> he ZZZZorro besser hätte ich mich selber auch nicht beschreiben können.
> ...


Nee, also deine Angaben helfen mir nicht. Hm. Naja, wenn wir usn mal treffen, im Rudel oder so, dann gib ein Zeichen. Du weißt ja jetzt, wie ich aussehe. SAg ma, wo hast du das Foto von mir gesehen? Ich weiß nicht, wo Jockel es abgeschmissen hat. jedenfalls nicht in unser Album "Adventstour 2002 Neubrandenburg".


----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Dezember 2002)

hier is unser Artist, gefolgt vom ESK







Die Bilder von Jockel findest Du im Regionalforum Berlin und Umgebung.


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Dezember 2002)

Danke für den Tip. Wie war der Ride? Hat sich der Km-Zähler wieder eingekriegt?


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Dezember 2002)

Ähm, war gerade nachschauen. Entweder es liegt an meinen Augen -> weil zu müde, ich finde da nix. Sorry. Kannste mir nicht den Link schicken?


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ähm, war gerade nachschauen. Entweder es liegt an meinen Augen -> weil zu müde, ich finde da nix. Sorry. Kannste mir nicht den Link schicken? *


Kurz vorm Absprung hab ichs doch noch gefunden. Hat sich also erledigt. Bis bald!


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2002)

muss ja der artist sein  erkennbar an der kompletten scott uniform!!! und er wird vom ESK nicht verfolgt sondern vorm ESK hergescheucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Dezember 2002)

Nana EL, nach scheuchen sieht das nu nich aus auch wenn Jockel schon einen äußerst bedenklichen Blick aufgelegt hat.  Die Hose, die unser Artist anträgt, is aber eine original Checker Pig-Büchse. Leicht erkennbar am Schriftzug und am krassen Schweinekopf.

Jupp Claudi, ein wenig basteln, draufrumtrommeln und gut zureden hat dem Tempo-Dingens wieder Leben eingehaucht.


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Dezember 2002)

Ne Checker-Pig-Büchs. Ich werd verrückt.
Mal was anderes:

Wens interessiert oder einfach zum weitersagen. Habe ein Frauen-Forum aufgemacht im Ordner Bike- und Singletreff.
Hier der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37242 

Bye! ClaudiLu


----------



## mischiflix (4. Dezember 2002)

weiterhin ist auch das, zwar nicht auf dem foto erkennbare, loch im frontbereich dieser hose, über das es schon verschiedenste witze gab. 
aso, darf ich auch ins frauen-forum? 
nagut, also, ich bin dafür das wir in der weihnachstszeit(also nach dem fest) doch mal eine gemeinsame tour machen könnten.
also, machts ma guddi, ich werd bis dahin mal sehen, ob ich nich bis dann schon eine neue antribseinheit am bike und kann dann wieder antreten.


----------



## Droppel (4. Dezember 2002)

Wenns denn noch mal klappen sollte mit einer gemeinsamen Tuor würde auch meine Streitmacht kommen wollen.

Allerdings gibts hier zu beachten, dass Rostock und Umgebung von uns genug erzogen worden ist und wir höchstwahrscheinlich Mitte des nächsten Jahres nach Flensburg ziehen werden, wo die bäuerlichen S-Holsteiner und die Dänen einer Hirnwäsche und Knechtung unterzogen werden.


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Dezember 2002)

Herr DroppEL.

Sie verlassen das sinkende Schiff? Ihre Ausdrucksweise war ziemlich konfuzios. Meine Wenigkeit hat nichts dergleichen verstanden, was Ihr meintet kund zu tun.

Gegen eine gemeinsame Tour hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Jedoch hab ich gehört, daß sich alle ausm Forum einig waren, im Januar noch mal auf Tour zu gehen. Ich will hoffen, daß ich dann fit bin. So geht das nich weiter.


----------



## Carbonator (5. Dezember 2002)

Da ich ja auch zu den Steppenwölfen des Turbine-Biene Flitzers gegöre und aus Neu (gold)brand denburg komme werd ich natürlich alles daran setzen eine Tour mit allem und jedem mitzumachen.

Auf sowas steh ich nunma...
Also ich hoffe man wird sich einig     und kommt zueinander in Form einer Tour .

Also ich komm denn dann mit...
Falls ihr net wisst wer ich bin : Ich bin Carbonator natürlich ohne Carbonteile aber mit sehr viel Witz unter der Haube und ich gehöre zu ZU GEFÄHRLICH .

So dann schönen Gruss ans ESK und -----
----->    Brecht die RAhmen sauber und glatt bis die FArbe wird zu matt!!!


Tschösen

 
rost:


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du  ZU GEFÄHRLICH kennst, dann grüß ihn mal lieb von mir. Ich traf ihn heute und er half mir sogleich bei meiner Kette, ehe ich mir die Finger schmutzig machen konnte. Das war ganz toll von ihm, so konnte ich sogleich weiterbrausen.
Würd auch gern an einer Tour starten, nur muß mal einer den Startschuß geben. DAnn brauchen wir noch ein Strecke und noch ein paar leute. Nicht nur 3 Hanseln.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Dezember 2002)

Tja, man nennt uns auch die gelben Engel.  

@carbonator
Da haste dich ja mal wieder mim Text übertroffen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (6. Dezember 2002)

Jaja, von wegen gelbe Engel. Aber mich nennt man auch den Silberblitz.


----------



## mischiflix (6. Dezember 2002)

also, erstma eins, damit man hier nix falsch versteht, ich gehöhr nich zu carbonaton, wo käme ich denn da hin? 
naja, er gehört zu mir, wie main name an der tür... 
eins noch zum klarstellen: ich kann kein silberner, gelber oder sonst ein engel sein, ich hab ja gar nix gelbet angehabt, hm dazu noch auf einem der 2 schwarzen rösser unterwegs gewesen, hmmmm, meine anderen bikes sind doch rot, silber und verrostet(die 3 anderen), tscha, und meine gelbe jacke hattsch doch auch nich an, und das gfelbe trikot, das ich unterhatte war auch nich zu sehn
fazit: komisch!
so, gut, ich werd ma wieder mein kleines schwarzes schnappen und ordentlich ausführen, wahrscheinlich innen wald, und da werd ichs dann verführen.

aso, nochma @carbominator:soviel  , da wird man ja schon vom lesen ganz bedüdelt  
so nu frag ich hier ma an wie des mit nem gemeinsamen nightride aussieht, hab denn evt. so 1-2 lampen über, dürften zwischen 20-35W haben, ma schaun
also macht nen vorschlag und sonst machts gut
nich zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Dezember 2002)

@zu gefährlich
na is doch ganz einfach die Bezeichnung Gelber Engel habe ich gewählt, weil die Jungs vom ADAC die den Autofahrern helfen, wenn wat kaputt is ja so genannt werden. Ich schleppe ja auch imma so ville Zeugs mit mir rum, dass ich mancher/manchem schon bei antriebstechnischen Probs helfen konnte.

Das mim Nightride sollten wir ma hinbekommen. 
Aba bei mir jibbet doch nie nich:  

@Claudi
Mein Tourvorschlag: Sonntag Start 0800 Müritzümrundung, Start/Ziel NB; somit 155 km    Ne ne is schon klar, kriegen wir mal hin.


----------



## Rabbit (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> Allerdings gibts hier zu beachten ... und wir höchstwahrscheinlich Mitte des nächsten Jahres nach Flensburg ziehen werden, wo die bäuerlichen S-Holsteiner und die Dänen einer Hirnwäsche und Knechtung unterzogen werden. *


Aha, ein neuer Rekrut und Kanonenfutter für den Norden.

Schön zu hören, Soldat DroppEL, daß sie sich im nächsten Jahr meinem Kommando unterstellen wollen . Als Aussenposten HH des ESK mit Wohnsitz in der schönen Schloßstadt Ahrensburg, welche bekanntlich schon in S-Holstein liegt kommt mir diese Hilfe gerade recht. Somit hätten wir eine schöne Verteidigungslinie entlang der Ostsee gegen die barbarischen  skandinavischen Völker (Rabbit in HH, madbull in Timmendorfer Strand und Droppel dann in FL).

Vielleicht trifft man sich dann ja mal bei madbull zur "Ostseetour" 

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## Carbonator (6. Dezember 2002)

Ja ja schon [email protected] . Weiß schon watt de meimnst mitm Text aba is ja nu uch egal.

Auf jeden Fall werd ich dem `Ich bin ZU GEFÄHRLICH` ma grüß[email protected] aba der is sicherlich schon wieda ma na...   !!!!

  Aba najut ich glaube das mit ner Toru wurde schon ma angesprochen , vielleicht Ziel des Treffs bei Fürstenberg aber ich weiß ja net watt und wie nu aba das bekommen wir auch noch irgendwann hin.

Jut ich werd auch nocj ein   oder   ...

Aba mehr net.
Ich verabschieb mich dann mal und noch viel Spaß bei dem was euch Spaß macht...

rost:


----------



## ClaudiLu (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *@zu gefährlich
> [email protected]
> Mein Tourvorschlag: Sonntag Start 0800 Müritzümrundung, Start/Ziel NB; somit 155 km    Ne ne is schon klar, kriegen wir mal hin. *



Jaja, der Zzzzzorro. Haste einen großen Rucksack. Dann komm ich gern mit. Du  fährst, ich schlafe, im Rucksack versteht sich, an deinem Rücken.
Wenn das nicht geht, komm ich aber nur mit, wenn wir die Tour zweimal am Sonntag machen. 1x vormittags und 1x nachmittags


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Dezember 2002)

@carbonator
ick wer noch plemm plemm bei deine texte.   


@Droppel
Na da bin ich ja mal auf Eure Antwort gespannt, die ihr dem Rabbit zukommen lasst. Hier ein Diktator und Stadtfürst in SH heißt man Euch als einfachen Soldaten und Kanonenfutter willkommen.  

gruß vom zzzzzorro


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Jaja, der Zzzzzorro. Haste einen großen Rucksack. Dann komm ich gern mit. Du  fährst, ich schlafe, im Rucksack versteht sich, an deinem Rücken.*



Nix da, jeder strampelt für sich! 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wenn das nicht geht, komm ich aber nur mit, wenn wir die Tour zweimal am Sonntag machen. 1x vormittags und 1x nachmittags  *



Alles klar, als Training für die Vaetternrundan 2003 isses so schlecht nicht.  Allerdings müssten wir für 2x dann schon 0600 starten.


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. Dezember 2002)

Also in 6 Stunden, da kann ich gleich wach bleiben.
Was ist dieses Vatt...dingsbums? Ein Wettkampf? Langstrecke? Der Ort hört sich nicht deutsch an. Holland?


----------



## mischiflix (7. Dezember 2002)

jaja
1. @ClaudiLu: vätterndingsdabumsdaholladidiho iss wirklich ein langstreckenrennen, das geht über 300km (hilfe!) und da kann wer will ohne pause durchfahrn, also halt wer n bissl mall ist halt, naja, aber das ist kein etappenrennen, also wird die strecke in naja so 5h durchgefahrn  
2. @ Zzzzzorro: ich muss dir recht geben, bei den texten vom carbonator brauch man ja fast nen dollen-mätscher
3. @carobator: woher weisst du das mit dem ?hm, aber stimmt, ich war ja grad mit dem hinterherfahrer im collos und hab da die tiehm-ehre verteidigt


also meine damen und herren, hiermit verabschiede ich mich mit einem: also, naja, JO

machts besser und lasst die rahmen heile


----------



## mischiflix (7. Dezember 2002)

ich bin doch immer so vergesslich:

@Zzzzzorro: also die müritz-rund die wir letztes?!? jahr bei der   adfc -tour gefahren sind, soweit ich mich erinnern kann warste ja auch dabei und wir sind fast die ganze strecke zusammen gefahrn(oder irre ich nun wieder?) berug doch 160km und da hätte ich bestimmt nicht 2 von geschafft

nochma gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *ich bin doch immer so vergesslich:
> 
> @Zzzzzorro: also die müritz-rund die wir letztes?!? jahr bei der   adfc -tour gefahren sind, soweit ich mich erinnern kann warste ja auch dabei und wir sind fast die ganze strecke zusammen gefahrn(oder irre ich nun wieder?) berug doch 160km und da hätte ich bestimmt nicht 2 von geschafft*



Da haste recht, das waren a bisserl mehr. Dies Jahr bin ich die in Vorbereitung auffe Vaettern ein paar mal gefahren sind umme 160 km, man kann die Strecke aber auch auf nen 185 km Ritt ausweiten, wenn man den Abzweig verpasst und dann wieder nach Waren weiterradeln muss, weil de durch die Schutzzonen des Müritznationalparks nicht durch darfst. Jo da sind wir doch zu viert (ach ne da war ja noch die eine vom ADFC dabei, die die Karte dabei hatte) bei Ankershagen den etwas spannenderen Weg geradelt. Hast Du Dich da nich ...?   Ansonsten war die Tour doch ganz lustig, wenigstens nich son Chaos wie dies Jahr. Da waren wir obwohl wir nachem Streckenplan gefahren sind, plötzlich nur noch zu zweit in Feldberg.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Also in 6 Stunden, da kann ich gleich wach bleiben.
> Was ist dieses Vatt...dingsbums? Ein Wettkampf? Langstrecke? Der Ort hört sich nicht deutsch an. Holland? *



zu gefährlich hat ja nu schon a bissel was geschrieben, aba die Vaetternrundan ist nicht in Holland, ohne die wir ja zur WM gefahren sind, nein vielmehr strampelt man um den zweitgrößten Binnensee Schwedens, eben den Vaetternsee. da bekommste zu dem 300 km-Ritt bei schönem Wetter (und das hatten wir dies Jahr während des wilden Pedalierens) ne Menge schönster schwedischer Landschaft zu sehen. Ich ärgere mich noch jetzt, das ich meinen Knipser nich mitgenommen habe. Naja egal.


----------



## Droppel (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Aha, ein neuer Rekrut und Kanonenfutter für den Norden.
> 
> ...




Mir scheint, dass Euch die Einsamkeit und Einfältigkeit der nordischen Stämme nicht gut bekommen ist, oder sollte Euer Hofnarr diese Depesche verfasst haben?

Kanonenfutter? Kommandounterstellung?

Herr Rabbit, ich bin ein freier, tapferer und hochangesehener Recke, der sich niemandem unterstellt, sondern Seite an Seite mit Gleichgesinnten für eine gute Sache reitet. So zum Beispiel das Brandschatzen in Neubrandoburg, wo ich jedoch wegen Uneinigkeit und Zerstrittenheit des ESK nicht teilnahm, da ich meine Truppen ins Winterlager endsandte.



Ich freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren, wenn wir in FL sind. Meine Kunigunde wäre natürlich mit von der Partie!

Das macht das Abschiednehmen von Rostock (wenn es denn so sein sollte) natürlich etwas leichter!

Auf bald,


Lars!


----------



## Droppel (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> [[email protected]
> Na da bin ich ja mal auf Eure Antwort gespannt, die ihr dem Rabbit zukommen lasst. Hier ein Diktator und Stadtfürst in SH heißt man Euch als einfachen Soldaten und Kanonenfutter willkommen.
> 
> gruß vom zzzzzorro [/B]




Nun ZZZZZorro, seht, ich bin nicht nur Kämpfer, Stadtfürst und das Ideal eines verteufelt gutaussehenden Kämpen, sonder auch Diplomat.

Sicher hat Herr Rabbit`s Hofnarr Teilhabe an den gesandten Zeilen. SO habe ich natürlich weder Groll noch Zorn gehegt, sondern mit Freude vernommen, dass auch im obersten Norden Hilfe für Kreuzzüge willkommen ist.

Daher ist es mir eine Freud, mit den 2 anderen Feldherren zu reiten.


Wann kommts denn nochmal zu einer Tour bei NB???? Hast Du schon eine Idee? Will Dir doch meine RAGAZZI und Active-Bikes zeigen!


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. Dezember 2002)

Was lesen meine trüben Augen für Kilometerangaben. 160 km? 300 km? Seit ihr etwa des Wahnsinns? Macht ihr auch mal was anderes als radeln? Steigt ihr auch mal ausm Sattel? DA kann ih echt nicht mithalten. Ihr fahrt echt diese Strecken. Aber beide, Zu Gefährlich und Zzzzzorro, wart ihr doch schon auf der Adventtour von 60-65 km ko. So etwas müßte euch dann ganz locker von der hand gehen. Also meine Hochachtung *eingeschüchtertguck* Da kann ich nicht mit gleich ziehen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Nun ZZZZZorro, seht, ich bin nicht nur Kämpfer, Stadtfürst und das Ideal eines verteufelt gutaussehenden Kämpen, sonder auch Diplomat.*


Nun denn wohlan, Knappe Droppel, begebet Euch in die Obhut der Elbfürsten. Da ist sicher für mich auch ein guter Handel um Euch zu machen, so wie ihr Eure Statur beschreibt. Für die Dukaten werde ich sicher einen neuen Statthalter in Rostock einsetzen, der dort wieder für Zucht und Ordnung sorgt.



> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Wann kommts denn nochmal zu einer Tour bei NB???? Hast Du schon eine Idee? Will Dir doch meine RAGAZZI und Active-Bikes zeigen!  *


Die Truppen des ESK haben verkündet, dass sie im Januar zu einem Manöver in Neobrandt sind, vielleicht könnte man das dann verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Herr Rabbit, ich bin ein freier, tapferer und hochangesehener Recke, der sich niemandem unterstellt, sondern Seite an Seite mit Gleichgesinnten für eine gute Sache reitet.*


Tja, da war mein Adjutant wohl etwas vorschnell und insbesondere nicht Wortgetreu bei der Überlieferung der Botschaft.
Klar sollte es heißen: Seite an Seite 

Damit Ihr euch ein Bild von dem neuen Einsatzgebiet und insbesondere auch von den Kameraden machen könnt möchte ich es nicht versäumen euch auf einige fototechnisch dokumentierten Einsätze unserer kleinen Truppe aufmerksam zu machen.
Wenn es euch beliebt, so seid willkommen in unseren Fotoalben zu blättern:

Ostseemanöver am Timmendorfer Strand - Oktober 2002
Einfall in Geesthacht im Osten von HH
und zu guter Letzt:
Die berühmt, berüchtigten Harburger Berge im Süden HH's

Und jetzt noch was zu diesem Thread: Ihr schickt euch an hier den längsten Thread im "Nordeutschen" zu erzeugen, weiter so, auf daß wir dem Berliner auf den Fersen bleiben 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Was lesen meine trüben Augen für Kilometerangaben. 160 km? 300 km? Seit ihr etwa des Wahnsinns? Macht ihr auch mal was anderes als radeln? Steigt ihr auch mal ausm Sattel? DA kann ih echt nicht mithalten. Ihr fahrt echt diese Strecken. Aber beide, Zu Gefährlich und Zzzzzorro, wart ihr doch schon auf der Adventtour von 60-65 km ko. So etwas müßte euch dann ganz locker von der hand gehen. Also meine Hochachtung *eingeschüchtertguck* Da kann ich nicht mit gleich ziehen. *



Tja im Laufe eines Jahres ist man nunmal nicht ständig auf dem gleichen Leistungsstand. Bei mir is beruflich bedingt das Radeln in den vergangenen Monaten etwas kürzer gekommen. Jetzt habe ich Urlaub und bike wieder täglich. Im Sommer war die Strecke der Adventstour (ohne die Waldpassage nach Pieversdorf) meine tägliche Abendrunde wenn ich nicht gerade Lust auf 2x Tollenseseeradweg hatte, den ich in Vorbereitung auf die Vaettern auch schonmal 4x am Stück gefahren bin.

Und natürlich steige ich auch mal ab vom Rad. Allerdings bin ich bikeinfiziert und nutze dafür gern jede freie Minute. Heut war ich bei den MINUS 6 GRAD auch wieder 4h unterwegs. 

Aso solche Distanzen zu fahren is wie vieles im Leben nur ne Frage der Übung bzw. des Trainings. Und man muss es mögen. Außerdem is ein 160 km-Ritt nach ein bissel Training auch keine Tour die den ganzen Tag andauert. Von daher is dann immer noch genügend Zeit für andere Unternehmungen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. Dezember 2002)

Ja klar versteh ich es, wie du das meinst. Es sollte ja auch nur ein Huldigung oder Bewunderung eurer Leistung sein. Ich würd auch gern mehr machen. Aber mit Gewalt erreicht man da gar nichts. Man muß sich schritt für Schritt steigern. Und ein Zeitfaktor spielt da auch noch eine Rolle. Wenn man Familie hat und in Schichten arbeitet, ist das nicht immer so einfach. Aber ich liebe meinen Sport und bin heute über eine Stunde mit unserem HUnd gejoggt. Morgen steig ich wiedr in den Sattel. So, dann gute Nacht und einen schönen Abend noch. Bis morsche.


----------



## mischiflix (8. Dezember 2002)

ba bin ich doch schon wieder da, naja
also 1. ich war vorhin mit dem hinterherfahrer zu nem kleinen nightride auf dem lindenberg, jedoch im endeffekt ohne lampe, die blieb im rucksack und dafür wurden n paar schicke  fotos gemacht, alles eher zufällig aber manches sehr witzig.
folgen noch in der gallerie

nochma zu claudi: ich kann ZZZZZorro da nur zustimmen, ich merke, dass meine form vom sommer jetzt doch nicht mehr da ist und wenn man dann bei der adventstour mit der camera vor und zurückradelt, dann iss das bei einer geschächten form doch etwas anstrengend
achso, ich muss sagen, ich bin letztes jahr das erste mal 160km am stück gefahren, war ohne jegliche erfahrung und equipment(naja, im vergleich zu heute) und hätte auch nie gedacht das ich das überstehe, doch ich leb ja noch, fazit: die ganze sache beginnt im kopf, man muss es erstmal wollen, dann versuchen und dann wird man süchtig, zB. kann ich seit ich jetz auf ne bank hüpfen kann, kaum noch an einer vorbeifahren ohne draufgewesen zu sein.
so, dann bleibt mir nur nochmal dich, claudi, wenn du morgen zeit hast zu einer tour einzuladen: 1400 treff bei tietz am blumenborn

guts nächtle

so, noch ein bild wie mir doch einfach einer den boden unter den rädern geklaut hat


----------



## Carbonator (8. Dezember 2002)

Also erstma @ZZZZZorro:

ich wusst ja datt du ne Menge Fährst alda aba nich gleich 4 mal um See...

Naja is denk ich ma trotzdem ne gute Vorbereitung auf die fette Tour am Vaetternsee.

Najut vollends Staunen begebe ich mich nun zum Tisch und werde mal endlich wieder was essen.

Vielleicht werd ich mich in dieser Kälte noch n bissel aufs Bike schwingen und den Frühlingsfit n bissel fahrn...

Also denn mal ein fröhlich-Wetter :...adios...


----------



## Droppel (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Nun denn wohlan, Knappe Droppel, begebet Euch in die Obhut der Elbfürsten. Da ist sicher für mich auch ein guter Handel um Euch zu machen, so wie ihr Eure Statur beschreibt. Für die Dukaten werde ich sicher einen neuen Statthalter in Rostock einsetzen, der dort wieder für Zucht und Ordnung sorgt*



Erneut scheint Euch der Frost ins Hirn gedrungen. Ihr wollt um mich handeln? ZZZZZorro, verwechselt unser Handeln nicht mit Eurem bäucherlichen Viehtausch.

Ein Nachfolger aus brandenburger Reihen für die Besetzung Rostocks ist schon auserkoren. Auch dürfte für Euch nichts rausspringen. Es ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Neobrandt fällt.

Schwelgt Euch nicht weiter in Phantasien und seht der wahren Welt ins Auge. Eure Zeit ist vorbei, schon bald wird ein Brandenburger Euren Donnerbalken nutzen.

Auf bald!


----------



## Droppel (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Tja, da war mein Adjutant wohl etwas vorschnell und insbesondere nicht Wortgetreu bei der Überlieferung der Botschaft.
> Klar sollte es heißen: Seite an Seite
> ...




Ich werde mit Lust darin blättern um mich und Burgfräulein Kunigunde auf schon bald bevorstehende Ausritte in der schönen, kargen Landschaft SH, einzustimmen.


Auf bald,


Lars


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> Erneut scheint Euch der Frost ins Hirn gedrungen. Ihr wollt um mich handeln? ZZZZZorro, verwechselt unser Handeln nicht mit Eurem bäucherlichen Viehtausch.
> ...



Na wartet Euch werde ich noch belehren!!! Es war dereinst üblich Soldaten an andere Fürsten für deren Schlachten reich an Verlusten von Mensch und Material zu verkaufen. So soll auch der Handel um Euch erfolgen. Ich bin gewillt dies so vorzunehmen. Gleichwohl ich Euch künftig aber lieber als tapferen Soldaten an meiner Seite streiten lassen würde. 

Aha nun ist es raus, derweil wir die Vorzüge einer Toilette nutzen, sch... der gemeine Brandenburger noch vom Donnerbalken.   Na und da wundert Ihr Euch, dass es mich nach einem neuen Statthalter Rostocks dünkt? Nein Manieren haben die Südvölker. tsetsetse


----------



## ClaudiLu (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> * fazit: die ganze sache beginnt im kopf, man muss es erstmal wollen, dann versuchen und dann wird man süchtig, zB. kann ich seit ich jetz auf ne bank hüpfen kann, kaum noch an einer vorbeifahren ohne draufgewesen zu sein.
> so, dann bleibt mir nur nochmal dich, claudi, wenn du morgen zeit *


Nun, ich will es ja. Aber wie ich, glaub ich, schon mal sagte, fahre ich seit diesem Sommer intensiv. Davor 10 Jahre gar nicht. Und ich finde es einfach Wahnsinn, wenn ich sonst 30-45 km fahre, gleich auf 160 km aufzustocken. Ich bin auch süchtig,sonst würde ich nicht täglich fahren, und manche auf Arbeit halten sich für bekloppt, mitm Fahrrad zur Arbeit zukommen und dann auch noch den Datzeberg hochzuhechten. Da sch... ich drauf, was diese Spießer denken. Aber übernehmen tu ich mich auch nicht. Ich taste mich jetzt erst mal an 60 km heran und dann gehts nach und nach weiter. ich denke, man sollte seine Leistung auch vertiefen und nichts übers KNie brechen. ich denke, ich löse mich langsam vom Anfänger, aber mit euch kann ich mich trotzdem nicht vergleichen, ohne mein Licht unterm Scheffel zu stellen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. Dezember 2002)

Na da biste auffem richtigen Weg, von uns hätte ohne Vorbereitung auch niemand nen zügig gefahrenen 160 km-Ritt überstanden. Nächstes Jahr sieht das bei dir sicher schon anders aus. Mitte Mai is zum Beispiel immer der ADFC-Marathon, meist sind das umme 160 km. Als erste Standortbestimmung is dat sicher nich so schlecht, weil die fahren ja immer recht durchschnittlich, d.h. um bei 10 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (8. Dezember 2002)

Wat, du meinst, ich soll im Mai erst ma diesen Marathon von 160 km fahren? Bow, puh... *amKopfkratz* heftig. Theoretisch würd ich aber nicht 10 Stunden brauchen. Derzeit fahre ich zwischen 22-25 km die Stunde. Im Sommer wird das dann noch schneller sein. Jetzt versuche ich erst ma noch nicht an meine Grenezn zu gehen. Weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das mit demMarathon mache. Ist der hieri n NB? Ich weiß aber, daß die Form eines Jahres im Winter zuvor gemacht wird. Auf jeden Fall werde ich die Tour zum Auftrakt in die Saison mitmachen. Im März fliegen wir nach Mallorca, um dort ein Radurlaub zu veranstalten. Wenn ich Urlaub kriege... Den muß ich am Anfang einreichen und wenn der bestätigt ist, dann buchen wir. Da dann ich täglich 60-80 km fahren.
Ich würd gern ma wissen, wielange ihr schon alle radelt und was euer so abspult am Tag/in der Woche?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. Dezember 2002)

Na wenn de das erste mal 160km fährst wirste sicher net so zügig reisen. Allerdings nach dem Radurlaub würdsch mer keine Sorgen machen.  

Ich fahre schon ein paar Jährchen, allerdings erst ab 95 auch Mountainbike, vorher ausschließlich Rennrad, von daher meine Langstreckeninfektion. Im Sommer bin ich bemüht zwischen 300 und 500 km die Woche mim MTB abzureißen. Jetzt isses a bisserl weniger, aba mit zusätzlichem Rollentraining wird das auch ne ordentliche Zahl.


----------



## eL (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Ich fahre schon ein paar Jährchen, allerdings erst ab 95 auch Mountainbike, vorher ausschließlich Rennrad, von daher meine Langstreckeninfektion. Im Sommer bin ich bemüht zwischen 300 und 500 km die Woche mim MTB abzureißen. Jetzt isses a bisserl weniger, aba mit zusätzlichem Rollentraining wird das auch ne ordentliche Zahl. *


isch habs gewusst   menis du hattest doch recht 

p.s. den versteht nich jeder is nen insider


----------



## ClaudiLu (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> * vorher ausschließlich Rennrad, von daher meine Langstreckeninfektion.  *


   Wieso hast du mir das noch nie erzählt, daß du vorher schon mal RR gefahren bist. Erzähl mir mehr aus der Zeit.
Und seit wann genau radelst du?
El, sei gegrüßt. Deinen Post versteh ich nicht. Aber erzähl mal mehr zu dir - siehe meinen vorletzten Post.


----------



## Carbonator (9. Dezember 2002)

Hai hai...

So erstma @ZZZZorro:

Da du die ADFC Tour angesprochen hast wusste ich gleich ...da will ich mit. Aber nu noch mal zu einigen Fragen.

 


                                   1. Was meinst du wie schnell wird dort gefahrn
                                   2.Wieviel Geld kostet dat
                                   3.Wie viele Personen nehmen daran teil

... schon ma om Voraus danke für die Informationen   

So ich werd dann ma weita .Also bis denn ma wieda.

Bai bai und ----->  +   = 

Mein PC =


----------



## mischiflix (9. Dezember 2002)

so, nu nachdem mein schöner text weg ist(sch**ß technik!) werd ich mich nochma kurz fassen


@ carbonitoni: mein gott, schon wieder versteh ich was du sagen willst beim ersten lesen, hab ich was verpasst?


weiter im text: also ich fahr seit ca. 6 jahren MTB, seit frühling diesen jahres ernsthaft, bei turbine, seit 2 wochen dual und nächstes jahr lizenz in der herrenklasse 
eigentlich fahr ich ja nur, wenn ich lust hab. je nach dem, wie doll ich lust hab, sind km-angaben auch sehr schwankend, im sommer können das schon manchmal 300km die woche und mehr sein, je nach zeit und wie gesagt lust, im winter eher weniger, da ich dort immer eher kurze knackige strecken mit viel technischen passagen bevorzuge
grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich sowieso die kürzeren geländerite, bei denen es doch gern mal härter zur sache gehen darf(muss ja nich gleich n rahmenbruch sein, aber wenns passiert, wie mir nun schon 6 mal, passierts halt ). aber auch ne lange strecke iss doch was wünderschönes, so zählt für mich der diesjahrige seiffener marathon zu meinen schönsen bike erlebnissen, einfach nur 70km erzgebirge, knackige dh's und böse berge hoch, so soll es sein und so liebe ich es

achso, claudi, ich hätte doch letztes jahr auch nie gedacht dass ich die 160km von der adfc our lebend überstehe, vor allem nach dem schon von ZZZZZorro angedeutetem strurz nach den ersten 40km,am nächsten tag beim arzt stellte sich dan heraus muskelprennung, hm, also ich konnt noch wunderbar weiterfahren!!?!!tscha, so iss das, das tempo bei der tour letztes jahr lag vorne so bei 27-30km/h aber durch pausen alle 5-20km ging das wunderbar, mensch ich war doch so jung und so blind, heute würd icjh mich nie wieder auf sowas einlassen   

najuddi, geht ma noch schön die klirrende kälte und die klare luft genießen, ich werd noch was für die schule machen 

so, noch ein bild von der adfc tour dieses jahr bei einer pause nach meinen legändären 2 platten innerhalb von 5km, beide latexschläuche durch, hm, war das wohl ein zeichen?!?!


----------



## Artist (9. Dezember 2002)

he, he, war doch damals ein wunderschöner Aufholtrip, auch wenns manchmal durch die Tiefen der mecklenburgischen Torflandschaften ging . 
Hätten wir dich damals alleingelassen, auweia.  Aber wir haben ja dann nach rund 120 km uns doch wieder nach ganz vorne gearbeitet, und das lag nicht nur an der verkürzten 4 minütigen Pizzapause .

Herrenlizenzklasse, hört sich so *huuuiiie* an. Da will ich auch mal hin  .

Bei der nächsten ADFC-Tour nehm ich mir erst ma ne Karte mit. Und zu gefährlich die Cam . Sozusagen als Vorsichtsmaßnahme und Beweismittel für die dann folgenden Plattfüsse kurz nacheinander ( hoffentlich nicht ). Sollte uns das Schicksal ereilen, dann machen wir diesaml ein richtig Ruhigen und kehren in diverse Schankhäuser ein, um zu    . 
Gut, gut bis zum nächsten....

Gruss Artist


----------



## mischiflix (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *...
> Herrenlizenzklasse, hört sich so *huuuiiie* an. Da will ich auch mal hin  .
> ...
> Gruss Artist *



hm, naja, sollt ja nich so *huuuiiie* klingen, wollt doch nur solchen fahrern wie dir meinen grossen respekt erweisen
mehr nich, bäh!


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Dezember 2002)

Wie? Bei Marathons werden Pausen gemacht? Wie richtig mit anhalten? Alle 5-20 km? Ganz schön breite Angabe, naja, ist ja auch nur pauschal gesagt. ich werd sehen, wenn ich von Mallorca zurückkomm. Im Moment kann ich mir noch keinen Marathon vorstellen. Aber trotzdem bin ich mit Leib und Seele dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (9. Dezember 2002)

@Claudilu : ich denke ma das das schon klappen wird mit der Tour bei dir. Schau ma bei der Adventstour haste auch gut durchgehalten oder??

 
Und wenns da Pausen gibt is die Sache halb so schlimm sollt ja net gleich erster werden. Ausserdem is den Sommer oder sowatt und schon ganz anders und es macht sau viel mehr Spaß.

Also Kopf hoch und radeln gehn das lenkt ab beruhigt und weiß ich was noch...
 

Auf jeden Fall ich bike vielleicht jetz auch n halbes Jahr richtig seit dem der komische gefährliche mich gezwungen hat ma mitzumachen, nein nein hat er natürlich nich aba ich mus sagen:


 °°°°Biken is einfach nur geil!!!°°°°   

Najut bis denn ...


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Dezember 2002)

Danke für deinen Zuspruch. Find ich total süß. Aber bei der Adventstour war ich war nicht dabei. War krank. Mist. Hat mich echt geärgert. Auch weil Ines Estedt mit von der Partie war. Ja, klar, ich bike fürs Leben gern. Will mich jetzt 60 km herantasten. BIn sonst im Stück immer nur 40-45 km gefahren. Wenn alles klappt, fliege ich im März zum Mallorca-Rad-Urlaub. Weiß jemand, wieviel Grad dann dort sind?
Ist ne gute Vorbereitung, denke ich. Hoffe ich. Aber 300 km. Ughrrrr. Ist schon ganz heftig. Trotz der Pausen. Aber ich werd versuchen, meinen Kopf auszuschalten und mich nicht von dieser enorme Zahl, die komische Drei mit den 2 dicken Nullen beeindrucken oder kleinkriegen zu lassen.


----------



## Carbonator (9. Dezember 2002)

Logisch 300 km is jetz noch zu heftig für mich wie gesagt ich steh mehr auf schnelle kurze Distanzen aber mit hohem Kraftaufwand am besten im Wald irgenwo langbrettern bis die Suntour-Gabeln durchbrennen.

Aso sorry du warst also net bei der Tour ... haste echt was verpasst kamen nur positive Ergebnisse raus echt cool.

Naja ich denke ma mit 300 km hat noch Zeit ich würd mir auch voelleicht erst oder höchstens die ADFC Tour zutrauen aber jede Herausforderung reizt mich auf höhere Leistungen...

Naja mich hat man halt auch infiziert.
Trotzdem noch viel Spaß beim biken ...



 

Tschö tschö tschö...


----------



## mischiflix (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> 
> Ausserdem is den Sommer oder sowatt und schon ganz anders und es macht sau viel mehr Spaß.
> *


naja, wusst ichs doch-->BAHNHOF!


> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> Also Kopf hoch und radeln gehn das lenkt ab beruhigt und weiß ich was noch...
> 
> *


dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen, denn ich weiss nach einer tour ne mehr woran ich die ganze fahrt gedacht hab, sicherlich nicht die ganze zeit an die beste übersetzung am nächsten berg


> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ich bike vielleicht jetz auch n halbes Jahr richtig seit dem der komische gefährliche mich gezwungen hat ma mitzumachen,
> ...


braucht doch nich verheimlichen, dass ich derjenige welche war, der diese gräultat begangen hat dich zum biken zu bringen bzw. zurückzuholen

und dem 2. kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei ich lieber mit nich so viel  in der blutbahn fahre, das kann man doch danach noch machen


aso noch was, die 300 km von schweden traue ich mir glaub ich auch nich zu, zumal ich zur zeit der vätternrundan grad mündliche prüfungen hab und das somit sowieso flach fällt, aber vorgenommen hab ich mir das schon vor einiger zeit, naja iss ja auch noch zeit bis dahin und n bissl werd ich wohl auch noch radeln bis dahin(denk ich mal)

also machts ma guddi


----------



## Ackebua (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wenn alles klappt, fliege ich im März zum Mallorca-Rad-Urlaub. Weiß jemand, wieviel Grad dann dort sind?
> Ist ne gute Vorbereitung, denke ich. Hoffe ich. *



Heh Frau Lu, das ist ja ein Zufall. Ich bin nämlich auch in den ersten zwei Märzwochen auf Mallorca. Genau genommen wollte ich wie jedes Jahr wieder nach Paguera. Wo wirst Du dort sein? Und über welchen Veranstalter buchst Du? Da wir erst zu dritt sind, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mal woanders auf der Insel mein Trainingslager abzuhalten.
Übrigens sind da zu dieser Jahreszeit zwischen 17 und 24 Grad, also ideal zum "Kurz-Fahren"!
Gib mal Info,

Ackebua


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Dezember 2002)

HeHe Ihr habt Bilder vom ADFC-Marathon? Einfach genial Eure Pizza-Pause auffem Markt in Woldegk.



> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Bei der nächsten ADFC-Tour nehm ich mir erst ma ne Karte mit. Und zu gefährlich die Cam . Sozusagen als Vorsichtsmaßnahme und Beweismittel für die dann folgenden Plattfüsse kurz nacheinander ( hoffentlich nicht ). *



Na ich hoffe doch, dass die ADFC-Tour im nächsten Jahr auch nach dem Plan nachzuvollziehen is. Dies Jahr war dat das Chaos. Die Streckenführung war nach dem Handzettel kaum zu verfolgen. Und wenn man dann mal genau danach fuhr war man plötzlich zu zweit und fährt halsbrecherische Waldpassagen, wobei fast nicht nur ein Schaltwerk draufging. Ich sach nur ne zügige Abfahrt, die innem Graben endet, der durch Betonteile zugemüllt wurde.



> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Also Kopf hoch und radeln gehn das lenkt ab beruhigt und weiß ich was noch...*


Genau, es gibt nix besseres, als nach nem anstrengenden Arbeitstag ne fixe Runde zu drehen, danach isser Kopp wieder frei.

Na die Vaettern werden wir noch gemeinsam bestreiten, wenn nicht next year, dann eben a bisserl später.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (10. Dezember 2002)

@ZZZZZorro, natürlich gibt es bilder davon, woher sollte ich die denn sonst haben ?also, mal ne frage von mir(könnt man ja eigentlich ne umfrage draus machen) woran denkt man eigentlich beim biken? ich kann mich nie erinnern was ich die ganze zeit gemacht hab
@ackebua: und nun soll euch jemand glauben, dass eure reise auf diese sonnige insel im weiten süden, nur rein zufällig stattfindet, das ist doch eiskalte kalkulation! zufällig bucht ihr den selben flug und das selbe hotel, jaja, mit dem alten trick kommt ihr hier doch nich durch 

so, noch ein bild vom ende der diesjährigen adventstour vom fahrradcomputer:


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> Heh Frau Lu, das ist ja ein Zufall. Ich bin nämlich auch in den ersten zwei Märzwochen auf Mallorca. Genau genommen wollte ich wie jedes Jahr wieder nach Paguera. Wo wirst Du dort sein? Und über welchen Veranstalter buchst Du? Da wir erst zu dritt sind, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mal woanders auf der Insel mein Trainingslager abzuhalten.
> ...


Na du, schon ewig nix von dir gehört. Freu mich riesig. Also mir persönlich hat es der Fred Rompelberg angetan. www.fredrompelberg.com 
Man kann das über TUI oder Neckermann buchen. Aber wir wollten mal übers INternet buchen. Ich reise mit meiner Freundin Lydia an. 
In den letzten TOUR-Heften war enorm viel Werbung zu Mallorca-Rad-ferien. Ganz besonders viel im November-Heft. Sonst bestell es dir doch nach, falls du INteresse hast. Also da sind bestimmt 15-17 Hotels drin. MIt Freizeitgestaltung. Angebote. Trainer. Oberflächenbeschaffenheit. 
Das Problem ist, daß ich meinen Urlaub Ende des Jahres einreichen muß und Anfang des nächsten Jahres dann bescheid kriege, ob er bestätigt wird. DAnn kann ich erst buchen. Aber wenn wir uns sehen würden, das wäre total hip.
Freue mich auf deinen Post.


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Dezember 2002)

Kannst du auch evtl. Ende März?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *woran denkt man eigentlich beim biken? *



Treffe ich die gelbe Flasche oder nicht?


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Logisch 300 km is jetz noch zu heftig für mich wie gesagt ich steh mehr auf schnelle kurze Distanzen aber mit hohem Kraftaufwand am besten im Wald irgenwo langbrettern bis die Suntour-Gabeln durchbrennen.
> *



Also ich find 300 km auch heftig. Im Prinzip. Ich fahre 25-27 km/h. D. h. Für 100 km brauche ich 4 Stunden. Für 300 km 12 Stunden. Das ist doch wohl extrem oder? Fährt man da nach Karte? Wie ist die Strecke, also gehts da nur Querfeldein oder Straße, Wald- oder Feldwege? Bewegt sich das um Neubrandenburg. Oder ist Zieleinlauf POtsdam oder so? Wer verrät mir das mal?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> 
> Also ich find 300 km auch heftig. Im Prinzip. Ich fahre 25-27 km/h. D. h. Für 100 km brauche ich 4 Stunden. Für 300 km 12 Stunden. Das ist doch wohl extrem oder? Fährt man da nach Karte? Wie ist die Strecke, also gehts da nur Querfeldein oder Straße, Wald- oder Feldwege? Bewegt sich das um Neubrandenburg. Oder ist Zieleinlauf POtsdam oder so? Wer verrät mir das mal? *



na das is ja wie in dem Otto-Film wo "Die glorreichen Sieben" zu den "Die Moorleichen fliegen" werden.  Also die 300 km bezogen sich auf die Vaetternrundan in Schweden. Das ist eine reine Straßenveranstaltung. Von daher sinds gut 70 % Rennräder, die alle nas lang stehen und ihre Schläuche flicken, die übrigen Starter sind Mountainbiker und jede Menge Leute, die die Tour mit ganz normalen City-Stahlrössern abreißen. Wenn du 2000 startest haste gut 28 Stunden Zeit die 300 km hinter dich zu bringen. Ich bin mim Fully gefahren, 0214 los, eine Stunde im Dunkeln, also innen Tag hineingefahren und nach 109 km das erste mal angehalten. Bei über 15.000 Startern is das einfach nur ein irres Gefühl da mitzufahren. Und Rennradfahrern kannste dort bergauf mim MTB auch leicht das Entsetzen ins Gesicht zaubern, wenn de an Ihnen vorbeiziehst.


----------



## ClaudiLu (11. Dezember 2002)

Hm, nun bin ich über den Schweden-Marathon aufgeklärt. Wieso müssen sich MTBler und RRler immer so voreinander anstacheln und altaussehen lassen?
Und wie siehts mit dem Marathon vom ADFC hier bei Neubrandenburg aus? Den meinte ich mit den obigen Fragen. Ich denke, der soll auch 300 km betragen. Zu Gefährlich hat da irgndwas von Pizzapausen erzählt und in diesem Jahr hatte er zweimal einen Platten...


----------



## Artist (11. Dezember 2002)

also das mit den zwei Plattfüßen stimmt, aber 300 km, hm... hab ich da was verpasst?! Nein, die Radtour ( so die offizielle Beschreibung, da es ja kein Rennen ist) war rund 190 km lang. Für den ein oder anderen ein bissel mehr oder weniger . Start/ Ziel NB. Und das mit den vielen Pausen sollte doch eine Motivationsspritze sein. 
Ich glaube 3 o. 4 offizielle Pausen gab es. Eine Pause war in Woldeck auf´m Mark, da haben sich so einige auf Grund von Hungerattacken mal so eben im naheliegenden Italiener nen richtig schön belegten Teig bestellt  .

@ zu gefährlich: kannst ja mal noch paar Bildchen zeigen , wenn du hast, mal so zur besseren Veranschaulichung.
Übrigens, richtig schön mit dem neuen Unterforum 

Gruss Artist.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Dezember 2002)

So erstma ein frisches MOIN MOIN *gähn* vom letzten Urlaubstag.



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wieso müssen sich MTBler und RRler immer so voreinander anstacheln und altaussehen lassen?*


Warum auch nicht? Naja, weil es Spaß macht. Bergab haste mim MTB keine Chance, bergauf sieht das eben schonma anders aus.  



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Und wie siehts mit dem Marathon vom ADFC hier bei Neubrandenburg aus? Den meinte ich mit den obigen Fragen. Ich denke, der soll auch 300 km betragen. *


Siehste das meinte ich mit den fliegenden Moorleichen. Naja egal, bei mir warens 178 km. Wer mehr hatte is wohl nochn paar Runden durchen Kulturpark gefahren.   Und Pausen waren es mündestens 4. 

Aso das is kein Unterforum, sondern ein Thread/Beitrag im lokalen Bikeforum Norddeutschland.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (11. Dezember 2002)

178 km? Das geht doch... Und fährt man da nach karte oder gibts da Streckenposten oder wie ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Aso das is kein Unterforum, sondern ein Thread/Beitrag im lokalen Bikeforum Norddeutschland.
> 
> Gruß vom ZZZZZorro *



du sach nochma, dass ich mich mädchenhaft habe, du darfst das nich, da du ja keine langen haare MEHR hast, also ist das wohl mir vorbehalten 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLU _
> *
> 
> 178 km? Das geht doch... Und fährt man da nach karte oder gibts da Streckenposten oder wie ist das?*



also, naja, dass iss da sone sache wie beim lotto, man hat nen zettel, den man füf sein startgeld bekommt, und mit nem bissl glück gewinnt man den richtigen weg . Also, im ernst: man bekommt zu beginn nen kleinen zettel, wie wir ihn bei der adventstour auch gereicht habn, ahh *andenkopffass* da warst du ja nich dabei, also ein zettel mit den stationen der reise, nicht eingeschweisst, was da ganze nach dem ersten 50 kilometern doch problematisch macht, wenn man den aus dem trikot holt. wegposten hab ich keine gesehen und ausgeschildert war da auch nix, dafür fährt dann meist !EINER! vom adfc der die strecke zu kennen glaubt mit, der rest von denen iss sowieso hinten und hat auch keinen plan, so sind wir zB. von feldberg aus irgendnen weg gefahren mit dem adfcler an der spitze und der hat sich denn noch was ausgedacht, damit wir etwas schneller nach hause kommen, hatten da ja so um die 140-150km weg. aber da wird meist im geschlossenen verband gefahren und somit ist es kaum möglich sich zu verliehren . es sei denn man hat 2 platten innerhalb von 5 km (und nich in diesem jahr, das wär doch ma schön gewesen) und die truppe iss weg  
aber sonst ne lustige tour.

so, jetzt für euch noch ein schickes bildchen von der to(rto)ur


----------



## mischiflix (11. Dezember 2002)

huch, da hab ich doch glatt vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das die anmeldung ist und das man doch ZZZZZorro hir vorn im bild so prima sehen kann
so, hier noch mal ne detailansicht:


----------



## mischiflix (11. Dezember 2002)

und weil so schön war, noch ein letztes
eigentlich selbsterklärend, doch man achte auf die vielzahl der blauen turbine trikots 
so gute nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Dezember 2002)

HeHe genial, hab mir die Bilder erstma gesichert. Da sind nämlich 2 Kolleginnen drauf. Eine mit Bike und die andere war für Anmeldung + Verpflegung verantwortlich. Aso genau, in puncto Vorbereitung auffen ADFC-Marathon, die Kollegin die mitgefahren is, hat am Freitag zuvor mit mir ne Seerunde gedreht. Dabei hatte ich Ihr von der Aktion erzählt. Naja und dann stand sie bei der Anmeldung plötzlich neben mir, is locker mitgefahren und hat das überlebt. So einfach kann man das auch angehen.


----------



## Ackebua (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Kannst du auch evtl. Ende März? *



Hallo Claudi,

Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Leute auf Anfang Maerz getriggert. Wenn Du Lust hast, schicke ich Dir mal die Infos zu der Reiseveranstaltung, ueber die ich buchen werde.

Volker


----------



## ClaudiLu (12. Dezember 2002)

Ja dann schick mir mal die Infos. Kann man das auch online buchen? Weil da kann man doch enorm sparn, als es ins Reisebüro zu tragen. Wieviel würde das denn kosten? Und wie sind die genauen Daten der Reise? Ist das auch mit Tourenführer? Und die TOuren nach Schwierigkeitsgraden?
Wieviele kommen mit dir mit nach Mallorca? Kenn ich jemanden davon, war jemand auf der Adventstour?


----------



## ClaudiLu (12. Dezember 2002)

Den anderen DANKE für eine Auskünfte zum Marathon. Ich denke, ich werde mir den zum ziel stellen.


----------



## mischiflix (14. Dezember 2002)

kein problem, wen wir helfen können, helfen wir doch gen weiter!(also doch gelbe engel?)
sagt ma was iss den hier los, keiner will mehr posten, habt ihr etwa was besseres gefunden?

na gut, macht doch ma was!


----------



## ClaudiLu (15. Dezember 2002)

Ja, sind wohl alle vielbeschäftigt. gestern hatte ich einen Familiengeburtstag und heute Vormittag Training bei mir. Erst 12 km laufen bis zum Zeltplatz. Dann auf die ROlle für eine Stunde, der Wind war mir zu gefährlich, hauptsache man bewegt sich überhaupt. DAnn Frühstück, ähm Brunch, denn es war scho n13 Uhr. EIne KLeinigkeit im Garten bei Gädebehn erledigt. DVD-Zusammenfassung der Tour de France 2002 geschaut. SAg mal kennst du dich auch mit RR aus? SAgt dir die Marke Bergamoint was? Wie ist die so? Und war ist der Unterschied von NOrmalem RR und Cross-RR? Nur die Räder oder auch der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (15. Dezember 2002)

Tach auch ich schreib ma wieda was rein:

[email protected] ich hab keine Ahnung von RR also mich brauchste net fragen aba du meintest den gefährlichen wa?
Naja ma auf sein Komment warten .
Also ich werd dann ma vom Biken träumen und so watt halt.

Bis denn dann ringeheun...

Ich hab jetz endlich mein neues Trikot bekommen   

Prost


----------



## mischiflix (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Dann auf die ROlle für eine Stunde, der Wind war mir zu gefährlich, hauptsache man bewegt sich überhaupt.
> ..... Und war ist der Unterschied von NOrmalem RR und Cross-RR? Nur die Räder oder auch der Rahmen? *



immer diese anspielungen!
aber, ich hab auch kaum ahnnung von RR, nur ich weiss so viel: 
1. 26"
2. dünne reifen
3. geringe geländefähigkeit

also, spass bei seite, nätürlich besteht ein unterschied zwischen rennrädern und crossrädern: crossräder haben näHmlich, soweit ich weiss, cantisockel, damit man da andere bremsen, zB. cantis montieren kann

zu carbonator: herzlichen glückwunsch zum trikot, schon praktisch son kurzes (team)trikot im winter. weiterhin herzlichen glückwunsch zum letzten platz beim fussballtunier

also, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> Ich hab jetz endlich mein neues Trikot bekommen
> 
> ...


Also mir ist egal, wer mir antwortet.
Du hast also ein neues Trikot? Fürn Winter?
Ich weiß, das ist alles viehisch teuer. Hättet gern ne richtige Marken-Winterhose Derzeit trage ich eine Wingterhose Noname in KOmbi mit Hansaplast KNieschützer. Habe aber von einem Freund ein gutes Warm up-Gel empfohlen bekommen. Das schützt Muskeln vor Verletzung usw. Das ist echt gut. Bin heute gelaufen und habe  mit die KNie damit eingeschmiert, dann ein UNtermann drübber und eine dünne Laufhose. Ging ganz gut.
Oh Mann bin so froh, wenn man wieder halbnackig fahren und sich wieder vollends ins Zeug legen kann. Im Winter muß man sich etwas zurücknehmen. Aber fürn Sommer brauch ich noch ne neue kurze Radler. Die alten tuns nicht mehr.  Aber das hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. Dezember 2002)

Watt watt watt, hör ich da einen Hauch von Schwäche? Das is noch viel zu warm!!! Diese zarten - 3° C dies Wochenende waren doch lächerlich.

@Claudi
Ne ne das issn kurzes Trikot, also genau das richtige für unsern Carbonator, der ja für sein knappes Outfit auch an kühleren Tagen über die Landesgrenzen hinaus bekannt ist.  

Wat issn dat für ne Paste, die dir da empfohlen wurde?

Hansaplast Knieschützer? Die halten doch nich warm. Oder? Und schnüren die nich?

Na so teuer sind die Bikeklamotten nu auch nich, es sei denn man kauft sich Zeugs von Bogner. Naja und wenn man mal sieht wie lang die Klamotten halten, is dat auch wieder relativ. Seinem Bike gönnt man ja auch gern Gutes.

@Carbonator
Was hast du getan, um an das Trikot zu kommen? Wen hast Du geopfert? Oder wurde es dir einfach nur feierlich überreicht?


----------



## ClaudiLu (16. Dezember 2002)

Jaa, ich war schwach, ich gestehe. Aber bestätigt hab ich mich trotzdem udn nur darauf kommts an. Lieber Zzzzzorro klatsch bloß nicht hin heute, soll Eisregen kommen.
Also fürn Shirt 25 Euro und mehr, find ich shcon ganz schön heftig. Naja, ich gebs zu, hab auch schon mal mehr bezahlt. Fast 60 bei ebay. Aber gekostet hätte es im Katalog noch mehr.
Die KNieschützer sind super, sind oben mit Loch, wenn ich das mal so simpel ausdrücken darf. Das Material ist Neopren. Und die schnüren überhaupt nix. Halten super, wenn man sich auszieht, sind die Beine rot, nur die KNie nicht. Klasse sind die.
Das Gel ist von Agu und heiß Warming up. In der Beschreibung steht: Optimale Muskelversorgung bei kalten und nassen Witterungsbedingungen. Schützt Muskeln, Sehnen und Gelenke gegen Kälte und Regen. INtensive Tiefenwirkung sorgt für gute Muskledurchblutung: wärmt, steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit derMuskeln optimal und verringert somit die Verletzungsgefahr.
Nach drei Stunden hat man immer noch dieses wohlig-warme Gefühl im KNie. Ist ne Empfehlung von einem Freund von mir. Der ist mit Leib und Seele Skater und wird 2003 an den deutschen Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Der fährt im WInter auch immer noch Kurz und benutzt halt dieses Gel. Allerdings gibt es das wohl nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Droppel (16. Dezember 2002)

FINALGON soll auch angenehm warm halten. Besonders, wenn man sich damit einreibt und schön heiss duschen geht!

   

(Liebe Kinder: Nicht machen!!!)

Für Bikeklamotten darf man ruhig ein bisschen mehr ausgeben. Da ist mir nichts zu teuer! Hauptsache es hält im Winter warm und im Sommer kühl!

Hab mir übrigends kürzlich ein Shirt mit Carbonfasern gekauft. Nachdem ich im Fitness-Forum veräppelt wurde, muss ich doch sagen, dass Nalini da ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Carbonfasern fördern die Durchblutung und wirken somit LEistungssteigernd. (Sagt der Hersteller!) Naja, wie dem auch sei, mein Körper reagiert mit einem wohligen Wärmegefühl auf die Fasern und das ist doch die Hauptsache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artist (16. Dezember 2002)

@ ClaudiLu: Sag mal wieviel ist von dem Zeug in so ner Flasche drin und wie teuer?? Hab da auch so nen Geheimtipp, muss man mal abwägen!
Soweit ich weiss haben Crossräder eine andere Bereifung und können auch mit geradem Lenker gefahren werden.

@ Zzzzorro: Soll ja auch Spike-Bereifung geben für Blitzeis und so. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht hast du ja soetwas als Extremwettersportler schon im Keller .

Gruss Artist.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *@ Zzzzorro: Soll ja auch Spike-Bereifung geben für Blitzeis und so. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht hast du ja soetwas als Extremwettersportler schon im Keller .*



Die schützen auch nich vor nem schwer geprellten und gequetschten Ellenbogen , das is nu bald ein Jahr her (27.12.01), holla die Waldfee war dat ne Straßenvermessung quer über die Kreuzung auffem Brodaer Berg. Außerdem zaubern die'n schönes Muster auffe Waden.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Hab mir übrigends kürzlich ein Shirt mit Carbonfasern gekauft. Nachdem ich im Fitness-Forum veräppelt wurde, muss ich doch sagen, dass Nalini da ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Carbonfasern fördern die Durchblutung und wirken somit LEistungssteigernd. (Sagt der Hersteller!) Naja, wie dem auch sei, mein Körper reagiert mit einem wohligen Wärmegefühl auf die Fasern und das ist doch die Hauptsache!
> 
> *



Lass das ma nich unsern Carbonator hören.   



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Lieber Zzzzzorro klatsch bloß nicht hin heute, soll Eisregen kommen.*


Naja ein bisserl Schnee war dat heut, wacklig wurde dat nur, weil ich ma wieder mit normalen Schuhen auffen Klickies rumgetrampelt hab. 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Also fürn Shirt 25 Euro und mehr, find ich shcon ganz schön heftig. Naja, ich gebs zu, hab auch schon mal mehr bezahlt. Fast 60 bei ebay. Aber gekostet hätte es im Katalog noch mehr.*



Lass mich raten, eins vom US Postal Service???

Naja unter 25 kriegste nur kaum eines, das auch wat taugt und mehr als zwei Wäschen übersteht.


----------



## mischiflix (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Naja unter 25 kriegste nur kaum eines, das auch wat taugt und mehr als zwei Wäschen übersteht. *



also ich hab mir letzte woche ein ritchey-jersey bei bicycles bestellt, ma schaun was dat taugt und wie das sitzt(hoffentlich nich so weit geschnitten!)
denn hab ich noch ein Jacke-Wolfskin, !GELB!, aba leider ohne taschen, also nur als unterziehtrikot gedacht, aber nich umsonst nennt man mich mister zwiebel-haut! 
US-Postal?-> bitte nich, so was sollte man sich doch nich antun, da kann ich ja gleich Team-Telekom anmölen, nene, nich mit mir!

so, schönen abend noch, ich hab erstma ne woche sonderurlaub(krank!), dh. 0 biken 

naja, passt auf, das iss glatt


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *aber nich umsonst nennt man mich mister zwiebel-haut! *


Na na, da haste aba starke Konkurenz im Team, frag ma unsern Floman wieviele pellen er am letzten Samstag anhatte. Manch anderer hätte wie', Michellin-Männchen ausgesehen, wenn er dat drüber getragen hätte. 



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *naja, passt auf, das iss glatt *


Erstma sehn ob morgen noch ne Stadt da is, wenn dat so weiterschneit.


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *@ ClaudiLu: Sag mal wieviel ist von dem Zeug in so ner Flasche drin und wie teuer?? Hab da auch so nen Geheimtipp, muss man mal abwägen!
> *


Kostet 10 Euro. Plus Vrsand 2.50 Euro. SInd 150 ml. Drin. Ist aber Gel und das ist doch sehr ergiebig.


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Dezember 2002)

> _denn hab ich noch ein Jacke-Wolfskin, !GELB!, aba leider ohne taschen, [/B]_


_
Ich hab in gelbes J.-Wolfskin mit taschen. 




 US-Postal?-> bitte nich, so was sollte man sich doch nich antun, da kann ich ja gleich Team-Telekom anmölen, nene, nich mit mir!
[/B]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jedem das seine. Sag ich nur. Und es war ein Shirt von der TDF 2002. Es ist fürn Sommer und hat Coolmax.
Und ein Cap von TeamTelekom hab ich auch. ewas spricht dagegen. Hier ist also auch der Wahnsinn ausgebrochen: Meine Marke ist besser? Find ich echt doof son Lästerthema. Außerdem wer will die Qualität am Preis festmachen?
Kann doch aich ein Schnäppchen sein?
Außerdem wasche ich fast jede Woche meine Shirts und die sehen alle noch Top aus. Ich hab auch ganz einfache, die nur 15 Euro gekostet haben. Und es muß nicht immer ein großes Label sein. Nicht umsonst heißt es FUNKTIONSshirt. Es soll seinen Dienst tun. Simpel gesagt..._


----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Hier ist also auch der Wahnsinn ausgebrochen: Meine Marke ist besser? Find ich echt doof son Lästerthema. Außerdem wer will die Qualität am Preis festmachen?
> Kann doch aich ein Schnäppchen sein?
> Außerdem wasche ich fast jede Woche meine Shirts und die sehen alle noch Top aus. Ich hab auch ganz einfache, die nur 15 Euro gekostet haben. Und es muß nicht immer ein großes Label sein. Nicht umsonst heißt es FUNKTIONSshirt. Es soll seinen Dienst tun. Simpel gesagt... *



Nagut, Schnäppchen ausgenommen, ein solches dann günstiges Teil hat ja auch mal mehr gekostet. Und ich bin mit den Markenklamotten bei Bikebekleidung imma gut gefahren. Meist isses dabei ja auch so, dass die im Vorjahr von den diversen Teams getragen wurden und evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge vor Produktionsstart noch berücksichtigt wurden.  Na wenn du gute Erfahrungen mit günstigerer Bikebekleidung gemacht hast, isses doch ok. Aber bei den anderen Artikeln jibbet auch schonma Murks, ich denke da z.B. an das winddichte Untershirt von Tchibo. Wenn man nur den Frontbereich mit ner winddichten Textilschicht versieht isses Quatsch, schließlich sitze ich net aufrecht auffem Bike. Die Schulterpartie ist vollständig ausgenommen. Na und dann saugt sich das Monster lekker voll. Das war jedenfalls mein letzter Tchibo-Bikeklamottenkauf. Außerdem kriegste eben über ebay vieles günstiger und so oft kauft man sich die Klamotten ja nu auch net.


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Dezember 2002)

Ja, haste recht mit ebay. Da hab ich auch schon Schnäppchen gemacht. Bei Tchibo hab ich ne Radlerwinterhose gekauft. Ist zwar ohne Windstopper, aber bin trotzdem zufrieden.
Mit dem Radwintershirt bin ich auch nicht sooo zufrieden. Aber hab schon bei REWE, LIDL, NETTO Laufshirts gekauft. Die kann man beim Radeln auch drunterziehen. Oder allgemein Funktionsunterwäsche. Also bisher hab ich kaum einen Kauf bereut.
heute ganz schön viel Schnee, was? Und rutschig! Also pass auf dich auf!


----------



## mischiflix (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> heute ganz schön viel Schnee, was? Und rutschig!  *



och menno, alle dürfen im schnee spielen und ich? ich bin krankgeschriebn, sitz zu hause und darf nen enlisch-vortrag vorbereiten! (naja, morgen muss ich nochma hin den halten, denn wieder den rest der woche zu hause).
naja, die ganze woche sportverbot
sone sc**ße! ma schau, nu bastn ich halt ma wieder wat fürs bike, meine lampe iss ja schliesslich kaputt, und n kaputter rahmen muss auch noch entsorgt werden, und denn ma wieder keler aufräumen und sich freun n paar gute teile zu finden, die man nich mehr kennt 
so, bis zum wochenende?!?!(tour mitm esk?)
ich hoffe bis dahin fit zu sein und meine neue kette montiert zu haben, also machts gut und fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. Dezember 2002)

NÄNÄNÄNÄNä, ätsch bätsch ich durfte heut per Beik zu Abbeit und zurüch, war ganz schön wackelig, vor allem an meiner Lieblingspassage vor der Brücke über se Bahnschienen. Man die Leutz die einem da entgegenkommen könnte ich imma auffe Straße schubsen, vor allem heut. Naja, war heut morgen eh noch ein wenig vergnatzt, da hab ich verbal heftig ausgeteilt. War auch ma wieder typisch für die Kehrer, da wo se auffe Wege lang sind konnteste weder fahr noch gehen. Und Wege hatten die heut morgen zuerst vom Schnee befreit, da fragste dich. Ich sach nur das Verbindungsstück Kreuzung Stargarder Tor und Brücke über die Linde, wo kaum eina langtrödelt, dafür aba inner gesamten Südstadt kein bisschen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Dezember 2002)

Zu Gefährlich, was hastn? Die Schnodderseuche? Gute Besserung von mir aus. Komm bald wieder auf die Beine.
Ja, mit dem Räumen der Straße das ist so eine Sache. Das kann man manchmal nicht nachvollziehen.
Das was heute flüssig war, ist schon wieder gefroren. Also weiterhin schön aufpassen, Zzzzzorro.
Gucke gerade eine Reportage über Freddie Mercury. Total interessant.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Das was heute flüssig war, ist schon wieder gefroren. Also weiterhin schön aufpassen, Zzzzzorro.
> Gucke gerade eine Reportage über Freddie Mercury. Total interessant. *


Jo ganz schön glatt draußen. Und das besonders wo se geschoben haben. War zur "Der Herr der Ringe"-Filmnacht, also die beiden ersten Teile hintereinander. leckerlecker Ich fand den 2. Teil richtsch prima. Nu muss ich noch irgendwie ein bissel Schlaf bekommen, der Wecker klingelt ja auch gleich wieder. ojeojeoje


----------



## Artist (18. Dezember 2002)

Zzzzorro, wie hast du eigentlich deinen Schriftzug übern Bildchen in "extrem turnbeutel rider" umgewandelt? Oder geht das automatisch nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Post´s?


----------



## Artist (18. Dezember 2002)

noch verdgessen zu fragen: Wann soll die nächste Tour mit dem ESK sein?


----------



## Ackebua (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *noch verdgessen zu fragen: Wann soll die nächste Tour mit dem ESK sein? *



Hey Hochseiltänzer,

schau mal bis zum Wochenende unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t37936.html nach, da gibts schon 'ne Menge Stuff. Morgen oder Freitach gebe ich dann Ort, Anreise und Zeit bekannt. Gestartet wird auf jeden Fall in Fürstenberg/Havel.

Bis dann,

Ackebua
Stellvertretender Streckenmeister des ESK


----------



## mischiflix (18. Dezember 2002)

so, wie schon an anderer stelle gesagt: ich bin dabei,  muss mich aba ZZZZZorro anschließen, denn montag kann ich auch nich, da ich da nach berlin fahr und vormittags noch geschenke kaufen gehn muss!

so, ich mach jetz ma ein experiment: in mein altes damenrad ne alte 1" doppelbrückenbaumarktgabel reinsetzen, ma sehn obs geht, wenn ja denn wirds bestimmt n trend!

also bis zu wochenende, da wo ich denn wieder biken darf!


----------



## Carbonator (18. Dezember 2002)

Moin Mädels, also wenn hier irgendwas besprochen wird von wegn ESK-Tou wollt ich vielleicht uch dabei sein.Ich warte noch n bissel und denn ma sehn was das wird ansonsten guten Rutsch auffe Knochen und so...

Also durchgezogen und abgesaugt confused: )


Prösterl


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Jo ganz schön glatt draußen. Und das besonders wo se geschoben haben. War zur "Der Herr der Ringe"-Filmnacht, also die beiden ersten Teile hintereinander. leckerlecker Ich fand den 2. Teil richtsch prima. Nu muss ich noch irgendwie ein bissel Schlaf bekommen, der Wecker klingelt ja auch gleich wieder. ojeojeoje *


was, was, was? War die HdR-Film von dienstag zu Mittwoch? Oh, neidischguck. Ich liebe diesen Film und ich liebe dieses Buch. Freu mich sooo auf den Film. Ich geh SOnntag mit meiner Freundin hin. Bin schon mega aufgeregt. *schwärm, schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (19. Dezember 2002)

naja, ich hab erst den ersten teil gesehn und denn das buch dazu geleen, im nachherein muss ich sagen, der film ist zwar absolut genial, doch wie so oft kommt er ans buch nicht ran! und deshalb werd ich auch nicht weiterlesen, sondern nur den film geniessen, wenn ich mir das irgendwann mal leisten kann!
na guddi, ich werd ma morgen wieder zur schule, denn kann ich wenigsten nachmittags noch ne runde bikeln
also: man sieht sich!


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Dezember 2002)

Darf ich mal fragen, was dir nicht gefallen hat?
Also ich hab den ersten Teil gesehen und dann das BUch gelesen. Den 2. Teil schaff ich leider nicht auszulesen, den am SOnntag bin ich dann ma auch im Kino. Also man kann ein Buch nicht haargenau umsetzen. z. B. ist das Buch ein reiner Männer-Buch und so mußte in den Film eine Liebesgeschichte miteingebaut werden. Im Buch haben Aragorn und Arwen nix miteinander. Ist einfach publikumswirksam.
Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen, daß Buch weiter zu lesen.
was hattest du denn Zu Gefährlich?


----------



## mischiflix (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Darf ich mal fragen, was dir nicht gefallen hat?
> Also ich hab den ersten Teil gesehen und dann das BUch gelesen. Den 2. Teil schaff ich leider nicht auszulesen, den am SOnntag bin ich dann ma auch im Kino. Also man kann ein Buch nicht haargenau umsetzen.*


* 
da isses ja, und auch die liebesgeschichte, naja, iss ja egal, der film steht bei mir immernoch weit forne auf der top10-list(eigentlich gleich hinter american history x und matrix)
warum nu genau der film diesen "tietel" von mir erhalten hat weiss ich nich mehr, doch ich weiss noch, das ich das nach dem buch so gesehen hab, also, ich vertrau mir mal! so, um jetz noch zu urteilen iss das alles n bissl lange her, hab mich halt ma auf mein gedächtniss verlassen  



			Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen, daß Buch weiter zu lesen.
was hattest du denn Zu Gefährlich?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
jaja, hatte ich schon soooooo oft vor, ein freund von mir hat alle 7 teile (alte fassung)+ der hobbit, also denn nachträglich den anfang lesen, aber irgendwie hatte ich nie lust dazu. als ich, als absoluter eigentlich nichtleser, den ersten teil las, kam es oft vr, dass das buch so fesselnd war, das ich manchma ne ganze weile gelesen hab, ohne zu merken ie die zeit vergeht! also, lob an tolkin(oder wie man den schreibt), fesseln isses auf jeden fall!

aso, ich hatte ne schnodderseuche und *fürchterlichen husten* *lol*, naja, wollt halt in den ferien nich krank sein,als schüler kann man sowas ma machen!

so, nu ma was anderes: sacht ma, wer kommt am sonntag oder montag eigentlich auch mit zur esk-tour nach fürstenberg?
denn:
bedenket: der esk rückt wieder an unsere grenzen, wir haben ihn schon einmal in unser land gelassen, nur um fELdmarschall ZZZZZorros geheimen plan durchzuführen, nun kommen sie schon wieder, vermutlich ohne führung iheres obersts, also, lasst und die aufständischen niederschlagen!
(ok-kleiner versuch ma wieder die alte sprachform dieses threads aufblühen zu lassen)

also, gute nacht, ichg werd ma morgen wieder zur schule, damit ich denn nachmittags wieder biken kann!


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Dezember 2002)

So kleine aber feine Abweichungen von Buch und Film kann man doch verzeihen, auch weil sie doch  gerade so schön sind.  
Also ich genieße beides. Ich finde sogar, daß es teilweise unerlässlich ist und besser, die Geschichte zu kennen. gerade weil vieles im Film nicht erklärt wird und Vorwissen erfordert. Die Extended Version - um 30 min. länger - ist da schon besser. Als nichtleser hast du Gefallen an dem Buch gefunden? Ich muß sagen, ich lese hin und wieder shcon ganz gern udn hab in diesem Jahr 7 Bücher berschlungen, aber ich fand den 1. Teil sehr langatmig als Buch. Die haben mir zu oft zu lange geredet und es war wneig Handlung. Im 2. Buch geht das schon besser.
So du hattest als Schnodderseuche? Biste denn schon wieder fit?
Und wieso gehst du am letzten Schultag noch mal zur Schule? Bringt doch recht wenig, oder?


----------



## mischiflix (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> So du hattest als Schnodderseuche? Biste denn schon wieder fit?
> Und wieso gehst du am letzten Schultag noch mal zur Schule? Bringt doch recht wenig, oder? *



naja, fit bin ich noch nich, aber die sucht ist stärker, also, bin ich heute zur schule als legitimation um jetz ne runde biken zu können! danach muss ich noch inne stadt wegen weihnachtsgeschenken und denn isses blöd wenn mich einer, am besten noch ein lehrer,sieht und und ich war denn nich da. außerdem ist das zu hause nach 3 tagen ununterbrochen inner wohnung doch ne nummer zu langweilig!

so, ich werd denn ma..........BIKELN!
prost:


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Dezember 2002)

Mahlzeit!

Also erstma muss ich gestehen, dass ich mir die "Der Herr der Ringe"-Bücher net angetan habe und es auch künftig nicht tun werde, weil ich eigentlich den ganzen Fantasy-Geschichten nix abgewinnen kann. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ein Verlust ist, das nicht getan zu haben. Die Story ist m.E. dennoch recht zugänglich. Was ich faszinierend finde sind die Filme.

Aja das Arwen-Geschmachte läßt sich auch aushalten.  Aba nur gerade so   Und so lang isse ja auch net dabei bei den zwei Türmen.

@Artist
Da mussu auf Profil klicken, dann auf Profil bearbeiten und da kannste den Benutzertitel ändern.

@Sonntagabfürstenbergradler
Also wenn dat so glatt bleibt, dann bleibe ich wohl daheeme. Hab gestern ma wieder ne Pirouette mim Bike auf Eis gedreht, glücklicherweise isses nich zu dem sonst jährlich üblichen Krankenhausbesuch mit anschließendem einmonatigem Sportverbot gekommen und auch weiter nix passiert, aba die Lust auf Eisbikeln is gen Nullpunkt gehuscht. 

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (20. Dezember 2002)

Du Glücklicher!

Mich hats gestern auch mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Beim perfekten Abgang hab ich mir den Sattel so an den Steiss geknallt, dass alles offen und dick und blau und sehr schmerzhaft ist. Schulter und Ellenbogen haben auch eine schöne blaue Farbe - sonst nur Kopfschmerzen. Das übliche Programm halt.

Das Jahr hat bei mir mit einem schweren Sturz begonnen und hört mit einem leichten auf.


Hö!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Dezember 2002)

Mönsch DroppEL,

da hast du 75-er dir aber ein Geschenk für morgen bereitet. Na denn auf jedenfall gute und schnelle Besserung. Gehst du nun erstma deinem Hobby (das aus Deinem Profil) nach? 

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Dezember 2002)

@Zu Gefährlich: Gute Argumente. Kann ich verstehen. Aber mach trotzdem nicht so dolle. Nich, daß es wieder schlimmer wird.
@Zzzzzorro: Na, du mußt ja nicht die Bücher lesen. Aber ich bin richtig HdR-Fan und da gehört es zum Programm. Gerade, weil der Film etwas abweicht. Arwen ist im Teil2 nicht so oft zu sehen? DAfür wars sie a little bit longer im Teil 1. Eine tolle Frau, aber die Story gibt für sie nicht so viel her. Ansonsten sind ja Gandalf und Aragorn meine Faves. Ich bin auch kein Fantasie-Freund. Aber eben für alles offen. Mein Problem ist, daß ich einfach zu viele INteressen habe udn zu schnell für vieles entflammt bin.
@DroppEL: Gute Besserung und "Heile, heile Segen..."  
für deine "Wunden". War heute auch biken und bin an einer laum sichtbar vereisten Bordsteinkante weggerutscht und mit dem Oberarm an ein Verkehrsschild geknallt. Wäre ich hingefallen (Straße), wäre ich voll in einen spitzen Holzlattenzaun gefallen. Also Glück im UNglück. Danach schnell wieder aufs Rad, nicht das sich noch groß ANgst breit macht.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *@Zzzzzorro: Na, du mußt ja nicht die Bücher lesen. Aber ich bin richtig HdR-Fan und da gehört es zum Programm. Gerade, weil der Film etwas abweicht. Arwen ist im Teil2 nicht so oft zu sehen? DAfür wars sie a little bit longer im Teil 1. Eine tolle Frau, aber die Story gibt für sie nicht so viel her. Ansonsten sind ja Gandalf und Aragorn meine Faves.*


Arwen is net so ville zu sehn. Na schau Dir den zweiten Teil an. Einer meiner Favoriten ist mittlerweile Gollum. Aber sonst natürlich Christopher Lee als Saruman. 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Mein Problem ist, daß ich einfach zu viele INteressen habe udn zu schnell für vieles entflammt bin.*


Klassische Eigenschaft, die Man(n)cher Frauen zuspricht.


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Dezember 2002)

Naja, morgen seh ich ja den 2. Teil und ich bin schon mächtig gespannt. Mir scheint du hast ein Faible für die dunklen Gestalten. Saruman auf jeden Fall. Und Gollum ist ja eher eine zweitgeteilte Gestalt. Er will den Ring - die böse Seite in ihm. Er will Frodo nach Mordor bringen - die liebe udn hilfsbereite Gestalt. Ich weiß nicht, obs im Film auch so dargestellt wird. Aber im Buch isses so. Freu mich so auf morgen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Mir scheint du hast ein Faible für die dunklen Gestalten. Saruman auf jeden Fall. Und Gollum ist ja eher eine zweitgeteilte Gestalt. *


Sowieso und allezeit sprachen mir de dunklen Gestalten eher zu. Das gute kann man ja immer noch selbst leben, warum im Geiste nicht einmal ein Böser sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *Ich weiß nicht, obs im Film auch so dargestellt wird. Aber im Buch isses so. Freu mich so auf morgen. *


Warts ab. *auffefolterspann*


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Dezember 2002)

Also mich sprachen immer die Guten an. Zum Beispiel "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" oder "Bravehart". Und wenn mir mal ein Böser gefiel, dann bewunderte ich eher den Schauspieler.
Warum ich ausgerechnet HdR mag, weiß nur der Wind. Ich hab weder was mit StarWars oder Highlander am Hut. Muß wohl eher an dem märchenhaften dieser Story liegen.
Aber auf Gollum bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Jaja, mein Schatz. Er ist ja teilweise am Computer animiert. Mein Schatz, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie realistisch das rüber kommt, bin ich mei nSchatz, gollum, gollum.
ANsonsten werde ich morgen laufen und montags Rad fahren. Wird alles eng dieser Tage, denn am 24./25. sind Schwiegereltern bei uns und da muß alles tiptop sein.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wird alles eng dieser Tage, denn am 24./25. sind Schwiegereltern bei uns und da muß alles tiptop sein. *



Hehe da lob ich mir doch mein ungebunden/-zwungen Dasein. Da wird fürn 24. nix geschmückt, niemand eingeladen, kein Geschenk gepackt, kein Tier mühevoll zubereitet, nicht aufgeräumt und abends schön mit den Kumpels - wie jedes Jahr - in einer Schenke Neobrandt's eingekehrt, bis das der Morgen uns trennt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (23. Dezember 2002)

na das kannste doch alle Tage haben. Aber so ne schöne Tanne und Kerzen und lecker essen, schöne Geschenke und beisammen sein... ist doch herrlich. 16.30 Uhr gehen wir noch in die Kirche und schauen uns das Krippenspiel an. Abends kommen noch ein paar Freunde...
War gstern übrigens in HdR 2. Leider haben die Vorführer ab der Pause etwas geshcnarcht. Falsches Format udn viel zu leise der Ton. War lustig und ärgerlich zugleich. Die Darsteller hatten alle lange Gesichter... Amüsiert hab ich mich über Gollum, obwohl ich den am Anfang ganz schön abstoßend fand. Ansonsten war mein Liebling Aragorn wieder schön in Szene gesetzt.  Apropos Szene, meine Lieblingsszene war die gleich am Anfang, als Gandalf mit dem Balrog kämpfte. Der Sturz in die Tiefe war gigantisch umgesetzt. Nun, ich hoffe, beim Oscar wieder kräftig abgeräumt.


----------



## Carbonator (23. Dezember 2002)

Tztztz...  schnarch schnarch... 

Müsst irh die ganze Zeit von Herr der Ringe blubbern??
IS ja in Ordnung wenn euchs gefällt aba langsam wird hier nur noch davon gesprochen und nur ihr beide miteinander , also schäm dich oberst-Feldwebel Schorrooo.

Na jut aba net persönlich nehm ich geh jetz eine rauchen und denn gehts wieder also  .

Bis denn rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Dezember 2002)

HeHe Herr Carbo-nator,

hast ihn noch net gesehen? Nein? Na dann kannste auch nicht mitreden   Bring doch einfach noch ein paar andere Themen ein.

@Claudi
Auch das Weihnachtsgedrösel könnte man täglich haben, wenn man es nur wollte. Ich kann damit jedoch überhaupt nichts anfangen, wo mir doch schon der Gang über den Weihnachtsmarkt bzw. in Geschäfte wegen dem Christmas-Gedudel als große Strafe vorkommt. Naja egal, wers mag soll Weihnachten feiern.

Naja für solche Pannen sind die da ja berühmt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (23. Dezember 2002)

Escht ma Carb. Whats wrong? Uns hats halt beschäftigt. Streu ein anderes Thema ein, dann geht vielleicht ein anderer drauf ein.
Nö, Weihnachten kannste nicht immer im Jahr haben. z. B. im Sommer. Unmöglich. Es muß kalt und dunkel sein und nach Möglichkeit Schnee liegen. Aber was willste denn machen, wenn deine zukünftige Freundin mit dir Weihnachten feiern will?
Anderes Thema: am Freitag fahren wir nach Schwerin in den von mir ausgegrabenen RR-Shop. Hab heute die Kataloge bekommen. Das wird wohl aller Voraussicht nach meins werden:
Ein sehr gutes Angebot ist aber auch Das Dolce Team von Bergamont. Rahmen: Alu 7005 T6, Gabel carbon Ultra Lite Aero Blades, Steuersatz Ritchey Zero Logic intergrated, schaltwek Shimano Ultegra, Kettenblatt Shimano 105 Triple, Laufräder Mavic Cosmos Laufradsatz, Bereifung Schwalbe Stelvio. Kostenpunkt 1500 EURO.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Nö, Weihnachten kannste nicht immer im Jahr haben. z. B. im Sommer. Unmöglich. Es muß kalt und dunkel sein und nach Möglichkeit Schnee liegen. Aber was willste denn machen, wenn deine zukünftige Freundin mit dir Weihnachten feiern will?*


Solang das nich als epochales Großereignis gefeiert wird, überstehe ich alles. Nur wenn Weihnachtslieder von und mit Roger Withaker  aufgelegt werden, hört der Spaß auf. 



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Anderes Thema: am Freitag fahren wir nach Schwerin in den von mir ausgegrabenen RR-Shop. Hab heute die Kataloge bekommen. Das wird wohl aller Voraussicht nach meins werden:
> Ein sehr gutes Angebot ist aber auch Das Dolce Team von Bergamont. Rahmen: Alu 7005 T6, Gabel carbon Ultra Lite Aero Blades, Steuersatz Ritchey Zero Logic intergrated, schaltwek Shimano Ultegra, Kettenblatt Shimano 105 Triple, Laufräder Mavic Cosmos Laufradsatz, Bereifung Schwalbe Stelvio. Kostenpunkt 1500 EURO. *


Welches soll nun Deins werden? Das Dolce? Wolltest Du da'n Bild einfügen?


----------



## ClaudiLu (23. Dezember 2002)

Das Bergamont wird es wohl werden, ich würd gern ein Bild einfügen, müßte das Teil nur mal erst scannen. Online konnte ich es noch nicht ausfindig machen. Wie gesagt, ich besuche 2 Shops in Schwerin und vielleicht hat der eine, den ich für die Probefahrt besuche, noch was anderes in petto? Schau nwir mal...
Also ich liebe Weihnachten wegen der Gemütlichkeit, der Kuscheligkeit und dem Feeling einfach. Draußen kalt, drinnen warm. Ja, ja ich weiß, daß kann ichs ganze Jahr über haben. hab ich ja auch, aber ich liebe Weihnachten einfach.
Zzzzzorro, hälst du dich aufm radl schön senkrecht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Zzzzzorro, hälst du dich aufm radl schön senkrecht bei dem Wetter. *


Jo klar, weilsch die Tage auschließlich Rolle fahre.


----------



## ClaudiLu (23. Dezember 2002)

Werd ich morgen auch machen. Wir überlegen übrigens ob wir uns ein Spinningrad holen.
Bin heute fast 2 Stunden draußen geradelt. War so ganz herrliche Luft und die Sonne war waunderbar. Aber Radwege nichte geräumt und alles etwas rutschig.


----------



## mischiflix (24. Dezember 2002)

so leute ich sitz jetz hier in berlin und wollt euch allen nur ma so noch schöne weihnachten wünschen!
wen ich nich mehr sehe dem sei auch hiermit noch ein guter rutsch(natürlich nur übertragenerweise)  innt neue jahr gewünscht!!!

denn haut ma rin und feiert noch schön!
  

 prösterchen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. Dezember 2002)

Hui, was hamse denn mit Dir in Bärlin angestellt. Deine Weihnachtswünsche haste doch schon im Neubrandenburg-Thread kundgetan. Naja egal, schaden kann dat ja nich. Also auch nochma von mir:

Allen ein Frohet Fest, denen dies net begehen PARTY und denn auch nen phänomenalen Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

Gruß aus Neobrandt 
ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (25. Dezember 2002)

Ich dachte ich klinke mich mal ins Net nach all dem Gefutter. Hoffe, es geht euch gut. War heute eine Stunde joggen und eine Stunde in großer Runde spazieren. MUßte sein nach Frühstück, Mittag, Kaffee und gestern abend großem Abendbrot (Fondue) und Naschereien (Chips und Schokolade). IN diesem Umfang - vor allem Anzahl der Mahlzeiten - gibt es das bei uns nicht. Morgen gehen wir vieleicht Schlittschuhlaufen und übermorgen ist der Tag der Tage: zum RR-Shop nach Schwerin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artist (28. Dezember 2002)

Hi ClaudiLu,

wo soll denn der RR-Shop in Schwerin sein??  Bin nämlich gerad in Schwerin bei Schwiegermuttern, da würd ich mir den Laden auch schon mal genauer ansehn. Ansonsten natürlich allen von mir auch ein guten Rutsch ins Neue, aber nich mit Rad  !

Gruss euer Artist.


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Folgendes Rad wird bald mein eigen sein:







Artist, das Rad und viele andere schöne Sachen übrigens auch Mountainbikes, gibts bei Rademacher am Ziegenmarkt.
Weißt du wo das ist? In Richtung Güstrow am Schloß vorbei, über 3x Ampeln. Orientiere dich rechts am Werderhof. UNten sind Brautmoden und ein Computerladen und dann mußt du links vorbei und kommst direkt auf den Ziegenmarkt zu. Und da am Platz gibt es links einen Eckladen und da mußt du rein. Sieht von außen echt klein aus aber drinnen tut sich echt ein paradies auf und das Auge läuft einem über.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Dezember 2002)

Manomano imma diese Rennradgeschichten!   

Im Hause ZZZZZorro ist seit heut 1404 große Trauer!!! Das Schaukelpferdchen hat große Gebrechen. Die Schwingenaufnahme am Rahmen is gerissen.   So begebe ich mich nun also auch in die Reihe derer von und zu Framecrusher. 

Naja jedenfalls hab ich dem Ross noch einen würdigen Abschied bereitet. Eine Trainingstour mit Herbert stand an. Der hatte seine Asphaltmesser aufgezogen und wollte Straße fahren. Na da habsch mich natürlich angeschlossen und bin nu völlig platt. Manomano das ganze Gefutter über die tollen Tage hat ganz schön zugesetzt.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab ja nicht so viel Ahnung von dem, aber geht das nicht zu reparieren? Hörst dich traurig an? *claudiZzzzzorroÜbernKOpfStreichel* Weiß Herbert auch keinen Rad? Wir waren heute bei ihm am Vormittag. Ér hatte wieder regen Zulauf. Suchen für meine Freundin auch ein RR. Aber ist schwierig, sie ist nur 1,58 m groß. ALso ein RR unter 50 cm RH ward gesucht. Die Auswahl ist echt begrenzt.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Dezember 2002)

Herbert hat mir nach seinem ersten Fachblick gleich gesagt, das des nur über Gewährleistung zu tauschen geht. Naja werd das am Montag ma inne Wege leiten und mich überraschen lassen, was dann geht. 

Na etwas traurig ist man schon, wenn einen ein solch treuer Weggefährte verläßt.  

Herbert hatte doch neulich son kleines RR. Aba das war dann wohl auch zu klein, sonst hätte er es euch gezeigt. Oder ich hab mich nur verguckt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. Dezember 2002)

Oh Gott, du tust mir so leid. Und du hast auch gar kein Zweirad oder? Sch...scheibenkleister. Das ist schwer, das ist sehr schwer. Möchte nicht mit dir tauschen. Ich hoffe sehr, alles wendet sich zum guten.
Rad zu klein? Nee, das kann nicht sein. Lydia braucht 47 oder 48 cm und das ist schon fast das kleinste, was es gibt. Sie kann sich praktisch zwischen meinem alten Favorite TREK entscheiden oder von Cube ein Triathlonrad. Ist schon eine verzwickte Situation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (28. Dezember 2002)

mensch ZZZZZorro, da hats dich auch mal gepackt und das war nichtmal ein 2-Danger, Giant, Pioneer oder Wheeler.
naja, wohl eher ein kleiner trost, aber ab dem 5. rahmen konnte ich lachen, als er in der kurve im schuggasand brach, der 6. war dann nur noch mit lachen verbunden, nachdem der nach einem 1,40m drop (n bissl schlecht gelandet) brach.

naja, wen interessieren meine geschichten?

also, wie gesagt, tausche einfach gegen das epic M4, dat passt denn schon, ansonsten, wilkommen zurück in der welt der hardtailfahrer!
aber keine angst, wenn du das ding nich hast, bevor du hier auswanderst, dann bin ich gerne bereit, den rahmen für dich die 6 monate zu verwahren!
also, machts ma gut
euer trainingsschwänzer Nr.1!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *mensch ZZZZZorro, da hats dich auch mal gepackt und das war nichtmal ein 2-Danger, Giant, Pioneer oder Wheeler.
> naja, wohl eher ein kleiner trost, aber ab dem 5. rahmen konnte ich lachen, als er in der kurve im schuggasand brach, der 6. war dann nur noch mit lachen verbunden, nachdem der nach einem 1,40m drop (n bissl schlecht gelandet) brach.
> 
> ...



Jo nu hattet mich auch ereilt. Na ma sehn wie dat ausgeht. 

Na gleich morgen früh werd ich des Stevens fürs Nachmittagstraining rüsten. Na das glaub ich Dir, dass Du den Rahmen verwahren möchtest. Aba ick hab ja auch noch Eltern in NB bzw. bin ja ca. alle 4 Wochen auch wieder hier.

Wieso Trainingsschwänzer Nr. 1? Das biste sicher nich, gerade weil bei uns doch der Faktor Freiwilligkeit zum Glück ein Besonderer ist.


----------



## Rabbit (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Folgendes Rad wird bald mein eigen sein:*


 Aha, ein "Hamburg-Import" 
Da wird sich aber Alan freuen, dass sein Chef jetzt wieder ein bischen Umsatz macht 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## mischiflix (1. Januar 2003)

so, da ich nu endlich nu wieder innt forum komme, *euch allen ein gesundes fröhliches, heiteres, erfolgreiches neues jahr 2003!!!!!*


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Januar 2003)

Hej, so früh hast du an uns gedacht. ich glaub, da hing ich am Sektglas und mit meiner Freundin vor der ABBA-DVD. Wir sidn und waren ja riesige Fans und konnten bis gegen 3 Uhr davon nicht losreißen. Heute lange geschlafen und spät gefürhstückt. Gleich gehts zum joggen, YEAH. Ich wünsch euch auch alles Liebe und ein schönes Jahr voll sportlicher und persönlich-privater Höhe punkte. Ähm, kann man letzteres mißdeuten  *amkopfkratz* Naja, take it easy. Bis gleich!


----------



## mischiflix (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Bis gleich! *


hm, bis wann? hab ich da was verpasst?
hm, oder hab ich dich übersehn?
naja, mal sehn was das wird mit dem blitzeis, dass morgen kommen soll!

also, nich zu doll!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *hm, bis wann? hab ich da was verpasst?
> hm, oder hab ich dich übersehn?
> *


Hm, war mir noch gar net aufgefallen, Claudi wolltest Du uns bei unserem Neujahrsritt begleiten???



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *naja, mal sehn was das wird mit dem blitzeis, dass morgen kommen soll!
> 
> also, nich zu doll!*


Na ich werd schon irgendwie auf Arbeit schliddern.


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Januar 2003)

Bis gleich hieß, daß ich dachte, ich krieg bestimmt GLEICH Antwort. Von eurem Nuejahrsritt wußte ich nichts. Ich habs eher "belanglos" gemeint. Was ist los, Jungs?


----------



## mischiflix (3. Januar 2003)

ja was soll gross los sein? dat schneit, iss glatt, also, ich geh jetz biken!
bis denn dann!
und gute nacht


----------



## Mikel (3. Januar 2003)

Wir haben heute bestimmt 10 cm neuschnee 

Also ich dreh jetzt ne Runde   

Wenn ich nich wieder komme sucht mich einer da beim toiletten -see ab?   

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mikel _
> *Wenn ich nich wieder komme sucht mich einer da beim toiletten -see ab?   *


Ne ne, denn deckst du dich schön mit Schnee zu und wir werden Dich bei einer unserer nächsten Seetouren auflesen. 



> _Original geschrieben von Mikel _
> *bis denne  *


Sach ich doch bis zur nächsten Erkundung des Seeweges.


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *ja was soll gross los sein? dat schneit, iss glatt, also, ich geh jetz biken!
> bis denn dann!
> und gute nacht *


ja und? Nu ma nicht so mißmutig. Selbst ist der Mann/die Frau. lso ich war heute fast anderthalb Stunden laufen. War herrlich. Hab auch Radler gesehen, trotz des Neuschnees. Ansonsten Rolle. Geht auch ma. besser als Regen. Also ich hab das Wetter suoer genossen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Januar 2003)




----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Januar 2003)

Dat war MISTwetter! Als icke gestern vom Jahnsportforum nach Haus gewackelt bin, is der Regen sofort auffer Straße zu Eis geworden und eben des war heut unterm Schnee. Und wat machen unsere tollen Winterdienste? Die putzen den Schnee vom Eis und streuen nichma. War heut Fußgänger *ätz* *grummelgrummel*

zu gefährlich wollt doch dat zum Ausdruck bringen und is nachts ein paar Stunden rumgebeikt.


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Januar 2003)

...ich hab das nicht so mitgekriegt. BIn noch Urlauber und hab mich kaum von Broda wegbewegt. BIn nur einmal nach Wukenzin zur Post. Deshalb konnte ich eure Meinung halt nicht teilen. Also in Broda war da echt nichts zu spüren, auch nicht unterm Schnee.


----------



## mischiflix (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *zu gefährlich wollt doch dat zum Ausdruck bringen und is nachts ein paar Stunden rumgebeikt. *



ich sehe, du verstehst mich!
also ich hab mir einfach ma mein gral geschnappt und bin mit 2 kumpels noch 3h biken und schneeballschlachten gewesen, war richtig geil!
also, ich war um 0400 zuhause, man man, hat ,meine muddi komisch geguckt als ich da ankam!

so heut abend dat selbe npochma, nur das ich mich 2100 mitm hinterherfahrer getroffen hab und als der los is noch mit 2 dualern gefahrn bin, also, ich liebe das wetter!

so machts ma gut!
[email protected]: dat mit dem schneeman bauen hab ich aufgegeben, nachdem meine kumpels dat immer soooo witzich fanden die kaput zu machen!

so, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Januar 2003)

Dat mitn Schneemann war nicht mein Werk. Da hab ich mich mit fremden Federn geschmückt. Aber sollte ein kleiner Gruß sein und zur Aufmunterung für diejenigen, die unter dem Wetter leiden. Na du konnteste dem ganzen wohl docheher was positives abgewinnen. Find ich klasse. Aber Zzzzzorro hängt da eher inne Seile...
@Zzzzzorro: Was machts Radl? Greift die Garantie oder ähnliches?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Januar 2003)

Hab noch keine Rückinfo, wahrscheinlich wirds nun eingeschickt und denn wohl auch getauscht. Da muss icke noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## mischiflix (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Na du konnteste dem ganzen wohl docheher was positives abgewinnen. Find ich klasse. *



ach claudi, du scheinst mich doch ein wenig falsch zu verstehen, ich LIEBE dieses wetter!
1. einfach nur da alles weiss ist und das mal eine ganz andere perspektive ist
2. da man ja immer die ausrede hat, das man bei dem schnee ja nicht soooo weit fahren kann!
außerdem machts ja einfach nur spass, solange man sich nich doll lang macht!



> *
> Aber Zzzzzorro hängt da eher inne Seile...
> @Zzzzzorro: Was machts Radl? Greift die Garantie oder ähnliches? *



also ich bin da zuversichtlich dass er das über garantie ersetzt bekommt!
aber, meist du ZZZZZorro hätte jetzt kein rad mehr?
mensch der hat doch noch sein stevens, (ja ich weiss dat iss kein schaukelpferdchen, aber, ertrage es!) und dieses "zweit"rad ist doch in einigen sachen besser als mein erst rad!


naja, machts ma gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *aber, meist du ZZZZZorro hätte jetzt kein rad mehr?
> mensch der hat doch noch sein stevens, (ja ich weiss dat iss kein schaukelpferdchen, aber, ertrage es!) und dieses "zweit"rad ist doch in einigen sachen besser als mein erst rad! *



So isset und nun staunt! ICH HABE ES HEUT AUSGEFÜHRT. Wollte mich ja heut eigentlich auffer Rolle austoben. Hatte dazu aba überhaupt keine Lust und just in dem Moment, wo ich die Aktion abblasen wollte, rief unser Hinterherfahrer an und konnte mich zu einem Ausritt überreden. So siegte, wie ich es anfngs noch sah, Übermut über Vernunft und wir Drei (Däumchen war auch noch dabei) zogen durchs Mühlenholz nach Burg Stargard. Alles in allem wars ne lustige und kraftzehrende Tour incl. Schneeballschlacht.


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. Januar 2003)

Na ihr hattet wohl alle viel Spaß, aber ich war auch fast zweieinhalb  Stunden radeln und hab mich 3x hingeledert. 2x fiel ich ja weich... Schön im weichen Schnee, aber das 3. Mal knallte ich auf Eis mit der Seite... aua, das tat weh. Hab aber nicht geweint udn das radeln ist mir noch nicht verübelt worden dadurch. Aber Eis & Schnee könnte doch mal weichen, zumindest auf den Radwegen   is nich schön nich, nich... Morgen geh ich erst ma wieder joggen. Im Wald herrliche Atmosphäre... hm...genieß...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Aber Eis & Schnee könnte doch mal weichen, zumindest auf den Radwegen   is nich schön nich, nich... *


Na det bekommen unsere Winterdienste doch noch nichma vonne Straßen.


----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

ja, spass hatten wir heute wohl alle, außer claudi beim dritten kniefall , auch die die heute dabei waren und in guter alter team-manier den hanse-popanse-dom gestürmt haben!!

so, nu aber schnell ins bett! 
also, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Januar 2003)

Wie das den Hansedom gestürmt? Mit Bikes?  
Claudi war heute laufen - über 2 Stunden durch tolle Winterlandschaft. Und morgen gehts wieder jobben.
Hab ich ne Lust. Aber Gott sei DAnk erst ma Frühschicht.
Ich grüße udn knuddl euch alle durch...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

Morgähn hab ich U-LAUB.   Nee natürlich waren se ohne Bikes dort. Oder??? Zutrauen würd ichs .... *grübelgrübel*

Erst gehts nach Hellfeld und dann schau ich mir noch ein paar Wege an, die ich heut noch nich langgestrampelt bin. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Januar 2003)

Morgen haste noch Uraub und radelst nach Hellfeld und Co.? Wow, ich denk an dich, während ich miefig-piefigen Büro sitze. Würd ich dann bestimmt auch gern machen. Aber nach Hellfeld fährste aber nichz die B-Straße lang oder? Paß auf dich schön auf.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> * Aber nach Hellfeld fährste aber nichz die B-Straße lang oder?*


Nee, mim Bus.  Wirklich! Da will ich ja was besprechen und denn kannsch net im Bikeoutfit erscheinen.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Januar 2003)

Hab heute Nachmittag s Radl geputzt und aufgepumpt. wie auch das RR auf der Rolle und die quietschende Kette geölt. 
@Zzzzzorro: Na, dann viel Spaß für deinen letzten Urlaubstag und besprich nicht zu lange. Wäre doch schade um die freie Zeit. Das Wetter soll schlechter werden, hab ich gerade gehört. Glatteis un so... Also erst ma morgen wieda mitm Audo zum Job. Werd aber mitm halben Kopp an den Nachmittag und Abend denken. 
Alles Liebe.


----------



## mischiflix (7. Januar 2003)

he, haltet ihr jetz winterschlaf?
so, ich werd wohl morgen, da ich nur 2 stunden habe(darf auch mal sein), wohl mal zum bike-händler meines vertrauns gurken und mich denn auch mal auf die rolle oder aufs ergometer und mal langsam wieder mit dem training anfangen, mal sehen wie weit mich meine müden beine tragen 

so, schönen tach euch allen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *he, haltet ihr jetz winterschlaf?*


Natürlich bei dem Frost.  Man mir sind heut fast die Ohren abgefallen. Meno. Na denn ma viel Spaß morgen. War der Test heut so ernüchternd?  Ich werd morgen auch auffe Rolle, aba weil ich mind. 9 stunden hab und denne die Lust aufs im Finstern radeln net mehr so dolle is.


----------



## mischiflix (8. Januar 2003)

morgääh!
hm, irgendwie wollt ich heut doch lieber ausschlafen, als zu tietz zu fahren, aber da ich nachher denn gleich für die 2h zur schule muss, kann ich denn ja auch gleich weiter von da aus und denn noch ne runde drehen ohne vorwärts zu kommen.
also, machts gut, mein vaddi (grad ma  krankgeschrieben) ruft zum middach, iss das ein leben...


----------



## Floman (8. Januar 2003)

Das traust du dir zu veröffentlichen 
unser eins hatte die ganze zeit schule    
und wird gefordert und do kannst in der Natur und im hiesigen Schnee herumtollen !

Was soll das nur werden mit den Abiturienten?


----------



## ClaudiLu (8. Januar 2003)

Na Ihrs! Wie gehts? Samstag hol ich mein RR. Das ist positiv. Negativ war, daß ich Mondag über eine Stunde zur spät kam. Stau wegen Schnee und Eis. Wollte über verlängerte Jahnstraße fahren. Aber am Bahnübergang wars vorbei erst ma. EIS. Meine Räder drehten durch. Ging nur durch anschieben weiter. Gestern mußte ich mit Audi inne Werkstatt. Lief nur noch auf 3 Zylinder. Heute aufregend-streßreiches Arbeiten mit Chef. Gott sein Dank war er gut drauf. Heute dann anderthalb Stunden auf Rolle. Puh hoffentlich ist bald Wochenende... Ächz...


----------



## mischiflix (8. Januar 2003)

so, ich war ja nu heut auch das erst mal aufm ergometer und hab das auch erst 30 und nach 5 min. pause denn nochma 45 min. ausgehalten, man man man, 4-6 wochen kein training und ich bekomm von sowat muskelkater, naja, also, ich werd denn ma langsam ins bett schlaf ist ja immer gut!
aso und  @floman: glaub mir, manchmal gönnt man sowas auch mal, aber sehr sehr selten! und vor allem, das bringt ja nix, hatte heute weder englisch, mathe(lk) und auch kein physik(lk), alles drei meine fächer der schriftlichen prüfungen, also, auch  kein bringer!

aso und @claudi: da sieht man ma wieder was man von autos hat!(wobei ich bei der kälte manchma auch gern endlich meine fleppen hätte, iss aber zu glatt zum fahren)
so, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (8. Januar 2003)

Von einem Auto hab ich z. B., daß ich am Wochenende mit dem Betriebswagen Fiat Octavia meiner Freundin zu 0,0 Eigenleistung Benzin nach Schwerin fahre und in eben dieses mein neues RR einlade. Freu mich schon tierisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gempi (8. Januar 2003)

So so, Fiat Octavia fährt man bei euch in der Gegend!?  

Na ja, reicht ja wenn ihr euch mit Rädern auskennt...


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Januar 2003)

Gegen den Octavia ist ja wohl nichts zu sagen... Der ist Klasse. Muß ja nicht immer VW, Ford oder Opel sein. Er hat ne Menge Stauraum und fährt sich Klasse.


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Gegen den Octavia ist ja wohl nichts zu sagen... Der ist Klasse. Muß ja nicht immer VW, Ford oder Opel sein. Er hat ne Menge Stauraum und fährt sich Klasse. *



An sich eigentlich nicht, nur dass FIAT den jetzt baut wusste ich auch nicht ....


----------



## Gempi (9. Januar 2003)

Oh oh oh, das ist schlimmer als ich dachte... 

Natürlich gibt's gegen den Octavia nichts zu sagen, ausser den blöden Instrumenten wo man ich den Kopf verbiegen muss, und es muss auch nicht immer ein Opel oder VW sein, aber in dem Fall wohl offensichtlich auch kein Fiat, einfach weil es keinen >FIAT< Octavia gibt!  

Für dieses Automobil zeichnet immer noch die Marke >SKODA< verantwortlich. 

Mehr wollt ich gar nicht ausdrücken. Aber is ja auch egal, Hauptsache Auto...


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

Hallo Gempi!


Ja, ja die Frauen, bei Schminke kennen `se alle Marken aber bei Autos hörts schon wieder auf ....


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> An sich eigentlich nicht, nur dass FIAT den jetzt baut wusste ich auch nicht ....
> ...



    Oh Mann: Eigentor. Sch... *ankopfklatsch* Ja, ihr habt recht. Das stimmt, der kommt von Skoda. Voll inne Fettgrube gelatscht. Jaul. ich mach lieber vom Acker und verzieh mich in eine Ecke...


----------



## Droppel (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> 
> Oh Mann: Eigentor. Sch... *ankopfklatsch* Ja, ihr habt recht. Das stimmt, der kommt von Skoda. Voll inne Fettgrube gelatscht. Jaul. ich mach lieber vom Acker und verzieh mich in eine Ecke... *




Das werden wir Dir ewig nachtragen. Gesprächsstoff für mind. 1 - 2 Jahre!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Claudi glaub ihm kein Wort!!! Der is so nachtragend, das nutzt er ewig.


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Wortre:.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ackebua (10. Januar 2003)

Wo wir ja schon mal bei Vierrädern sind:

Von Mitsubishi soll es im kommenden Jahr einen Nachfolger des EvoVII geben - ist doch toll, oder? (habenwill)

Ackebua


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Januar 2003)

Wieso, was fährst du jetzt? Was ist der Evo für ein Typ? Limousine? Sportcoupé? Von VW kommt jetzt auch ein neuer raus, etwas kleiner als der Sharan. Name natürlich vergessen...  Aber soll um die 20 000 kosten. Soviel kostet schon der Skoda Octavia. Aber wenn man hin und wieder mitm Bike verreisen will, muß man sich ja mal umschauen...


----------



## Gempi (10. Januar 2003)

@ClaudiLu:

Na ja, Limousine und Sportcoupé sind keine schlechten Tips, das ganze vereinigt sich quasi in diesem wunderbaren Automobil EVO VIII. Zu bestaunen hier u.a. hier: 
http://www.motor-talk.de/t54935/f85/s/thread.html

Wer den nicht haben will ist selber schuld!


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Januar 2003)

Wow, der sieht wirklich heiss aus. Und dann noch in knallgelb. Scheint meine Lieblingsfarbe zu werden. Wirklich geiles Teil. Würd ich auch nehmen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Januar 2003)

Na wassn hier los? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Diskussion?  Naja weitermachen!



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wow, der sieht wirklich heiss aus. Und dann noch in knallgelb. Scheint meine Lieblingsfarbe zu werden. *


Hör mir auf mit GELB!  Wegen der Farbe wache ich z.Zt. nachts schweißgebadet auf! Schuld is der 2003-er Specializedkatalog. Mein rotes Streitross is ja gerade auf den heiligen Gewährleistungswegen und das 2003-er Modell hat nen gelben Rahmen . ICH WILL KEIN POSTRAD!!!


----------



## mischiflix (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Na wassn hier los?
> 
> 
> ...


* 
naja, n bissl abwexlung gehört ja auch dazu, aber dann gleich ein thema, von dem ich so viel ahnung hab, wie ne kuh vom stabhochsprung?




			Hör mir auf mit GELB!  Wegen der Farbe wache ich z.Zt. nachts schweißgebadet auf! Schuld is der 2003-er Specializedkatalog. Mein rotes Streitross is ja gerade auf den heiligen Gewährleistungswegen und das 2003-er Modell hat nen gelben Rahmen . ICH WILL KEIN POSTRAD!!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*also, herr feld*m*arschall ZZZZZorro, gegen die farbe generell ist doch nichts einzuwenden, doch recht habt ihn, an einem spezialiced  ne, das muß wirklich nicht sein!
naja, ich werd mich denn mal langsam in mein kurzes gelbes trikot und meine gelbe jacke hüllen, also, bis nachher!


so long...
genießt die kälte, solange es noch kalt ist, wenn es warm wird ist es mit der schönen kälte plötzlich vorbei! in diesem sinne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Na wassn hier los?
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso Gelb ist doch ne schöne Farbe und GELB ist nicht gleich GELB. naja, ist aber auch Ansichtssache.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Januar 2003)

Gelb is gelb, weils gelb ist, ist gelb eben gelb  und sowas passt wie es zu gefährlich schrub nunmal nicht zu einen Specialized-Schlachtross.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (12. Januar 2003)

lieber herr oberfeld*m*arschall ZZZZZorro, solltet ihr nich mal euere beschreibung der  rösser langsam ändern?



> Registriert seit: Jun 2001
> Wohnort: Neobrandt zu Mecklenburg
> Bike: 2 Streitrösser: 1 Feuerross (Specialized SJ FSR XC Comp z.Zt. mit Hüftschaden) und ein Silberpfeil (Stevens 6.5.2)



sollte es nich heißen
Bike: Streitrösser: 1 Postrad der marke Specialized und ein Silberpfeil?

(hilfe, das gibt wieder schelte)

Claudi, du hast doch recht, gelb ist eine wirklich schicke farbe, aber wenn dann nur gelb und auffällig und nochmal gelb! 

so, gute nacht und schönes wochenende noch


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *lieber herr oberfeldmarschall ZZZZZorro, solltet ihr nich mal eure beschreibung der  rösser langsam ändern?
> 
> sollte es nich heißen
> ...


Herr Unterst! Ich rufe sie zur Ordnung! Ich habe diese Angaben gerade erst geändert. 

Gegen ein bisschen Gelb hätte ich ja auch nix, aba das is doch ein glatter Fehlgriff für ein Specialized:


----------



## mischiflix (12. Januar 2003)

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
und sowas noch so spät am abend, ich verstehe eure albträume langsam! das einzig schicke an diesem rad ist doch die gabel, und das ist nicht einmal eine RST!

nein, nun verstehe ich eure ängste und sorgen diesbezüglich, ein specialized soll ja auch rot sein, sonst ist es ja auch kein richtiges!
also der vater von einer freundin hat auch eins, wie ihr es besaßt, auch in diesem schicken rot, ich muss sagen, ist schon böse, wenn man da übern flur geht und da sowat schicket Rum-steht, men men men. 

naja, wie schon erwähnt, greift doch einfach auf das epic zurück, dann kann ich das endlich mal testen!

so, allen anderen ne gute nacht
(dder mit dem kettenhemd-in-den-see-geher)


----------



## mischiflix (12. Januar 2003)

hey, claudi, sag ma hast du nun dein RR abgeholt jetz  am wochenende?


naja, is das nicht ein mist wetter draußen? da macht das ja noch weninger spass irgendwas zu machen als bei -15°C!
ich war heute unterwegs, zwecks rodeln und schlittschuhlaufen, also, das rodeln ham wir gleich sein lassen und auf dem see war das auch nicht grade angenehm, da auf dem eis 2-5cm wasser standen, was ein sehr vorsichtiges fahren voraussetzte.

aber, egal, nu iss erstma wieder woche, also, schule und schule und schule (olle geschichtsklausur), naja, nebenbei werd ich sehen, das ich noch ein bisschen auf die rolle komme, das wars denn ja auch schon wieder.

also, machts besser!


----------



## ClaudiLu (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo, Zu Gefährlich, schön das du an mich gedacht hast. rad ist da. Siehe Link, vorletzter post oder so. Da stehts ausführlich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37242&pagenumber=3







Bin sehr happy. Es könnt jetzt langsam Frühling werden. 
@Zorro: Dein Rad sieht in Gelb wirklich nicht prickelnd aus. Aber meins dafür. Es tendiert eher zum Orange, also son postgelb wie in der Abbildung ist es auch nicht.


----------



## mischiflix (12. Januar 2003)

mensch claudi, denn herzlichen glückwunsch!
wirklich schick!!
bezüglich des sattels kann ich nur sagen, das hat nix mit üben zu tun(oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?) lieber ne runde die position ändern oder auf nen anderen umsteigen, ich hab mich auch 6 jahr nicht gekümmert, auf was ich da sitze, mit dem neuen geht das echt besser! zumal ich das auch grade merke, nach bestimmt 6 wochen ohne training und denn aufm sattel--auha!
und auf der rolle, da hab ich auch noch n paar probleme mit dem sitzfleisch, so 1,5h da muss man ab und zu mal den bremswiederstand hoch drehn und im stehen fahren, aber bei diesem tainingsgerät geht das ja!( zu sehen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=408589#post408589 danke ZZZZZorro!, nur das dieser denn auch noch mein lieblingstrainingsgerät besetzt!)

so, nu fehlt ja nur noch das gute wetter, und du kannst dein RR denn auch mal gehörig ausführen!

so, nu aber rasch inns bett, es gilt ja noch zu lernen und lesen wollt ich eigentlich auch noch n paar seitchen

also, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (13. Januar 2003)

Na weiß nicht, am anfang hab ich auch auf meinem Gel-MTB-Sattel nicht so perfekt gesessen, jetzt kann ich schon ohne Hosenkissen fahren ohne was zu merken. Der RR-Sattel ist halt sehr schmal und mir wurde vom Gelsattel abgeraten, weil das Gel doch nur woanders hingedrückt wird, wo es dann doch zu Stauungen kommt. Das mit dem Positionswechsel is klar, Süßer. Aber grundsätzlich is der neue Sattel schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mal sehen, wie es nach ner Woche aussieht.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Codierungen von Rädern? Oder Versicherungen usw.?


----------



## Droppel (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Codierungen von Rädern? Oder Versicherungen usw.? *




Gar nichts, weil Codierungen meinen Rahmen zerstören und eine Fahrradversicherung für mich nutzlos ist, da ich mein Rad nicht irgendwo anschließe. Stattdessen habe ich meine Hausratversicherung kräftig erhöht, denn wenn sie meine Bikes klauen, dann aus dem Keller und da greift die Hausrat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (13. Januar 2003)

Und im Urlaub? Wenn du das Rad mitnimmst. Oder wenn du fährst und dich schuppst einer runter, um dein Rad zu kriegen?
Fährst du nicht ma zu einem Geschäft, um dort reinzugehen & dann mußte doch s Radl anschließen?


----------



## Droppel (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Und im Urlaub? Wenn du das Rad mitnimmst. Oder wenn du fährst und dich schuppst einer runter, um dein Rad zu kriegen?
> Fährst du nicht ma zu einem Geschäft, um dort reinzugehen & dann mußte doch s Radl anschließen? *




Im Urlaub habe ich meist ein Bike-Hotel, wo die Räder gesichert werden! Sollte das nicht funktionieren, nehme ich mein Bike mit ins Zimmer. Sonst habe ich es unterm Hintern!

Mich schuppst keiner runter! Erstens bin ich zu schnell und zweitens würde es dem Knaben schlecht ergehen. Bin schließlich kein 70 - 75 kg Streichholz, sondern ein vor Kraft strotzendes Abbild eines Mannes. Hab ja auch einen Höllenschweren Job, aber zurück zum Thema:  

Fahre ich in meine Bikeläden, so kennt man mich und hat extra einen Ständer, wo mein Rad reinkommt und zur Ansicht herumsteht. Schließlich gibts nicht soviele aufgemotzte RAGAZZI-Bikes wie meines. 

Sonst habe ich mein Bike nur da wo es hingehört: Unterm Hintern, auf dem Dachträger, im Keller oder im Bett !


Angemerkt sei noch, dass ich nicht durch die City oder dunkle Ecken fahre. Show-fahren brauch ich nicht, da ich alles hab, was mir beliebt. Da wo ich bike dürfte auch keiner stehen, um mich vom Bike zu schubsen, es sei denn es ist eine rumänische Räuberbande,die ich im tiefsten Gelände überrasche!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DroppEL _
> *Stattdessen habe ich meine Hausratversicherung kräftig erhöht, denn wenn sie meine Bikes klauen, dann aus dem KELler und da greift die Hausrat! *


Na für ein Ragazzi ohne SID und XTR reicht des viELleicht. Meine Hausratversicherung gibt mir aber nur max. 3% der Gesamtversicherungssumme. Und ich wollt ja auch nur meine Wohnung nicht einen Palast versichern, um hierdurch nen vernünftigen Schutz zu erreichen. Es gibt auch speziELle Bikeversicherungen, aba da fragt man sich ob die für nen Audo gedacht sind.

@Claudi
Na denn auch nochma von mir nen Glückwunsch zum neuen Geschoss.

Von Codierungen halte ich auch nix. Hier zwei Threads zu dem Thema:
Radkodierung von Rabbit & Umfrage Codierung von BlueGirl666 

@ zu gefährlich
Da hassu recht, des da draußen is *igittibäh*. Überall Matsch und tiefe Pfützen und wenn de zu nah anner Straße läufst, dann jibbet eine Dusche nacher andern. 

und nun nochma @DroppEL
Harter Hund? Vor Kraft strotzend? Höllenschwerer Job? all meine Kraft widme ich diesem tollen Staat (kleine Hilfe: hat auch was mit Seefahrt zu tun) Mhh passt eigentlich bis auffe Seefahrt auf mich.  Also langsam verwirrst du mich mit deinen Hinweisen auf deine berufliche Tätigkeit. Das is ja wie die Namenssuche beim RumpELstiELzchen. 

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Na für ein Ragazzi ohne SID und XTR reicht des viELleicht. Meine Hausratversicherung gibt mir aber nur max. 3% der Gesamtversicherungssumme. Und ich wollt ja auch nur meine Wohnung nicht einen Palast versichern, um hierdurch nen vernünftigen Schutz zu erreichen. Es gibt auch speziELle Bikeversicherungen, aba da fragt man sich ob die für nen Audo gedacht sind.
> Gruß *



Stimmt Eure Kate ists sicherlich nicht wert!

Aber mein Lieber, wir haben 4 Bikes im Wert von 7.000  versichern müssen. Eine Radversicherung hätte schlappe 330  im Jahr gekostet. Bin ich doof oder was? Da hab ich kräftig die Hausrat erhöht. Das war wesentlich billiger und da mein Fahrrad ja sowieso in meinem Bett schläft ists auch sinnvoll!


Herzzerreissend freundlichst jauchzende Grüße aus dem Regierungsbezirk dieses kargen Landes!


----------



## mischiflix (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Herzzerreissend freundlichst jauchzende Grüße aus dem Regierungsbezirk dieses kargen Landes! *



euch schein die aufnahme in das IBC-Forum-Team wirklich zu neuen meistergedanken und träumerein beflügelt zu haben...



> *Das mit dem Positionswechsel is klar, Süßer. *



hm, hm, hm, hm, HÜLFE!   
war ja nur son klener tipp...
aso, noch eins: nich gravieren lassen! wie sieht denn sowat aus??? das passt an ein RAGAZZI (natürlich ohne SID und XTR  )
doch dieses thema wurde ja schon in den Threads aus feld*m*arschall ZZZZZorros links besprochen.

also, mfg und gute nacht


----------



## ClaudiLu (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> @Claudi
> Na denn auch nochma von mir nen Glückwunsch zum neuen Geschoss.
> ...



Ja, die Links hab benutzt und bin mir wegen der Codierung jetze auch nicht mehr so sicher. Ich laß das dann wohl eher fallen.  Aber das mit der Versicherung werd ich wohl noch n bissl verfolgen.
Aber der Versicherungsschutz oder Nichtversicherungsschutz ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Ausm Hotelzimmer kann das ebenso geklaut werden. Und auf Touren im Ausland (Radurlaub) macht man auch mal Pause und wenn dann die Landfinger kommen. Udn alle anderen, die helfen könnten, sagen dann: Nix verstehen. Und du stehst.
DroppEL geht mitm Ross ins Bett? Dolle Schlagzeile für die BILD.


----------



## Droppel (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> 
> Ausm Hotelzimmer kann das ebenso geklaut werden. Und auf Touren im Ausland (Radurlaub) macht man auch mal Pause und wenn dann die Landfinger kommen. Udn alle anderen, die helfen könnten, sagen dann: Nix verstehen. Und du stehst.
> DroppEL geht mitm Ross ins Bett? Dolle Schlagzeile für die BILD. *



Im Hotelzimmer wird mir das Ding bestimmt nicht geklaut, weil in Südtirol die Hotels oder besser Appartments nicht allzu groß sind - soll heißen FAMILIE! Da kommt nichts weg. Bei Einbruch greift wieder die Versicherung!

Klar mache ich auch Pause während meiner Radtour, muss ja schließlich mal `nen Happen Essen und ein paar Bilder schießen. Aber Klein-Droppel geht nicht tralala, ins Wirtshaus, sondern tralala fragt seine Droppeline, ob sie auch etwas Gel oder einen Riegel haben will! Kaffepausen dürfen die Wanderer machen. Auch das Wort Tour wird bei uns auf`s strengste missbraucht, da wir recht zügig radeln, allerdings mit Pausen für Fotos - deshalb sage ich Tour!

In Südtirol sprechen übrigends die meisten Deutsch. Mit nix verstehen bin ich noch nie dagestanden. Selbst ein bisserl English verstehen die meisten. Also eine Räuberparole von Dir!

Ich für meinen Teil finde die Radversicherung Schwachsinn. Übrigends ist Dein Bike da auch nur bis 22:00 Uhr draussen versichert. Wenn Du unbedingt eine brauchst - bitte! Ich fahre für gewöhnlich auch nur 1 mal im Jahr in den Bikeurlaub und dafür extra `ne Radversicherung - pffffffffff! Nö!

Da kann ich mich auch gegen Flugzeugabstürze versichern. Ich fliege nämlich auch oft .... (O.k. - war nicht ganz ernst gemeint!)

Natürlich gehe ich mit Bike ins Bett. Da ist es früh immer schön warm, wenn ich raufkletter!

@ zu gefährlich: Die abgeschiedene Lage Eures Zeltlagers verleitet allzu schnell zu kühnen Sprüchen, doch denkt daran - ich bin schneller vor Ort, um wieder für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen, als Euch lieb ist!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Manomano imma diese Rennradgeschichten!
> 
> Im Hause ZZZZZorro ist seit heut 1404 große Trauer!!! Das Schaukelpferdchen hat große Gebrechen. Die Schwingenaufnahme am Rahmen is gerissen.   So begebe ich mich nun also auch in die Reihe derer von und zu Framecrusher. *



Pünktlich 1013 Uhr rumpelte heut mein Handy(koi Schnürle) inner Tasche. Am anderen Ende der Luftverbindung ein freundlicher Radspezialist mit der frohen Kunde, es sei ein neuer Rumpf für mein Streitross eingetroffen (nach nur 1 1/2 Wochen!!!). Allerdings sei dieser nicht von rotem Antlitz. Meine erste Reaktion: *bibberbibber* Bevor ich meine Befürchtung jedoch äußern konnte, sprach er: "Er ist schwarz." *alleindenletztentagengesammeltensteinezubodenfall* Nun wurden noch ein paar Veränderungen besprochen, da dieses neue Schmuckstück ein Stumpjumper M4 (also det Vorjahres-S-Works) eines anderen Umwerfers bedürfe und somit auch ein neues Innenlager benötigt. Gesagt tun getan, eben nach Feierabend zum Hufschmied gewetzt und sich beim ersten Anblick des Rosses vor Verzückung auffen Hintern gesetzt. Mann sowat schicket. Leider hab ich keine DigiCam, sonst würd ich euch alle an dem Augenschmaus teilhaben lassen. Die Crossmax-Hufe kommen so noch besser zur Geltung. *schwärm*

Naja, jetzt werd ichs noch ein wenig bestaunen und mir ein paar Modifizierungen ausdenken, schließlich sind Vorbau und Gabel noch rot, da werde ich wohl noch was verändern.

Nachtrag: Und ich habs inner Disc-Ausführung bekommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Droppel (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Nachtrag: Und ich habs inner Disc-Ausführung bekommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße *




Wow - Compact Disk oder DVD???

Da kommt ja bald das ganze Dorf zu den ZZZZZorros zum gucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> Wow - Compact Disk oder DVD???*


Nee, ich glaube eher so'ne Disc, die sie bei Olympia immer wegwerfen  

@Zzzzorro: Na dann, herzlichen zum (fast) neuem Bike


----------



## Droppel (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Nee, ich glaube eher so'ne Disc, die sie bei Olympia immer wegwerfen
> *



Ach Du meinst den Discus!

Da wollte der alte ZZZZZorro aber ganz dick auftrumpfen. Wollte bei uns jungen Hüpfern mit Ghettoslang besser ankommen.

Fehlschuss mein Lieber ZZZZZorro, auch bei uns jungen sexy mens bleibt der Discus das, was er seit jeher war - ein Discus. Nix Disc!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. Januar 2003)

Aber, aber die Herren, wollt Ihr etwa mit Unkenntnis trumpfen?  Schauts innen Specialized Katalog oder auf deren Heimseite es handelt sich natürlich um die Ausführung für die Meister des Umgangs mit bremsenden und manchmal auch singenden Scheiben, auch Disc genannt. Und so trägt dieses bildschöne Ross den Namen "Stumpjumper FSR Comp Disc".

Hier ein kleines Bild aussem 2003-er Katalog. Leider is mein Scanner net so dolle, wodurch des Bild auch nicht mit bester Qualität glänzt, aber Schönheit und Eleganz eines solchen Rahmens kann dies nicht trüben.


----------



## Carbonator (14. Januar 2003)

Ich muss auch noch mal sagen: Mein Glückwunsch datt bike sieht net schlecht aus, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn de solch eine gelbe abtrünnige Banane bekommen hättst.

Naja mit dein ganzen Teilchen dranne sieht das bestimmt schnieke aus...
bin ma gespannt wann du es denn zum ersten mal ausführst. 


Also wir sehn uns denn Mädels ich geh morgn mit dem gefährdeten auffe Rolle n bissel Training nacheiffern.
Trotzdem ringehaun  und skols


----------



## mischiflix (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Naja mit dein ganzen Teilchen dranne sieht das bestimmt schnieke aus...
> bin ma gespannt wann du es denn zum ersten mal ausführst.
> 
> ...



ganze teilchen? hm, des macht mich stutzig, etwa drogen im spiel bei der beschaffung dieses wünderschönen arabers? 

@ carboni: wo bin ich denn gefährdet? tststststs 

nun zu euch feld*m*arschall: wie gesagt ein wunderschöner araber, mit bester abstammung!
wenn ihr dann den hufschmied erst noch machen lasst, lässt sich die schönheit, die auf diesem alten ölgemälde schon zu erkennen ist noch steigern. 
endlich, liebster feld*m*arschall, endlich habt ihr es eingesehen, und seid auch zu den scharzen reitern übergegangen!!!!


glückwunsch! 


mit gichtgekrümmter hand zum gruße
und großer vorfreude auf den ersten gemeinsamen ausritt mit neuem gaul, ähh, schlachtross

gehabet euch wohl...


----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2003)

... sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!!!!


> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Aber, aber die Herren, wollt Ihr etwa mit Unkenntnis trumpfen? ...
> ... Und so trägt dieses bildschöne Ross den Namen "Stumpjumper FSR Comp Disc".*


Zunächst einmal, mein Herr, verhält es sich ja so,
daß es entweder heißt:

_Stumpjumper FSR Comp_ (Ist dann allerdings ohne Disc)

oder aber:

_Stumpjumper FSR Disc_

Auf jeden Fall nicht so ein Misch-Masch wie von dir oben zusammengewürfelt!

*Soviel nur zum Thema Unwissenheit* 

Ungetrübt dessen: Sehr hübsches Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> Im Hotelzimmer wird mir das Ding bestimmt nicht geklaut, weil in Südtirol die Hotels oder besser Appartments nicht allzu groß sind - soll heißen FAMILIE!
> ...



Du gehst mit Bike ins Bett? Und deine Droppeline geht inn Keller oder was? Ja das ist wahre (Männer-)Liebe.
Naja, mir geht es auch nicht darum, wenn ich mitm Radl zu Hause bin. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel im Urlaub bin mitm Radl und da wirds mir geklaut oder beschädigt. Oder ich nehms Auto und Radl ist drin und mir donnert jemand ins Auto und Radl ist verletzt. Oder das Auto wird geklaut mit Radl drin...
Und Urlaub ist nicht NUR Südtirol. Die Welt ist weitgrößer.
Außerdem wenns gemopst wird oder unbrauchbar zerstört, hol ich mir das Geld vonner Versicherung oder ein Teil der Versicherungssumme, gehe inn nächsten Laden und hol mir ein neues Schaukelpferd. Dazu hab ich zu hart fürs RR gespart. Das sind meine Beweggründe. ich finds sch... das man hier belächelt und nicht ernst genommen wird.
Hab übrigens auch den Tip bekommen  zu:
http://www.bikefinder.de


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Januar 2003)

Na gut ich gebe mich geschlagen, nun nach intensivstem Studium, isset ein Comp. Sieht ja auch schicker aus als der sülberne Disc. Hatte mich vonner Verlegung der für die hintere Hufbremse benötigten Elasteleitung täuschen lassen, dass da nochn Disc zu muss. Nene diese Amerikaner.   

Nun war dies Manöver aber auch von taktischer Natur, gelang es mir so doch eine weitere schändliche Untat des Stadtfürsten zu Rostock aufzudecken. Anscheinend schmiedet dieser fleißig weiter Bande mit Regierungen des Umlandes gegen sein Gastland. Na warte!



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Du gehst mit Bike ins Bett? Und deine Droppeline geht inn Keller oder was? Ja das ist wahre (Männer-)Liebe. *


Da kannste ma sehn was die bei den von DroppEL imma angeführten unattraktiven Nach-Mutti-Rufern so abgeht.  

Aber eines ist sicher, ein jedes Streitross benötigt für entsprechende Ruhephasen eine Pferdedecke, Hufschuhe, eine Haube für Zügel und Elektronik; sowie einen adäquaten Stellplatz. Ein schnöder Kellerplatz ist eine Grausamkeit und ein Streitros bestraft seinen Reiter mit Abwürfen.



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Außerdem wenns gemopst wird oder unbrauchbar zerstört, hol ich mir das Geld vonner Versicherung oder ein Teil der Versicherungssumme, gehe inn nächsten Laden und hol mir ein neues Schaukelpferd. *


Ein weiser Entschluss, sich dann ein Schaukelpferdchen zu holen.


----------



## Droppel (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Naja, mir geht es auch nicht darum, wenn ich mitm Radl zu Hause bin. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel im Urlaub bin mitm Radl und da wirds mir geklaut oder beschädigt. Oder ich nehms Auto und Radl ist drin und mir donnert jemand ins Auto und Radl ist verletzt. Oder das Auto wird geklaut mit Radl drin...
> Und Urlaub ist nicht NUR Südtirol. Die Welt ist weitgrößer.
> ...




Das zählt alles nicht! Wenn mein Bike bei einem Autounfall beschädigt wird, zahlt nicht die Bikeversicherung, sondern die Haftpflicht! Wenn das Auto samt Bike geklaut wird, zahlt Deine Bikeversicherung wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da Du Dein hochwertiges Fahrrad ordnungsgemäß hättest sichern müssen. Dazu zählt bestimmt kein Dachträger oder das abschließbare Auto!

Bike-Urlaub sind für mich Berge und dort gibts nunmal Bikehotels mit entsprechendem Service und Abstellmöglichkeiten in familiärer Atmosphäre. Wenn Du nach Mallorca fliegst, schläfst Du bestimmt im Inland und nicht in einer Bettenhochburg in Palma!

Aber naja, was red ich - mach Deine Bikeversicherung! Wichtig ist doch, dass Du Dich besser fühlst. Wenn Du Dir das Bike so hart vom Munde abgespart hast sowieso!

Ich brauche sie nicht!


----------



## Rabbit (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *ich finds sch... das man hier belächelt und nicht ernst genommen wird.
> Hab übrigens auch den Tip bekommen  zu:
> http://www.bikefinder.de *


Wer belächelt hier wen????
Ich habe auch extra die Fahrradklausel in meine Hausratversicherung aufnehmen lassen. Gut, man muß natürlich die Ausnahmen beachten, wie z.B. die erwähnte "nach 22 Uhr" Regel ... aber um die Zeit laß ich das Bike sowieso nicht mehr unbeaufsichtigt draussen stehen!

Manchmal denke ich allerdings auch, warum bezahlst Du die Versicherung überhaupt, Du läßt das Bike ja doch nie unbeaufsichtigt und wenn, dann nur kurz und natürlich angeschlossen.
Tja, aber man hat ja schon Kühe ko**en sehen. Und genau dann wird das Bike entwendet ... und wenn's dann nicht versichert war ... also, besser ist das!

Aber zu dem Thema gab's auch schon ausreichend Themen hier im Forum. Einfach mal nach dem Stichwort Diebstahl od. Versicherung in "Sonstige Bikethemen" suchen, dann solltest DU fündig werden!


----------



## Droppel (15. Januar 2003)

Also ich denke mal, dass Du mich mit belächeln meinst!
Warum weiss ich nicht! 

Meinen Segen hast Du trotzdem! 

@Rabbit: Genau das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht und bin deshalb zum Entschluß gekommen, dass es sinnlos für mich (uns) ist.


Übrigends ClaudiLu: Wenn man mich vom Rad stößt und mir das Bike nimmt ist es Raub! Eine Radversicherung dürfte da nicht zahlen. Ebenso für Beschädigungen beim Autounfall!


Für mich wäre eine Radversicherung nur sinnvoll wenn ich mit dem Bike täglich zur Arbeit fahre und dort auf einem freien Platz das gute Stück anschließen müsste. Ebenso natürlich, wenn ich keinen Keller oder sowas hab.


Beste Grüße!


----------



## Droppel (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Da kannste ma sehn was die bei den von DroppEL imma angeführten unattraktiven Nach-Mutti-Rufern so abgeht.
> *




So, Pimperle - nun bist Du zu weit gegangen. Deinen Aufnahmeantrag in den "sexy mens" habe ich gerade den 3 jährigen Buben auf der Strße als Malpapier gegeben.

 


Und was mir noch zur Radversicherung einfällt:

Du darfst ein 3.000 Bike auch nicht mit einem 0815 Schloß sichern. Es muss "entsprechend" geichert sein. Soll heißen Bügelschloß ab 50 ....

Für einige Bügelschlösser der Marke ABUS gibts sogar Rabatte!!!

Mach Dich doch da bei Deiner zukünftigen Versicherung mal schlau!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *So, Pimperle - nun bist Du zu weit gegangen. Deinen Aufnahmeantrag in den "sexy mens" habe ich gerade den 3 jährigen Buben auf der Straße als Malpapier gegeben.
> 
> *


Na das geht mir jetzt aber nahe. 



> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Und was mir noch zur Radversicherung einfällt:
> 
> Du darfst ein 3.000 Bike auch nicht mit einem 0815 Schloß sichern. Es muss "entsprechend" geichert sein. Soll heißen Bügelschloß ab 50
> ...


Ja genau  Dafür darfste aba auch ausschließlich die nutzen. Haste ma ein anderes Schloss dran, jibbet kein Geld wenns wech is. 

Also ich hab des midder Suche nach ner Versicherung ja auch ma betrieben. Fazit: Bei den speziellen Bikeversicherungen denkste, die wollen einen Porsche versichern. Und erst die ganzen Ausnahmeklauseln. Nene die solln ma ihrn Mist anderen andrehen. Ansonsten seh ich dat auch wie Rabbit und Droppel.

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Also ich hab des midder Suche nach ner Versicherung ja auch ma betrieben. Fazit: Bei den speziellen Bikeversicherungen denkste, die wollen einen Porsche versichern. Und erst die ganzen Ausnahmeklauseln. Nene die solln ma ihrn Mist anderen andrehen. Ansonsten seh ich dat auch wie Rabbit und Droppel.
> 
> Gruß *




Richtig, richtig - das besänftigt mich etwas, aber leider ist Dein Antrag schon durch eine lachende Sonne, einer Figur mit übergroßen Händen und Füßen, einem schiefen Haus, Bäumen und Blumen bemalt worden. Unkenntlich!


----------



## ClaudiLu (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> Du darfst ein 3.000 Bike auch nicht mit einem 0815 Schloß sichern. Es muss "entsprechend" geichert sein. Soll heißen Bügelschloß ab 50 ....
> Für einige Bügelschlösser der Marke ABUS gibts sogar Rabatte!!!
> ...


Also ich hab kein 3000 Euro teures radl, sondern NUR 2000 Euro. Und ích hab ein Schloß von ABUS, allerdings ohne Bügel, dafür mit Code. Die Bügelschlösser waren alle so schwer. Schließlich muß ich das auch im Rucksack durch die Gegend schleppen. Ich hab eins mit Extra Level 7 (auf einer Skala von 1-10 steht das für die Sicherheit) und mit Zahlenkombi. Es hat eine extra gehärtete Stahlummantelung.
Sorry noch mal, daß ich mir so mögliche und unmögliche Gedanken um mein Radl mache und dann übersehe, daß es noch andere Versicherungen gibt, die fürn E-Fall eintreten.
ich mach mir wahrscheinlich zu viele Gedanken. Aber trotzdem geht es mir besser, wenn ich das teure RR absichere und im Falle Geld bekomme, um mir dann ein neues zu holen.


----------



## Droppel (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Also ich hab kein 3000 Euro teures radl, sondern NUR 2000 Euro. Und ích hab ein Schloß von ABUS, allerdings ohne Bügel, dafür mit Code. Die Bügelschlösser waren alle so schwer. Schließlich muß ich das auch im Rucksack durch die Gegend schleppen. Ich hab eins mit Extra Level 7 (auf einer Skala von 1-10 steht das für die Sicherheit) und mit Zahlenkombi. Es hat eine extra gehärtete Stahlummantelung.
> *



Aus einschlägiger Erfahrung muss ich Dir sagen, dass alle Schlösser extrem leicht knackbar sind. Bügelschlösser bilden da keine Ausnahme. Aber: ABUS hat die Granit Serie bei Bügelschlössern, die sind wirklich sehr stabil. Man muss das Bike schon mit in die Werkstatt nehmen. Bei einem Test haben wir 3 Scheiben der Flex zerstört, bevor wir da durch waren. Allerdings kann man vor Ort auch einen Wagenheber zwischenspannen und somit das Schloss knacken. Ob man jedoch die Zeit hat ist fraglich, zumal auch nicht jeder Wagenheber für solch einen Spass geeignet ist. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass bei einem Bügelschloss die Schließvorrichtung schwer zu öffnen ist. Es gibt über Internet Kits zu kaufen die (bitte mal auf Deinen Schlüssel gucken) die Schlösser mit "runden Schlüsseln" ideal und fix öffnen. ABUS hat das meine ich nicht mehr. Die haben sehr gute Schlissvorrichtungen verbaut. Trelock hingegen benutzt immer noch diesen Stuss!

Die anderen Schlossarten sind eigentlich eine Einladung für jeden (ausgenommen Ketten), der einen ordentlichen Seitenschneider  im Wagen hat.

Also sehr vorsichtig sein!

Aber nach wie vor gilt unter den Dieben: Krieg ich das Schloss nicht auf, dann bau ich das Bike auseinander oder ich montiere die Befestigung an dem das Bike+Schloss verbunden ist ab.

Wer Dein Bike haben will bekommt es auch!


Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2003)

Mensch Droppel, Du Miesepeter 

Nach deiner Predigt fällt mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch eins ein:
Wer mein Bike will, der muß über meine Leiche  

Ist schon klar, wer es gezielt auf ein Bike abgesehen hat, für denn ist kein Schloß eine große Hürde ... trotzdem, die Versicherung gibt mir halt das beruhigende Gefühl, wenn's dann wirklich einer drauf abgesehen hat, stehe ich anschließend nicht mit leeren Händen dar. Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## gage_ (16. Januar 2003)

Spezielle Fahrrad-Versicherungen decken auch Raub ab. Zum Beispiel die ARAG. Auch den Diebstahl nach 22:00 ...

Ist aber sehr teuer, vor allem wenn ohne Selbstbehalt, und richtet sich nach dem Preis des Rads. Stellen sich jedoch nicht so quer wie Hausratsversicherungen, man bekommt auch schnell Ersatz.

Und bei vielen Hausratsversicherungen ist das Rad ja auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz der Versicherungssumme (oft nur 2-5%) versichert, da stoesst man mit wenig Besitz und viel Bike schnell an die Grenze


----------



## ClaudiLu (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> Aus einschlägiger Erfahrung muss ich Dir sagen, dass alle Schlösser extrem leicht knackbar sind. Bügelschlösser bilden da keine Ausnahme. Aber: ABUS hat die Granit Serie bei Bügelschlössern, die sind wirklich sehr stabil.   *



Ich muß dich enttäuschen, es soll doch ein Schloß geben, welches unknackbar ist. Selbst wenn Diebe das Schloß durchsägen, ist es durch eine spezielle KOnstruktion nicht zu öffnen. Es ist wie eine Acht undwird um das HInterrad und um den Rahmen gelegt. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, aber vielleicht schaut ihr selbst mal auf die Seite:

http://www.vk-international.com 







Morgen schick ich mal unseren Versicherungsagenten in die Spur. Er soll mal ein paar Versicherungen checken. ZUmindest weiß er ein paar Versicherungen außerhalb der Hausrat. In wieweit die gut und bezahlbar sind, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ich muß dich enttäuschen, es soll doch ein Schloß geben, welches unknackbar ist. Selbst wenn Diebe das Schloß durchsägen, ist es durch eine spezielle KOnstruktion nicht zu öffnen. Es ist wie eine Acht undwird um das HInterrad und um den Rahmen gelegt. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, aber vielleicht schaut ihr selbst mal auf die Seite:*



Hi Claudi,

ein solches Schloss ist vielleicht etwas schwieriger bzw. aufwendiger zu knacken, aber unknackbar gibt es m.E. nicht. Das ist eine Mär, die uns die Hersteller verzählen möchten.

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> 
> Ich muß dich enttäuschen, es soll doch ein Schloß geben, welches unknackbar ist. Selbst wenn Diebe das Schloß durchsägen, ist es durch eine spezielle KOnstruktion nicht zu öffnen. Es ist wie eine Acht undwird um das HInterrad und um den Rahmen gelegt.*



Fahr mit dem Schloss einfach mal zu Deiner Feuerwehr und lass es Dir aufmachen - dauert keine 2 min!

 


@gageC: Das mit der Raub-Versicherung ist anscheinend eine Reaktion auf Ereignisse, die in letzter Zeit vermehrt auftraten. Ist aber eigentlich bei einer Bike-Versicherung nicht üblich. Was muss man denn da zusätzlich berappen?


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Hi Claudi,
> ...



Schwieriger ist doch auch gut. Genaueres kann ich dir zu dem speziellen Teil auch nicht sagen. Laß das nur in einer Radzeitung. Wie die Mechanik oder wie auch immer speziell funktioniert, ist nicht verraten worden.

@DroppEL. Zur Feuerwehr geh ich dann, wenn ich mein Schlüssel zum Schloß oder den Code vergessen hab. Ansonsten will ich nicht hoffen ,daß die Feuerwehr sich Geld dazu verdient mit Fahrraddiebstählen.  So lange NUR die Feuerwehrdas Schloß knacken kann...
Wegen der Versicherung weiß ich noch nix. Unser Makler hört sich erst ma um. Wenn ich was weiß, geb ich Laut, ok?


----------



## gage_ (17. Januar 2003)

@Droppel .. also ich bin da nur ueber die ARAG  informiert, da geht Raub nicht extra, sondern ist halt einfach Teil des Pakets. Da ist z.B. auch Unterschlagung mit drin.

@ClaudiLu .. die Computerbranche sagt zu "Sicherheitsmechanismen", deren Funktionsweise nicht offengelegt wird "Security through Obscurity" ... mit anderen Worten, denkbar schlechte Voraussetzung fuer dauerhafte Sicherheit


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> * @ClaudiLu .. die Computerbranche sagt zu "Sicherheitsmechanismen", deren Funktionsweise nicht offengelegt wird "Security through Obscurity" ... mit anderen Worten, denkbar schlechte Voraussetzung fuer dauerhafte Sicherheit  *


Hm, naja. Nix genaues weiß man nicht. Aber ist doch shcon mal gut, wenn das Knacken um ein vieles verzögert oder erschwert wird.


----------



## mischiflix (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Hm, naja. Nix genaues weiß man nicht. Aber ist doch shcon mal gut, wenn das Knacken um ein vieles verzögert oder erschwert wird. *



iss natürlich gut, wenn das verzögert wird, doch iwe schon gesagt (von wem weiss ich nich) wer dein radl will, der bekommts auch!
so ein schloss dient dient doch eher als abschreckung, denn was zu geht, geht auch wieder auf...
iss meine meinung zu dem thema, und mit versicherungen beschäftige ich mich nich, bin ja noch jung und wohn zuhause, da macht dat papi noch  und der macht das bestimmt gut, da mir auch schon ma ein bike geklaut wurde, aber die versicherung nur ca.1/3 des wertes des bikes abdeckte. also, in diesem sinn, immer schön aufpassen!

na denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Januar 2003)

Ja soll ichs denn garn icht abschließen? So auffällig ist mein Schloß nun auch wieder nicht. Außerdem Zahlt die Versicherung nicht, sollte sich herausstellen, daß es nicht abgeschlossen war. Und ein Drittel von 2000 Euro ist auch schon viel. da kannste schon ma ne Anzahlung fürn neues Radl machen. Besser als nix... sag ich ma...


----------



## mischiflix (29. Januar 2003)

sollen wir den thread einfach sterben und in der versenkung des forums zerfallen lassen? NEIN!
zumal doch nun der herr feld[scheiß fett schreiben]m[/scheiß fett schreiben]arschall nun am montag ins kapitalistische ausland aussiedelt...
also, da ich am samstag schon nicht mehr m lande bin, macht doch noch eine abschlusstour, bei der ihr denn den *m*arschall alle sprints gewinnen lasst 

in diesem sinne: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und gute nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *...macht doch noch eine abschlusstour, bei der ihr denn den marschall alle sprints gewinnen lasst *



Watt solln dat heißen? Da isser nich dabei und gibt sone Statements. tsetsetse Meine Beene ham sich nach dem letzten Wochenende vollends erholt. Da soll ma einer versuchen mich im Sprint zu bezwingen *AUFFORDERUNG!!!*.


----------



## Carbonator (29. Januar 2003)

Kein Problem. Ich nehme an aber obs klappt is die nächste Frage euer Hoheit *g* .
Naja wenn wir ma wieder ne Tour machen gehts rund.Also wir sehn uns morgn Mädels beim hüpfen!!


----------



## Ackebua (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *...nun am montag ins kapitalistische ausland aussiedelt...*



Waaaaaaas???
Zzzzzorro verläßt das sinkende Schiff? Worin ist diese Untat denn begründet? Aufklärung erwünscht!


----------



## Droppel (30. Januar 2003)

Werter Ackebua!

Zählt mal eins und eins zusammen und Ihr werdet Euch vor den Kopf schlagen. Habt Ihr mich vergessen. Ich warf Ihn aus seiner Kate. Ins Exil soll er vorerst gehen. Damit er sich Gedanken macht, wie er in Zukunft seine Abgaben zu leisten hat.

Mit brandenbrurgischem Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Werter Ackebua!
> 
> Zählt mal eins und eins zusammen und Ihr werdet Euch vor den Kopf schlagen. Habt Ihr mich vergessen. Ich warf Ihn aus seiner Kate. Ins Exil soll er vorerst gehen. Damit er sich Gedanken macht, wie er in Zukunft seine Abgaben zu leisten hat.
> ...


Ja natürlich wie konnt Herr Ackebua Euch nur vergessen. Naja nen Stadtfürsten von einer solch unbedeutenden Stadt kann man schon ma übersehen.  

@Ackebua
Wo seht Ihr in Mecklenburg, außer an Droppels Herrschaft in Rostock, ein sinkendes Schiff? Ich denke Ihr müsst Euch um Eure Heimat sorgen, ein erstes Landstück habe ich diesem am vergangenen Freitag abgerungen.


----------



## Ackebua (31. Januar 2003)

Genug geflagst, jetzt will ich Informationen. Wann fährt denn die Barkasse ins ferne Land - will heißen, wann müßte denn ein letztes Stelldichein zwischen den Mächten geplant sein?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Genug geflagst, jetzt will ich Informationen. Wann fährt denn die Barkasse ins ferne Land - will heißen, wann müßte denn ein letztes Stelldichein zwischen den Mächten geplant sein? *


 
Lieber Ackebua,

wenn dann müsste das dann schon dies Wochenende sein, da ich bereits am Montag meine Reise per Eisenschwein aufnehme. Wobei ich nur wenig Zeit habe, da noch tausend Dinge erledigt werden müssen. Ich bin zwischendurch immer mal wieder hier, da könnte man ne Tour mit etwas Vorplanung durchführen. Ab 1. August werde ich wieder vollends vor Ort sein.

Aber aber, wieso denn ein Stelldichein zwischen den Mächten, wir streiten doch fortan Seit an Seit.

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Lieber Ackebua,
> ...




Ihr werdets nie begreifen - Fremder!!!

Und ein Heuchler (Lieber .....) noch dazu!!!


----------



## ClaudiLu (31. Januar 2003)

Die Zeit vergeht hoffentlich schnell. Nimmst dein Bike gleich mit, Boo? Kannste auch mal online hier her kommen vom fernen Süden?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Die Zeit vergeht hoffentlich schnell. Nimmst dein Bike gleich mit, Boo? Kannste auch mal online hier her kommen vom fernen Süden? *


Da ick ma so ville vorgenommen hab, wird sicher nix dran sein an den paar Monaten. Nene, da ick per Eisenschwein anreise und ich erst nen vernünftigen Platz fürs Bike finden muss kannsch des Bike erst im März nachholen. Im Februar wird gelaufen *ätz*. Na ins Board werde ich sicher finden. Es gilt ja schließlich ein paar Eindrücke und Tourberichte festzuhalten.

So jetzt brauch ich noch ein bisschen Schlaf, denn 1000 Uhr is ja Training.

Gruß

Kleiner Nachtrag: aussem Schlaf is nu doch nix geworden, ich glaub ich bleib jetzt wach.


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Februar 2003)

Hej, hallo, wie gehts dir mit dem 100%igem Schlafentzug? Würd mich freuen, mal von dir in dem halben Jahr was zu lesen. Wir sehen uns im Harz.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Hej, hallo, wie gehts dir mit dem 100%igem Schlafentzug? Würd mich freuen, mal von dir in dem halben Jahr was zu lesen. Wir sehen uns im Harz. *


Bin imma noch hellwach und topfit, von Müdigkeit spür ich nix und vor 0200 Uhr is auch net ans Bette zu denken, da ich inner Stunde schon wieder losziehe (Fernsehabend und lekker Schnabbulieren midde Kumpels).

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Februar 2003)

Na das ist ja auch was feines. Wo geht ihr den schmackofazen?
Also ich bin ganz schön ko, die Woche war fett. Udn heute auch noch um 5.30 Uhr aufstehen und nach Schwerin düsen. Am RR muße noch geschräubt werden und dann noch ein paar Klamotten abholen. Plauschen mit den Radshop-Jungs. Die sind echt supi, leider so weit weg.
Sag ma, ich suche Bilder von einem Modell von Cannondale namens Bad Boy. Hast du eine Idee, wo ich da was ausfindig machen kann im Netz. Eine deutsche Site gibts da ja nicht, oder irre ich?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Na das ist ja auch was feines. Wo geht ihr den schmackofazen?
> *


vorm Fernseher  Während ich hier ein wenig inne Tasten haue sind zawei meiner Kumpels gerade beim Basteln der edlen Kost.



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Sag ma, ich suche Bilder von einem Modell von Cannondale namens Bad Boy. Hast du eine Idee, wo ich da was ausfindig machen kann im Netz. Eine deutsche Site gibts da ja nicht, oder irre ich? *



Wat wissu denn damit? Dat issn Edelrenner.
Cannondale 2003-er Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Wat wissu denn damit? Dat issn Edelrenner.*


DAnke für deine Hilfe. Klar ist das ein Edelrenner. Ich sah ihn desöfteren in Schwerin stehen. Man kann sich schon festgucken. Aber nix mit kaufen falls du das denkst. Einfach nur Bild wegspeichern zum schwärmen. 
Wo kann man denn die Klamotten von der Seite kaufen? GIbts hier in Deutschland keine CD-Seite?


----------



## Filzlord (2. Februar 2003)

He hallo, hier is einer

Bin vonner Insel Rügen um genau zu sein.
Wie siehts bei euch aus wo muß ich fahren um mit euch mal crash zu ham  

mich würd ma interessieren wo man denn in unseren schoenen landen mal das material stressen kann.




Grüße Philipp


----------



## ZZZZZorro (2. Februar 2003)

Moin moin Filzlord,

erschtma willkommen im IBC.

Na inneinanderfahren ist nun eigentlich net unsere Definition des Geländeradsports. Wenn Du aber Touren etc. meinst, dann natürlich bei mir rings um NB. Ansonsten hama den Artist, der Greifswald per Bike unsicher macht und dann noch Droppel, den Rostocker Bikepiraten. Na und die Turbinianer sieht man auch bei diversen Rennen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

Aber wer sacht denn, dass man Rügen nich an einem Tag abfährt??? Dat is dochn Klacks  

Grüße aus Neobrandt


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Februar 2003)

Hallo lieber Zzzzzorro! Wie gehts dir? Wann startest du? Bleibst du mit irgendjemand im Forum in Kontakt? Den würd ich dnan mal gern fragen, wie es dir so in Bayern ergeht. ich wünsch dir was, auf bald!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Hallo lieber Zzzzzorro! Wie gehts dir? Wann startest du? Bleibst du mit irgendjemand im Forum in Kontakt? Den würd ich dnan mal gern fragen, wie es dir so in Bayern ergeht. ich wünsch dir was, auf bald! *


Moin moin, bin die Ruhe selbst, werd nachher noch fix meine sieben sachen packen. los gehts morjen inner früh midder Bahn. Na meine Erlebnisse werdsch im Board festhalten. Also ich bin nicht ausser Welt.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Februar 2003)

Find ich klasse, daßdu weiterhin kommst.
Winke-winke. Nutz die Berge schön!
Alles Gute für dich!


----------



## Droppel (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Nutz die Berge schön!
> *



Darauf kannst Du Gift nehmen. Er wird rodeln und ausgedehnte Wanderungen unternehmen. Extra dafür hat er sich hier in Rostock eine Lederhose und ein rot - weiss kariertes Hemd gekauft.

ZZZZZorro: Viel Spass und hoffentlich gefällts Dir. Wenn Du Heimweh hast: Es gibt ja noch das IBC. Aber gleub ja nicht, dass Du Trost von mir bekommst. Reiss Dich mal zusammen!


----------



## ClaudiLu (3. Februar 2003)

Na ob er das noch gelesen hat? Mal sehen, ob er bald ma reinschaut? Auch wenn er so tough tut, komisch ist das betimmt trotzdem für ihn und dann muß er seinen Gaul auch noch hier zurücklassen


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Februar 2003)

Mahlzeit,

na Droppel, dat hab ich doch gewusst . Aba woher weißt du von meiner schicken Tracht? 

Na meine Rösser vermisse ich jetzt schon, hier war die ganze Woche, nagut ab Dienstag, lekker Schneetreiben. Was hätte man da radeln können. Schaut schon schick aus wenn ich vonner Arbeit aussem 9. Stock auffe Stadt schaue. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (7. Februar 2003)

...ist wieda da... im Forum wenigstens... wie gehts dir denn sonst? Biste schon gelaufen? Und? Erste Connections - sprich Freundschaften - geschlossen? Schön war dein Gruß...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. Februar 2003)

Moin moin Claudi,

gelaufen??? eher verlaufen , hab mich auffem Heimweg gestern mächtig verfranzt. Naja, hab dennoch zurückgefunden. Bin heut innem anderen Internetcafe, weil det am Bahnhof hier in Nürnberg kann man wirklich niemandem empfehlen. Die ganze Zeit rennen irgendwelche Turbanträger um dich rum, und denn nerven dich noch Typen, die um dich rumdallern, nur um an den PC zu kommen.  

Naja egal, nene zum laufen binsch noch net gekommen. Hier hattet die ganze Woche geschneit und ich musst mich ja auch erstma auffer Arbeit und inner Stadt zurechtfinden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Februar 2003)

He Zzzzzorro! Wie teuer isses denn so im Internetcafé? Lass dich nicht vom Compi und Stuhl wegdrängeln. Halt die Ohren steif, der Frühling kommt bald und dann kannste ein Ross nachholen und Bayrische Luft schnuppern lassen. Viele Grüße von hier an dich von mir.

Claudi


----------



## mischiflix (9. Februar 2003)

nu auch bon mir ausm norden nochma grüße in den fernen süden nach nürmberck!
mehr an dieser stelle nicht mehr für diesen moment, ich geh jetz schlafen, also: aloha und 
Gute Nacht


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *nu auch bon mir ausm norden nochma grüße in den fernen süden nach nürmberck!
> mehr an dieser stelle nicht mehr für diesen moment, ich geh jetz schlafen, also: aloha und
> Gute Nacht *


He Schlafmütze, moin-moin. Noch nich wach? Das war ja n Kurzauftritt deinerseits. Und? Heute zum Training? Ich geh nachher noch joggen. Is hier ziemlich ruhig geworden, seit Zzzzzorro weg ist.


----------



## mischiflix (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> He Schlafmütze, moin-moin. Noch nich wach? Das war ja n Kurzauftritt deinerseits. Und? Heute zum Training? Ich geh nachher noch joggen. Is hier ziemlich ruhig geworden, seit Zzzzzorro weg ist. *



schlafmütze? Ich? niemals!
natürlich bin ich heute ma wieder trainieren gewesen, nach einer woche ohne bike muss dat einfach sein!
das dat so ruhig iss liegt bzw. lag ja auch daran das ich auch nich da war! 
aso, uns wegen kurzauftritt: wollt ja nur auch hier nochma signalisieren das ich wieder da bin...
also, bis denn und machts nich so wie der hinterherfahren und knutscht einfach irgendwelche wildfremden bäume!
bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Februar 2003)

He, Bäume hab ich nicht geknutscht, das tut doch AUA machen. Aber mein Hund, der mitjoggen mußte, hat mich schon ins Straucheln gebracht, da er unvermittelt stehen blieb. Ein paar Biker hab ich schon gesehn. Toll sahen die aus, in voller Montur - klasse. Da schlägt das Herz gleich höher. Morgen werde ich ma mein MTB scharf machen.

Winke-winke.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *He Zzzzzorro! Wie teuer isses denn so im Internetcafé? Lass dich nicht vom Compi und Stuhl wegdrängeln. *



Naja det geht noch, zaweieurofumfzig die Stunde koscht des. Ne ne in det komische Café da am Bahnhof bekommt mich keiner mehr. 


Viele Grüße ausser Bretzelcity


----------



## ClaudiLu (12. Februar 2003)

Und nun? Wo gehste jetzt hin? Ohne Compi und Radl ist echt sch... nicht wahr? Wird Zeit, daß Frühling wird... Jeder ersehnt das wohl... Die Kälte ist echt extrem...


----------



## Droppel (13. Februar 2003)

HEULSUSEN!!!


----------



## mischiflix (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *HEULSUSEN!!!
> 
> *


recht hatter! das wetter iss doch wunderschön! nur möchte ich dabei nicht auf meinem xc-bike sitzen, nö, lieber aufm gral durche stadt, dabei wird einem dann auch sehr schön warm...
so, an alle eine gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *HEULSUSEN!!!
> 
> *


Blödsinn. Ich sach ja nic, daß ich nix mache. Ich ziehe es durch und hab trotzdem Spaß. Aber schöner ist Sonne und wärmeres Wetter, damit man volle Presse fahren kann. Und Sonne und Wärme ist auch für die Seele gut.


----------



## Armani (14. Februar 2003)

Hört auf die Frau!!!
Bin voll Ihrer Meinung.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *HEULSUSEN!!!
> 
> *


Selber!!!  

@Claudi
Na da wo ich dann gehockt hab, hier jibbet ja ein paar mehr als in NB. 

Aber Kälte? Wo? Seht ihr etwa Eisbären??? So lang die net da sind wird geradelt, wenn man denn eins da hat, aba nun isses ja nur noch eine Woche bis ich mal wieder ein Ründchen drehen kann. Außerdem hab ich heut vonnem Steinbruch inner Nähe erfahren, den man lustig fürs Trainineren nutzen kann. Na ma sehn.

@all
Ach watt Sonne + Wärme, die hama dann noch lang genug. Jetzt ist das ultimative Wetter für Geländeradler. Festgefahrener Boden, abundzu ne Modderpiste, knackige Temperaturen, die leeren Radwege, kaum Wanderer, usw. usw. usw, das ist wirklich gut für die Seele.  

Grüßle aussem Drei-im-Weckla-Städtle


----------



## ClaudiLu (14. Februar 2003)

@Zzzzzorro: Aber Kälte hatten wir ja auch lange genug. Außerdem ist es ja noch auf Schlag heiß. Geht ja immer langsam los. Aber ich freu mich schon auf etwas Sonne und nicht mehr so dicke Klamotten. Und wenn ich mal den Schweißtropfen beim runterfließen auf den UNterarmen zu sehen darf.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *@Zzzzzorro: Aber Kälte hatten wir ja auch lange genug. Außerdem ist es ja noch auf Schlag heiß. Geht ja immer langsam los. Aber ich freu mich schon auf etwas Sonne und nicht mehr so dicke Klamotten. Und wenn ich mal den Schweißtropfen beim runterfließen auf den UNterarmen zu sehen darf. *


Versteh dat ja schon, aba wir ham nunma Winter, auch wenn uns die Presse ständig suggerieren möchte, das Winter im Winter was erstaunliches ist. Und wenns dann ma schnei wird ein Jahrhundertwinter .

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (15. Februar 2003)

Mit Verlaub, wenn ich im Winter radel, bin ich prächtig durchnässt. Da läuft der Schweiss zwar nicht den Unterarm runter, aber man merkt ihn in den Klamotten.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Mit Verlaub, wenn ich im Winter radel, bin ich prächtig durchnässt. Da läuft der Schweiss zwar nicht den Unterarm runter, aber man merkt ihn in den Klamotten. *


Oder man hat länger was von ihm, da er als Eis auffem Arm verbleibt.


----------



## Droppel (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Oder man hat länger was von ihm, da er als Eis auffem Arm verbleibt.  *



Es ist immer ein erhebendes Gefühl für mich, wenn sich die Sonne in meinem Eis-Schweiss-Gemisch spiegelt. All die funkelnden Farben der Erde - das ist es wert!


----------



## mischiflix (17. Februar 2003)

worauf ihr denn so alles achtet....., also mich zieht es in letzter zeit ja auch nicht mehr so in die ferne und da ich meist mit meinem gral durch die city cruise und sprünge suche, hab ich da nicht so ein auge für.......
aber, ich muss auch mal sagen, kalt ist ja kein problem, aber der schnee und das eis könn sich langsam ma verpiseln...
also denn!


----------



## ClaudiLu (17. Februar 2003)

@Zu Gefährlich: Genau, Eis und Schnee können sich von dannen machen. Aber in 4 Wochen siehts späteste´ns shcon ma ganz anders aus.
@Zzzzzorro: Das mit dem Jahrhundertwinter bezog sich, denke ich , auch auf die tiefen Temperaturen zurückzuführen, die ja doch echt langanhaltend sind. Und so viel Schnee haben wir doch nun lange nich mehr gehabt... Oda?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> [[email protected]: Das mit dem Jahrhundertwinter bezog sich, denke ich , auch auf die tiefen Temperaturen zurückzuführen, die ja doch echt langanhaltend sind. Und so viel Schnee haben wir doch nun lange nich mehr gehabt... Oda? [/B]


Moin moin,

für mich is das Unsinn. Diesen Winter wegen den paar Frosttagen als Jahrhundertwinter abzustempeln finde ich arg übertrieben. Es is halt Winter und da sind Schnee und Eis üblich und es gab schon Jahre, da hatten mer des so von Mitte November bis Ende Februar. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere bequatschen die Medien uns seit ein paar Jahren, das jeder Winter ein Jahrhundertwinter sei. Ich glaub das geht mind. seit 1996 so. Zumindest weiß ich, dass des wirklich ein wilder Winter war. Da habsch nämlich auf Rügen gearbeitet und Rügen war da total eingeschneit. Da hamse den Schnee per Bagger & LKW aus Bergen/Rügen gefahren. Und wer sich noch erinnert, da hatte sich sogar eine 600PS-Schneefräse beim Räumen der Straßen festgefahren. Das einzige was da erstaunlicherweise ;-) pünklich fuhr war die Bahn, die ja sonst von der ersten Flocke aussem Plan geworfen wird. Hab des gerade am Wochenende wieder erlebt. Naja.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (18. Februar 2003)

Ok, das mit Rügen war schon ganz schön haarig. Stimmt. Aber ich vergess auch meistens, was für Temperaturen und Klima so im vergangenen Jahr war. Aber ich finde schon, daß wir 13-15 Grad minus lange nicht hatten. Fast alle unsere Goldfische sind im Gartenteich erfroren. Trotz Eisfreihalter. Sonst haben sie Minusgrade immer überstanden, aber so tiefe und so harte...?


----------



## mischiflix (21. Februar 2003)

hm, ihr seid wohl eingefrohren?! 
naja, ich hab mich nun gestern mal wieder vor die tür getraut und muss euch sagen: einfach nur geil! (nur hab ich wieder wintertypisch mein dual bewegt, da alles andere mir doch zu kalt ist, [JA, bezeichnet mich als weichei!!! ])
dabei hab ich mich dann auch endlich mal getraut ne runde zu springen, wo ich früher nich rüber bin und hab in unserer achsoschönen stadt noch ein paar schöne stellen fürs video gefunden!
naja, nur bekam die "tour" meiner gabel nicht so ganz, da jetzt irgendetwas in ihr klappert....
na gut, ich werd mich mal wieder der physik zuwenden...
schönen tag noch!


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Februar 2003)

Ich war an drei von 5 tagen draußen und muß sagen, es war nie zu kalt und hat mir super wohl getan.
Wie gehts jetzt deiner Gabel, Zu Gefährlich? Muß ne neue her?
Wasn fürn Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ich war an drei von 5 tagen draußen und muß sagen, es war nie zu kalt und hat mir super wohl getan.
> Wie gehts jetzt deiner Gabel, Zu Gefährlich? Muß ne neue her?
> Wasn fürn Video? *



ich wär die woche sogar am liebsten 6 tage draußen gewesen, wär da nich das olle probeabi am montag (hab grad wieder 12 seiten prüfung zum üben gedruckt...)
neue gabel, NÖ! nu hab ich mir heute nochmal die zeit genommen, da n bissl nachzuschaun und hab dann rausgefunden, das das nix bedrohliches ist, nur das der vorbesitzer 2 A-head krallen da rein geschlagen hat, ich dann auch noch eine, da die zu tief saßen und nu sitzt da irgendwo zwischen denen irgendwas, das klappert...
video...naja, das iss ne idee, die wir (drop-rob, iss aber hier nicht angemeldet, gott weiss warum..UND ICH) haben und nun den 2. 
teil davon drehen wollen, da der erste nur zeigt, wie ich mein giant gerochen habe und ähnliche peinliche sachen... 
deshalb freu ich mich schon auf nächstes wochenende, da wirds wieder extrem, da man die besten sachen meist aufschiebt, bis jemand das mal filmt!

also, in diesem sinne, bis SONNTAG wenn der Oberste Feld*m*arschall wieder zu eioner tour im lande ist!
und so lange: !


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Februar 2003)

Na das geht den Menschen wie den Leuten, bei den einen das Abi, bei den anderen der Job... Wenn ich Zeit hätte, wie ich trainieren wollte... Aber sone radrunde macht den Kopf doch herrlich frei.   
Na ihr kommt ja auf herrliche Ideen: Rad abschnüffeln.
Filmt euch doch beim Training. Wenn man das nach 1-2 Jahren auswertet, könnte man ja seine Fortschritte feststellen...


----------



## mischiflix (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Na ihr kommt ja auf herrliche Ideen: Rad abschnüffeln.
> Filmt euch doch beim Training. Wenn man das nach 1-2 Jahren auswertet, könnte man ja seine Fortschritte feststellen... *


huch, böses foul meinerseits... natürlich hab ich nich am bike geschnüffelt und auch nicht gerochen, hab nur das b vergessen..also, der rahmen brach!   
naja, und zum film, da geht das nicht um ie Cross County sache, sondern um dual, und halt alles was mit springen und blödsnn auf kleinen bikes zu tun hat. aber keine angst, auch dieses jahr wird wieder kräftig bei den wettkämpfen gefilmt, und diesjahr geb ich die original kasette nich auser hand... !
also, nu muss ich aber wirklich ma anfangen, sonst lohnt das nich... 
nun ja, ich sach nur, 2000 war die prüfung leicht 
also, guts nächtle...


----------



## Floman (24. Februar 2003)

Sie SIEEEEEEEE ist online!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lasset uns bier:      denn sie ist wieder online!
Im neuen Design! Da müsst ihr unbedingt vorbeischauen! 
www.zugeilumsieauszuschreiben.de


----------



## mischiflix (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *Sie SIEEEEEEEE ist online!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lasset uns bier:      denn sie ist wieder online!
> ...


ach wie schön........toll, wie online? der link geht bei mir gar nicht naja, nun schlaft mal nicht ein hier!
aso, und was floman meinte war natürlich die auch in meiner signatur erwähnte URL.!
so, gute nacht!


----------



## Carbonator (26. Februar 2003)

... der Link geht bei mir auch net. Haut rin ... Junge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (27. Februar 2003)

so, nachdem nun mal kurz wieder leben hier war, is nu wieder allet in den winterschlaf verfallen....
wenn ihr schon schlaft, denn wenigstens nicht, wenn ich mal nichts zu tun hab!
also: frisch geduscht nach 30 wunderschönen kilometern wieder los um nun ein wenig ruzuhüppln...
nächtle!


----------



## Armani (13. März 2003)

Ich muss hier mal ein wenig Werbung machen!

Am 01. Mai 2003 findet in Alt Rhese (bei Neubrandenburg) das 1. Mountainbike Staffelrennen  statt. Parallel dazu wird auch der 1. Alt Rehser 3 Stunden Staffellauf  ausgetragen.

Alle Infos zu Startgeld, Strecke, Zeit, Preisgeldern usw. findet Ihr unter www.turbine-radteam.de


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. März 2003)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab den Termin ma in den IBC-Terminkalender eingehackt und selbstverfreilich meine Signatur ergänzt. Is ja schließlich ne Aktion von Geländeradlern für Geländeradler.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (18. März 2003)

guter alter feld*m[(B]arschall!!!!
also,, genießt das wetter, ich geh gleich autofahrn (ja, fahrschule!) 
also, machts gut!*


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2004)

Hi, ich darf mal wieder bei meinen Schwiegereltern gastieren...

@Zorrro
und wie läufts???

Wie wärs am Montag mit biken???

Ich war schon lang nicht mehr in der Feldberger Ecke....


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. April 2004)

Hi Alti,

na dann sei herzlich Willkommen im schönen Mecklenburg. Super Sache, dass du uns mal wieder beehrst. Hab in der Zwischenzeit nen kleinen Wechsel im Job vollzogen, vielleicht auch "Nachwehen" der Nürnberger Zeit. Sonst binsch dabei meine Langstreckenfitness auszubauen. Aber über mehr können mer uns ja noch unterhalten.

Schöner Schiet, würde natürlich gern mit dir in die Feldberger Ecke lostoben, allerdings ließe mein Kalender mich am Montag nicht vor 1430 los. Wär des auch i.O.? Könnte die Bike-Klamotten ja gleich mit ins Büro mitnehmen und dann können mer von dort starten.  

Grüßle


----------



## Altitude (4. April 2004)

ZZZZZorro schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Schiet, würde natürlich gern mit dir in die Feldberger Ecke lostoben, allerdings ließe mein Kalender mich am Montag nicht vor 1430 los. Wär des auch i.O.? Könnte die Bike-Klamotten ja gleich mit ins Büro mitnehmen und dann können mer von dort starten.
> 
> Grüßle



Das muss ja ein doller neuer Job sein, wenn Du sogar am gesetzlichen Feiertag freiwillig zum Arbeiten gehst...

Ich mel mich vorm Wochenende mal telefonsich...

Grüße
aus dem Frangenländle


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss ja ein doller neuer Job sein, wenn Du sogar am gesetzlichen Feiertag freiwillig zum Arbeiten gehst...


Huch, ach den Montag meinteste. Wo hab ick nur wieder meinen Kopp. Na da ist ne Feldberger Runde bestimmt drin. 

Alles klaro, dann können mer am Telefon genaueres besprechen...

bis denne & Grüßle aus MeckPomm


----------

